# Sbaglio ...



## Buscopann (16 Marzo 2016)

...o il forum è un po' immobile rispetto a qualche mese fa?

Cioè...non che qualche mese fa fosse il massimo (più che altro si litigava). Ma si scrive pochino eh? 

Buscopann


----------



## danny (16 Marzo 2016)

Buscopann ha detto:


> ...o il forum è un po' immobile rispetto a qualche mese fa?
> 
> Cioè...non che qualche mese fa fosse il massimo (più che altro si litigava). Ma si scrive pochino eh?
> 
> Buscopann



Se non arriva gente nuova, si scrive e si legge pochino in effetti.
Ormai ci si conosce tutti a memoria .
Ma che succede? Non tradisce più nessuno?


----------



## Buscopann (16 Marzo 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Se non arriva gente nuova, si scrive e si legge pochino in effetti.
> Ormai ci si conosce tutti a memoria .
> Ma che succede? Non tradisce più nessuno?


Boh..penso che forse bisognerebbe studiare delle strategie di marketing per attirare nuovi avventori. 
Il Forum ci piace così com'è si dice...Ma a furia di piacersi troppo si resta soli...perché magari il mondo va da un'altra parte 

Soprattutto noto che l'età media è molto alta, anche perché siamo da un po' di anni sempre gli stessi e il Forum invecchia con noi.
Dovremmo chiederci come mai non attiriamo i giovini o gente nuova che poi si ferma.

Per un certo periodo (pochi mesi) ho frequentato altri due Forum. Erano molto vivi e con grande ricambio. Non so da cosa dipenda sinceramente. Però una domanda io me la farei 

Buscopann


----------



## perplesso (16 Marzo 2016)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Boh..penso che forse bisognerebbe studiare delle strategie di marketing per attirare nuovi avventori.
> Il Forum ci piace così com'è si dice...Ma a furia di piacersi troppo si resta soli...perché magari il mondo va da un'altra parte
> 
> Soprattutto noto che l'età media è molto alta, anche perché siamo da un po' di anni sempre gli stessi e il Forum invecchia con noi.
> ...


ieri siamo stati sempre tra i 130 ed i 150 tra utenti ed ospiti.   strategie di marketing sono sempre bene accette, ma credo basterebbe che coloro che ci leggono sciogliessero la riserva e iniziassero a scrivere.

se pensiamo a Kikko64,Rita/Rebecca,Mailea,Wyoming ed il buon Insonne, tutta gente che è tornata in queste settimane dopo anni, vuol dire che siamo ben seguiti.

poi va ricordato che il "core business" di Tradinet è particolarmente delicato.   in altri fora si può invitare gli amici a partecipare.    qui quanti di noi se la sentirebbero di invitare amici,conoscenti e beneauguranti?

poi come sempre se qualcuno ha delle idee da proporre, le si ascolta volentieri.


----------



## Minerva (16 Marzo 2016)

a me sembra che l'età media si sia abbassata;
ci sono trentenni e ventenni


----------



## banshee (16 Marzo 2016)

Indubbiamente mancano anche degli utenti che non scrivono più, che rendevano molto prolifica l'attività forumistica. Penso a Dalida e Giorgiocan, la mia opinione ovvio; spero che possano leggere il mio saluto.


----------



## perplesso (16 Marzo 2016)

Buscopann ha detto:


> ...o il forum è un po' immobile rispetto a qualche mese fa?
> 
> Cioè...non che qualche mese fa fosse il massimo (più che altro si litigava). Ma si scrive pochino eh?
> 
> Buscopann


mancano alcuni animatori come Tebe o Giorgiocan rispetto al passato e questo si sa.

sono elementi non semplici da sostituire.      sarebbe bene che intervenissero però nuove leve come Foglia o Ermik o Skorpio per sapere da chi è qui da meno cosa ne pensano.


----------



## Tessa (16 Marzo 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> mancano alcuni animatori come Tebe o Giorgiocan rispetto al passato e questo si sa.
> 
> sono elementi non semplici da sostituire.      sarebbe bene che intervenissero però nuove leve come Foglia o Ermik o Skorpio per sapere da chi è qui da meno cosa ne pensano.


Tebe è sparita dall'oggi al domani.


----------



## perplesso (16 Marzo 2016)

Tessa ha detto:


> Tebe è sparita dall'oggi al domani.


cicilicamente è già capitato che sparisse e riapparisse.    speriamo che con la primavera ritorni.

in fondo, marzo ho ben visto che è mese di grandi ritorni sul forum.


----------



## banshee (16 Marzo 2016)

Tessa ha detto:


> Tebe è sparita dall'oggi al domani.


anche Giorgiocan e Dalida.. spero che ritornino anche loro!


----------



## Tessa (16 Marzo 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> anche Giorgiocan e Dalida.. spero che ritornino anche loro!


Giorgiocan non lo so.
Dalida aveva i suoi motivi. Non credo tornerà.


----------



## banshee (16 Marzo 2016)

Tessa ha detto:


> Giorgiocan non lo so.
> Dalida aveva i suoi motivi. Non credo tornerà.


di Dalida lo so, volevo scrivere che manca la sua voce.

Giorgio dall'oggi al domani, spero anche lui stia bene e torni prima o poi.


----------



## Tessa (16 Marzo 2016)

Comunque il forum a me sembra piuttosto vivace ultimamente.


----------



## Fiammetta (16 Marzo 2016)

Buscopann ha detto:


> ...o il forum è un po' immobile rispetto a qualche mese fa?
> 
> Cioè...non che qualche mese fa fosse il massimo (più che altro si litigava). Ma si scrive pochino eh?
> 
> Buscopann


per questo devi restare


----------



## Chiara Matraini (16 Marzo 2016)

Buscopann ha detto:


> ...o il forum è un po' immobile rispetto a qualche mese fa?
> 
> Cioè...non che qualche mese fa fosse il massimo (più che altro si litigava). Ma si scrive pochino eh?
> 
> Buscopann



non sbagli, fa abbastanza schifo
buongiorno e bentornato


----------



## banshee (16 Marzo 2016)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> non sbagli, fa abbastanza schifo
> buongiorno e bentornato


diretta, precisa, perentoria financo.

te amo calcola :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Skorpio (16 Marzo 2016)

*..*

.. Poca brigata, vita beata... 
Poi si sa.. Dipende tutto dalle aspettative..
Meno siamo, meglio ci si conosce, per me


----------



## perplesso (16 Marzo 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> .. Poca brigata, vita beata...
> Poi si sa.. Dipende tutto dalle aspettative..
> Meno siamo, meglio ci si conosce, per me


gli è che c'è una certa sproporzione tra utenti lettori ed utenti scrittori.    e si vorrebbe capire il perchè.

ad esempio a te cosa ha indotto ad iscriverti e partecipare?


----------



## Nicka (16 Marzo 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> diretta, precisa, perentoria financo.
> 
> te amo calcola :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Amola pure io...

E sì, cara Pastiglia a me sì tanto cara, non sbagli!


----------



## banshee (16 Marzo 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Amola pure io...
> 
> E sì, cara Pastiglia a me sì tanto cara, non sbagli!


OT a proposito di pastiglie, mi sto pigliando il Nurofen che sto di nuovo è una chiavica, ma è una bomba! fine OT


----------



## Buscopann (16 Marzo 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> .. Poca brigata, vita beata...
> Poi si sa.. Dipende tutto dalle aspettative..
> Meno siamo, meglio ci si conosce, per me


Se si voleva aprire un Club...bastava dirlo no?! 

Buscopann


----------



## Skorpio (16 Marzo 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> gli è che c'è una certa sproporzione tra utenti lettori ed utenti scrittori.    e si vorrebbe capire il perchè.
> 
> ad esempio a te cosa ha indotto ad iscriverti e partecipare?


.. Cercavo un forum non affollatissimo, perché prediligo la conoscenza alla baraonda.. 
Essere iscritto senza scrivere ma solo leggere lo trovo malinconico
Come guardare un mondo da cui siamo lontani...
E anche i reinserimenti spesso falliscono, secondo me, perché il senso di questo distacco permane..
Qualche giorno e .. Puf!


----------



## perplesso (16 Marzo 2016)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Se si voleva aprire un Club...bastava dirlo no?!
> 
> Buscopann





Skorpio ha detto:


> .. Cercavo un forum non affollatissimo, perché prediligo la conoscenza alla baraonda..
> Essere iscritto senza scrivere ma solo leggere lo trovo malinconico
> Come guardare un mondo da cui siamo lontani...
> E anche i reinserimenti spesso falliscono, secondo me, perché il senso di questo distacco permane..
> Qualche giorno e .. Puf!


già qui si notano 2 tendenze diverse.....


----------



## Fiammetta (16 Marzo 2016)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Boh..penso che forse bisognerebbe studiare delle strategie di marketing per attirare nuovi avventori.
> Il Forum ci piace così com'è si dice...Ma a furia di piacersi troppo si resta soli...perché magari il mondo va da un'altra parte
> 
> Soprattutto noto che l'età media è molto alta, anche perché siamo da un po' di anni sempre gli stessi e il Forum invecchia con noi.
> ...


Strategie di marketing ? :rotfl:


----------



## Buscopann (16 Marzo 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> ieri siamo stati sempre tra i 130 ed i 150 tra utenti ed ospiti.   strategie di marketing sono sempre bene accette, ma credo basterebbe che coloro che ci leggono sciogliessero la riserva e iniziassero a scrivere.
> 
> se pensiamo a Kikko64,Rita/Rebecca,Mailea,Wyoming ed il buon Insonne, tutta gente che è tornata in queste settimane dopo anni, vuol dire che siamo ben seguiti.
> 
> ...



Ti assicuro che in almeno uno di quei due Forum il core business non era poi così distante da quello di cui ci stiamo occupando.
Secondo me il Forum è e deve essere il cuore di questo sito e ovviamente la sua anima. Penso però che sia indispensabile offrire all'eventuale utenza anche altro. Comincio a pensare che si possa anche pensare a un tema del sito diverso. Tradimento sicuramente, ma in generale anche coppia e sessualità. Sono argomenti di cui già si discute tra noi, ma se uno capita qui lo fa unicamente perché cerca "tradimento" sul motore di ricerca. L'aggiunta di coppia e sessualità nel nome del sito o comunque come parole di ricerca potrebbe aiutare a ripopolare continuamente questo posto.
solo un suggerimento. 

Buscopann


----------



## Buscopann (16 Marzo 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> .. Cercavo un forum non affollatissimo, perché prediligo la conoscenza alla baraonda..
> Essere iscritto senza scrivere ma solo leggere lo trovo malinconico
> Come guardare un mondo da cui siamo lontani...
> E anche i reinserimenti spesso falliscono, secondo me, perché il senso di questo distacco permane..
> Qualche giorno e .. Puf!


Il Forum così come concepito non sarà mai una baraonda. Il quote permette di interagire molto bene con chi vuoi.

Buscopann


----------



## Buscopann (16 Marzo 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Strategie di marketing ? :rotfl:


Non ridere tu..e ricordati che mostrare le tette è una strategia molto efficace :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Buscopann


----------



## Nicka (16 Marzo 2016)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Non ridere tu..e ricordati che mostrare le tette è una strategia molto efficace :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> Buscopann


Io puntavo sul culo, ma mi sa che devo cambiare strategia...


----------



## Buscopann (16 Marzo 2016)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> non sbagli, fa abbastanza schifo
> buongiorno e bentornato


Beh dai...un po' di ottimismo :rotfl::rotfl:

Grazie e ben ritrovata 

Buscopann


----------



## Buscopann (16 Marzo 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Io puntavo sul culo, ma mi sa che devo cambiare strategia...


Il lato A è sempre un successo...i 45 giri in vinile insegnano :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Buscopann


----------



## Nicka (16 Marzo 2016)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Il lato A è sempre un successo...i 45 giri in vinile insegnano :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> Buscopann


----------



## perplesso (16 Marzo 2016)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Ti assicuro che in almeno uno di quei due Forum il core business non era poi così distante da quello di cui ci stiamo occupando.
> Secondo me il Forum è e deve essere il cuore di questo sito e ovviamente la sua anima. Penso però che sia indispensabile offrire all'eventuale utenza anche altro. Comincio a pensare che si possa anche pensare a un tema del sito diverso. Tradimento sicuramente, ma in generale anche coppia e sessualità. Sono argomenti di cui già si discute tra noi, ma se uno capita qui lo fa unicamente perché cerca "tradimento" sul motore di ricerca. L'aggiunta di coppia e sessualità nel nome del sito o comunque come parole di ricerca potrebbe aiutare a ripopolare continuamente questo posto.
> solo un suggerimento.
> 
> Buscopann


nelle sezioni non criptate, soprattutto sul Confessionale, da tempo sono uso inserire delle parole chiave, per facilitare le ricerche su internet.   perchè concordo con te sulla necessità di aiutare il naturale turnover forumistico.

sul discorso coppia e sessualità però non mi è chiaro che intendi.   puoi fare degli esempi?


----------



## Buscopann (16 Marzo 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> OT a proposito di pastiglie, mi sto pigliando il Nurofen che sto di nuovo è una chiavica, ma è una bomba! fine OT


D'accordissimo..il Nurofen è una figata...anche per i bimbi..altro che la tachipirina..A mio figlio fa 'na sega la tachipirina

Buscopann


----------



## Buscopann (16 Marzo 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> nelle sezioni non criptate, soprattutto sul Confessionale, da tempo sono uso inserire delle parole chiave, per facilitare le ricerche su internet.   perchè concordo con te sulla necessità di aiutare il naturale turnover forumistico.
> 
> sul discorso coppia e sessualità però non mi è chiaro che intendi.   puoi fare degli esempi?


Si potrebbe cambiare proprio il nome del Forum...facendolo diventare un Forum sulla coppia (problemi coniugali, tradimento, sessualità ecc.)

Buscopann


----------



## Buscopann (16 Marzo 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


>


Perché piangi? Ti è cresciuto il pisello? :carneval:

Buscopann


----------



## banshee (16 Marzo 2016)

Buscopann ha detto:


> D'accordissimo..il Nurofen è una figata...anche per i bimbi..altro che la tachipirina..A mio figlio fa 'na sega la tachipirina
> 
> Buscopann


io adoro la tachipirina :carneval:
(me l'hanno smollata come palliativo quando mi hanno tolto la morfina dopo un intervento chirurgico, l'ho amata.)


----------



## perplesso (16 Marzo 2016)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Si potrebbe cambiare proprio il nome del Forum...facendolo diventare un Forum sulla coppia (problemi coniugali, tradimento, sessualità ecc.)
> 
> Buscopann


su questo ho qualche dubbio.   ma vorrei che si esprimessero anche altri.


----------



## Nicka (16 Marzo 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> io adoro la tachipirina :carneval:
> (me l'hanno smollata come palliativo quando mi hanno tolto la morfina dopo un intervento chirurgico, l'ho amata.)


A me non fa nulla.
Dopo la morfina solo Toradol...altra roba era acqua fresca. :unhappy:


----------



## Nicka (16 Marzo 2016)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Perché piangi? Ti è cresciuto il pisello? :carneval:
> 
> Buscopann


Quello ce l'ho da mò!


----------



## Buscopann (16 Marzo 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> io adoro la tachipirina :carneval:
> (me l'hanno smollata come palliativo quando mi hanno tolto la morfina dopo un intervento chirurgico, l'ho amata.)


Tu mi pare che appena incontri un farmaco perdi la testa..Mi devo preoccupare? :singleeye:

Buscopann


----------



## ologramma (16 Marzo 2016)

buscopan però devi ammettere che qui c'è un alto livello di cultura nelle risposte cosa che non trovo negli altri mi dispiace che non sia alla altezza ma in questi hanno mi sono arrangiato sebbene qui si scrivono messali e si discute con filosofia .
Forse ho capito a quale forum ti riferisci con coppia e sessualità prendi anche il caso delle cose in cui parlano nel off topic come fare le domande anche intime agli utenti maschi e femmine


----------



## banshee (16 Marzo 2016)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Tu mi pare che appena incontri un farmaco perdi la testa..Mi devo preoccupare? :singleeye:
> 
> Buscopann


sono inoffensiva giuro!!


----------



## Buscopann (16 Marzo 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Quello ce l'ho da mò!


Ti preferivo senza maremma maiala :blu:

Buscopann


----------



## banshee (16 Marzo 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> su questo ho qualche dubbio.   ma vorrei che si esprimessero anche altri.


io ho trovato il forum guglando "separazione", pensa te.


----------



## Nicka (16 Marzo 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> sono inoffensiva giuro!!


S.G.C.


----------



## banshee (16 Marzo 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> S.G.C.


hai dimenticato E. prima...


----------



## Nicka (16 Marzo 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> hai dimenticato E. prima...


Chiedo venia...


----------



## Skorpio (16 Marzo 2016)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Il Forum così come concepito non sarà mai una baraonda. Il quote permette di interagire molto bene con chi vuoi.
> 
> Buscopann


.. Ma a me piace interagire anche scherzosamente, ma in un contesto di discorso che fila.. Non dopo che mentre scrivo mi sono passati in 2 minuti 30 messaggi davanti..


----------



## Tessa (16 Marzo 2016)

ologramma ha detto:


> buscopan però devi ammettere che qui c'è un alto livello di cultura nelle risposte cosa che non trovo negli altri mi dispiace che non sia alla altezza ma in questi hanno mi sono arrangiato sebbene qui si scrivono messali e si discute con filosofia .
> Forse ho capito a quale forum ti riferisci con coppia e sessualità prendi anche il caso delle cose in cui parlano nel off topic come fare le domande anche intime agli utenti maschi e femmine


Quoto. 
Il livello e' alto e mette soggezione.


----------



## Nicka (16 Marzo 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> .. Ma a me piace interagire anche scherzosamente, ma in un contesto di discorso che fila.. Non dopo che mentre scrivo mi sono passati in 2 minuti 30 messaggi davanti..


Quando mi sono iscritta io, quindi non molto tempo fa, in 2 minuti i messaggi erano almeno 75...sicchè...diciamo che al confronto di un paio di anni fa è quasi morto.


----------



## Skorpio (16 Marzo 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Quando mi sono iscritta io, quindi non molto tempo fa, in 2 minuti i messaggi erano almeno 75...sicchè...diciamo che al confronto di un paio di anni fa è quasi morto.


Cosi io non capisco più nulla.. Se siamo in 5 siamo coinvolti in 5
Se siamo in 75 anche col quote al massimo ribecco quella utente con cui interagivo.. Se nel frattempo non si è perso tra i 75 messaggi


----------



## Tessa (16 Marzo 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Quando mi sono iscritta io, quindi non molto tempo fa, in 2 minuti i messaggi erano almeno 75...sicchè...diciamo che al confronto di un paio di anni fa è quasi morto.


Allora io sono arrivata che il forum stava entrando in hospis pensando che invece scoppiasse di salute.


----------



## ologramma (16 Marzo 2016)

Tessa ha detto:


> Allora io sono arrivata che il forum stava entrando in hospis pensando che invece scoppiasse di salute.


non è vero era vivo anche quando sei entrata tu rileggi le storie e le discussioni


----------



## Skorpio (16 Marzo 2016)

*...*

Se qualcuno intende la parola "morto" nel senso che immagino io, la colpa non è dei pochi o tanti utenti...


----------



## patroclo (16 Marzo 2016)

.... vista l'attuale singletudine il mio obiettivo è quello di mettermi in mezzo al maggior numero di coppie possibili immaginabili ( do cojo cojo) e dopo aver consumato lasciare sul letto ( divano, sedile, bancone del bar ) un biglietto con l'indirizzo del forum.....

marketing avanzato ! .... lo farei esclusivamente per voi!


----------



## Tessa (16 Marzo 2016)

ologramma ha detto:


> non è vero era vivo anche quando sei entrata tu rileggi le storie e le discussioni


Non tanto. A gennaio 2015 non ha scritto nessuno ma proprio nessuno per quasi un mese.


----------



## ologramma (16 Marzo 2016)

Tessa ha detto:


> Non tanto. A gennaio 2015 non ha scritto nessuno ma proprio nessuno per quasi un mese.


difatti li ha inizio l'impoverimento del forum con l'abbandono di più di qualcuno tutto credo alle famose cene , se rileggi vedi quanti ne mancano all'appello o che hanno diradato la loro presenza:up:


----------



## disincantata (16 Marzo 2016)

Tessa ha detto:


> Non tanto. A gennaio 2015 non ha scritto nessuno ma proprio nessuno per quasi un mese.



Mi sembra strano nessuno per 1 mese. Pero'  certe storie che poi scopri false fanno passare la voglia. Vedi Kassia.


----------



## Nicka (16 Marzo 2016)

Tessa ha detto:


> Non tanto. A gennaio 2015 non ha scritto nessuno ma proprio nessuno per quasi un mese.


Gennaio in genere è un mese morto per quasi ogni forum.
Complici le vacanze di natale, il rientro al lavoro e a scuola...
Quando poi ci si allontana per quelle due settimane buone diventa anche "difficile" riprendere a scrivere, la gente deve ricarburare.
Stessa cosa succede a cavallo di agosto-settembre.
E' una cosa che ho sempre notato.


----------



## Tessa (16 Marzo 2016)

disincantata ha detto:


> Mi sembra strano nessuno per 1 mese. Pero'  certe storie che poi scopri false fanno passare la voglia. Vedi Kassia.


Kassia non la ricordo. 
Com'era la storia?


----------



## Brunetta (16 Marzo 2016)

Tessa ha detto:


> Kassia non la ricordo.
> Com'era la storia?


Era fake del Conte.


----------



## Brunetta (16 Marzo 2016)

Però si può anche litigare per aumentare il traffico. Basta saperlo :carneval:


----------



## Nocciola (16 Marzo 2016)

ermik ha detto:


> .... vista l'attuale singletudine il mio obiettivo è quello di mettermi in mezzo al maggior numero di coppie possibili immaginabili ( do cojo cojo) e dopo aver consumato lasciare sul letto ( divano, sedile, bancone del bar ) un biglietto con l'indirizzo del forum.....
> 
> marketing avanzato ! .... lo farei esclusivamente per voi!


Direi che questa è un'ideona :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (16 Marzo 2016)

*Si*

A me così piace.Non mi manca nulla


----------



## Brunetta (16 Marzo 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> A me così piace.Non mi manca nulla


Neanche post in dialetto con statistiche fatte al bar?


----------



## oscuro (16 Marzo 2016)

*Si*



Brunetta ha detto:


> Neanche post in dialetto con statistiche fatte al bar?


Scolta:rotfl:non è male sto posto dai.
At salut.


----------



## Brunetta (16 Marzo 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Scolta:rotfl:non è male sto posto dai.
> At salut.


Xe  racata mona?


----------



## oscuro (16 Marzo 2016)

*Si*



Brunetta ha detto:


> Xe  racata mona?


Ma scolta mio nonno diseva semprerima gli sghei poi il resto.At salut.:rotfl:Ma che incommensurabile testa di cazzo,e ancora peggio quei quattro dementi che gli gli davano pure corda....ma roba da matti.
E si pensava pure figo,managgia quella puttanazza....


----------



## Fiammetta (16 Marzo 2016)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Non ridere tu..e ricordati che mostrare le tette è una strategia molto efficace :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> Buscopann


Farò tesoro del tuo consiglio :rotfl:


----------



## brenin (16 Marzo 2016)

Qualche idea....

rendere leggibile tutto il forum anche ai non iscritti ( dovrebbe invogliare il lettore ad iscriversi );
raggruppare più argomenti sotto un unico sottoforum ( ad esempio Amore e Sesso poi si apre su diversi argomenti del tipo: coppia/sessualità - fantasie erotiche -  disturbi sessuali e chi più ne ha più ne metta ) in modo da favorire gli interventi su temi però più specifici e nel contempo "sollecitare" il potenziale lettore ad intervenire.


----------



## Fiammetta (16 Marzo 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Io puntavo sul culo, ma mi sa che devo cambiare strategia...


Per il culo c'è OscuLo :rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (16 Marzo 2016)

*Si*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Per il culo c'è OscuLo :rotfl:


Una volta....osculo....qui dentro ho perso il mio lato maschile....


----------



## Nicka (16 Marzo 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Per il culo c'è OscuLo :rotfl:


E così apriamo anche alla comunità cinese..


----------



## oscuro (16 Marzo 2016)

*SI*



Nicka ha detto:


> E così apriamo anche alla comunità cinese..


Certo,osculo che come te giri ti tromba il culo....certo.:rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (16 Marzo 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Quando mi sono iscritta io, quindi non molto tempo fa, in 2 minuti i messaggi erano almeno 75...sicchè...diciamo che al confronto di un paio di anni fa è quasi morto.


Quando sono arrivata io pure ma almeno 50 erano di insulto da eretteo a Alex e altri amici, sicché se devo leggere insulto onestamente guardo la d'Urso e decido di suicidarmi intellettualmente :rotfl:


----------



## banshee (16 Marzo 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> *Ma scolta mio nonno diseva semprerima gli sghei poi il resto.At salut.*:rotfl:Ma che incommensurabile testa di cazzo,e ancora peggio quei quattro dementi che gli gli davano pure corda....ma roba da matti.
> E si pensava pure figo,managgia quella puttanazza....


....che tradotto per i terroni tipo me vor dì..?


----------



## disincantata (16 Marzo 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Quando sono arrivata io pure ma almeno 50 erano di insulto da eretteo a Alex e altri amici, sicché se devo leggere insulti onestamente guardo la d'Urso e decido di suicidarmi intellettualmente :rotfl:



:up::up::up:


----------



## FéeVerte (16 Marzo 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> gli è che c'è una certa sproporzione tra utenti lettori ed utenti scrittori.    e si vorrebbe capire il perchè.


1) Perché se sei traditore hai paura che la consorte (probabilmente scrive anche lei, perché spinta dal sospetto di essere tradita) ti riconosca.
2) Se sei tradito non è facile raccontare la tua storia. Tentenni, fai lo struzzo, vuoi ricucire disperatamente. Minerva magari ti dà un buon consiglio ma poi arriva Oscuro che ti dà del cornutone senza palle .
3) E' più facile lurkare che esporsi.

Va anche detto che tutti i forum soffrono dello stesso problema. Le altre forme di comunicazione social li hanno lentamente sostituiti (Facebook, Twitter, Whatsapp). 
Però a me sembrate molto più attivi rispetto alla tendenza che vedo in giro.:up:


----------



## Fiammetta (16 Marzo 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Però si può anche litigare per aumentare il traffico. Basta saperlo :carneval:


Ma infatti va pure bene poi però lo chiamiamo litigio.. Net


----------



## oscuro (16 Marzo 2016)

*Si*



FéeVerte ha detto:


> 1) Perché se sei traditore hai paura che la consorte (probabilmente scrive anche lei, perché spinta dal sospetto di essere tradita) ti riconosca.
> 2) Se sei tradito non è facile raccontare la tua storia. Tentenni, fai lo struzzo, vuoi ricucire disperatamente. Minerva magari ti dà un buon consiglio ma poi arriva Oscuro che ti dà del cornutone senza palle .
> 3) E' più facile lurkare che esporsi.
> 
> ...


Oscuro sa quello che scrive....


----------



## banshee (16 Marzo 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Oscuro sa quello che scrive....


senti ma io mi sono persa quello che insultava i terroni, sono triste assai, ma sai le risate io e te :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## perplesso (16 Marzo 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> ....che tradotto per i terroni tipo me vor dì..?


prima il denaro e poi tutto il resto.   praticamente l'inverso della pubblicità della Mastercard.


----------



## oscuro (16 Marzo 2016)

*SI*



banshee ha detto:


> senti ma io mi sono persa quello che insultava i terroni, sono triste assai, ma sai le risate io e te :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Ti sei persa il conte?anche eretteo?ogni giorno postava qualcosa contro romani,napoletani,siciliani,e ogni cazzo di giorno ti descriveva Vicenza come la città più bella d'italia,che con tutto il rispetto,ma uno che è nato a napoli e vive a roma,ti ci viene a pisciare nel comune di vicenza...e che cazzo.


----------



## perplesso (16 Marzo 2016)

brenin ha detto:


> Qualche idea....
> 
> rendere leggibile tutto il forum anche ai non iscritti ( dovrebbe invogliare il lettore ad iscriversi );
> raggruppare più argomenti sotto un unico sottoforum ( ad esempio Amore e Sesso poi si apre su diversi argomenti del tipo: coppia/sessualità - fantasie erotiche -  disturbi sessuali e chi più ne ha più ne metta ) in modo da favorire gli interventi su temi però più specifici e nel contempo "sollecitare" il potenziale lettore ad intervenire.


sul Priveè temo di non poterti avvallare.   meglio per tutti che resti visibile solo agli iscritti.

sul resto parvemi che tu voglia dirci che potrebbe funzionare anche ristrutturare nel senso che indichi il Confessionale, con aree dedicate alle storie dei traditi, a quelle dei traditori e a quelle degli amanti più varie ed eventuali?

se ho ben capito


----------



## perplesso (16 Marzo 2016)

FéeVerte ha detto:


> 1) Perché se sei traditore hai paura che la consorte (probabilmente scrive anche lei, perché spinta dal sospetto di essere tradita) ti riconosca.
> 2) Se sei tradito non è facile raccontare la tua storia. Tentenni, fai lo struzzo, vuoi ricucire disperatamente. Minerva magari ti dà un buon consiglio ma poi arriva Oscuro che ti dà del cornutone senza palle .
> 3) E' più facile lurkare che esporsi.
> 
> ...


noi trattiamo un argomento tanto delicato quanto eterno.   chè l'uomo ha scoperto le corna prima del fuoco.

io confido sempre che l'esempio di chi si lancia sul Confessionale possa essere d'ispirazione per chi legge.


----------



## Fiammetta (16 Marzo 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ti sei persa il conte?anche eretteo?ogni giorno postava qualcosa contro romani,napoletani,siciliani,e ogni cazzo di giorno ti descriveva Vicenza come la città più bella d'italia,che con tutto il rispetto,ma uno che è nato a napoli e vive a roma,ti ci viene a pisciare nel comune di vicenza...e che cazzo.


Con eretteo  scambiai una serie di insulti dopo pochi giorni che postavo dopodiché non mi ha rotto più gli zebedei :rotfl :


----------



## oscuro (16 Marzo 2016)

*Fiamma*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Con eretteo  scambiai una serie di insulti dopo pochi giorni che postavo dopodiché non mi ha rotto più gli zebedei :rotfl :


  Tu che insulti?:rotfl:


----------



## patroclo (16 Marzo 2016)

Basterebbe far conoscere il sito a qualche giornalista e sicuramente il classico articoletto di colore salterebbe fuori con conseguenti 15 minuti di notorietà e valangata d'iscritti.

.... sinceramente non so se vorrei una cosa del genere....mi spaventa un po'


----------



## ologramma (16 Marzo 2016)

ermik ha detto:


> Basterebbe far conoscere il sito a qualche giornalista e sicuramente il classico articoletto di colore salterebbe fuori con conseguenti 15 minuti di notorietà e valangata d'iscritti.
> 
> .... sinceramente non so se vorrei una cosa del genere....mi spaventa un po'


ma che sei matto?


----------



## Nicka (16 Marzo 2016)

ermik ha detto:


> Basterebbe far conoscere il sito a qualche giornalista e sicuramente il classico articoletto di colore salterebbe fuori con conseguenti 15 minuti di notorietà e valangata d'iscritti.
> 
> .... sinceramente non so se vorrei una cosa del genere....mi spaventa un po'


Ma se avevo ben capito all'epoca questo sito finì pure in tv, ma non vorrei ricordare 8 x 18...


----------



## Fiammetta (16 Marzo 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ma se avevo ben capito all'epoca questo sito finì pure in tv, ma non vorrei ricordare 8 x 18...


Boh mica lo so.. Se c'ero dormivo


----------



## patroclo (16 Marzo 2016)

ologramma ha detto:


> ma che sei matto?


.... prima o poi capiterà in qualsiasi caso



Nicka ha detto:


> Ma se avevo ben capito all'epoca questo sito finì pure in tv, ma non vorrei ricordare 8 x 18...


.... come non detto


----------



## Fiammetta (16 Marzo 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Tu che insulti?:rotfl:


Eh si mi sa che tu ti sei perso le mie accese discussioni con eretteo, Alex e jb ah ah ah


----------



## Buscopann (16 Marzo 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> sul Priveè temo di non poterti avvallare.   meglio per tutti che resti visibile solo agli iscritti.
> 
> sul resto parvemi che tu voglia dirci che potrebbe funzionare anche ristrutturare nel senso che indichi il Confessionale, con aree dedicate alle storie dei traditi, a quelle dei traditori e a quelle degli amanti più varie ed eventuali?
> 
> se ho ben capito


Privé a parte, che ovviamente deve rimanere riservato agli iscritti, come anche sculacciaio e vie dicendo, direi che l'idea di rendere visibile tutto il forum è da prendere in considerazione.
Allo stesso modo si può certamente lasciare il confessionale e poi aprire un Forum Coppia con le varie sezioni: Psicologia, Sessualità, Amore e via dicendo.

Sto prendendo spunto dallo stesso Forum che forse hanno capito anche altri (Ologramma). In effetti ci sono stato, ma per poco tempo perché il livello culturale e CUL-turale di questo è enormemente superiore (l'altro era decisamente più scadente come utenza e sembrava più una chat). Però la visibilità completa porta a registrarsi e a intervenire un maggior numero di persone a mio parere.

Buscopann


----------



## Buscopann (16 Marzo 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Eh si mi sa che tu ti sei perso le mie accese discussioni con eretteo, Alex e jb ah ah ah


Ma tu non insulti...li combatti con l'ironia. E' per questo che ci piaci :up:

Ora però non ti montare la testa e dai anche tu un contributo al marketing del Forum :rotfl::rotfl:

Buscopann


----------



## Buscopann (16 Marzo 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ma se avevo ben capito all'epoca questo sito finì pure in tv, ma non vorrei ricordare 8 x 18...


Vero..finì mi pare in un servizio di Studio Aperto, che più che un telegiornale è la versione televisiva di Trivella 2000.
Fu immortalato in una videata del servizio e il giorno stesso (o quello dopo) si fece il record di contatti. C'era ancora la vecchia gestione 

Buscopann


----------



## perplesso (16 Marzo 2016)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Privé a parte, che ovviamente deve rimanere riservato agli iscritti, come anche sculacciaio e vie dicendo, direi che l'idea di rendere visibile tutto il forum è da prendere in considerazione.
> Allo stesso modo si può certamente lasciare il confessionale e poi aprire un Forum Coppia con le varie sezioni: Psicologia, Sessualità, Amore e via dicendo.
> 
> Sto prendendo spunto dallo stesso Forum che forse hanno capito anche altri (Ologramma). In effetti ci sono stato, ma per poco tempo perché il livello culturale e CUL-turale di questo è enormemente superiore (l'altro era decisamente più scadente come utenza e sembrava più una chat). Però la visibilità completa porta a registrarsi e a intervenire un maggior numero di persone a mio parere.
> ...


pensavo ad un Confessionale tripartito tra storie di traditi, traditori ed amanti

sul resto mi dici che in pratica Amore&Sesso oltre che passare da criptato a visibile a tutti andrebbe ri-suddiviso.  ti posso dire da subito che per una serie di motivi noti ed ignoti,escludiamo la sezione Psicologia.

sul resto se hai un'idea più definita della suddivisione, postala pure e vediamo se piace anche agli altri.


----------



## Buscopann (16 Marzo 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> pensavo ad un Confessionale tripartito tra storie di traditi, traditori ed amanti
> 
> sul resto mi dici che in pratica Amore&Sesso oltre che passare da criptato a visibile a tutti andrebbe ri-suddiviso.  ti posso dire da subito che per una serie di motivi noti ed ignoti,escludiamo la sezione Psicologia.
> 
> sul resto se hai un'idea più definita della suddivisione, postala pure e vediamo se piace anche agli altri.


Si potrebbe fare una sezione Coppia suddivisa in Amore, Sessualità e se qualcuno ha qualche altra idea (visto che Psicologia è bocciata) ben venga. 
In quella Forum c'era una sezione che mi piaceva molto, l'unica che secondo meritava davvero perché alcuni utenti scrivevano solo lì e davvero bene: Racconti erotici. Si potrebbe quindi fare una sezione dedicata ai Racconti (erotici e non solo). Potrebbe attirare utenti ai quali piace scrivere e quelli a cui piace leggere.

Buscopann


----------



## perplesso (16 Marzo 2016)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Si potrebbe fare una sezione Coppia suddivisa in Amore, Sessualità e se qualcuno ha qualche altra idea (visto che Psicologia è bocciata) ben venga.
> In quella Forum c'era una sezione che mi piaceva molto, l'unica che secondo meritava davvero perché alcuni utenti scrivevano solo lì e davvero bene: Racconti erotici. Si potrebbe quindi fare una sezione dedicata ai Racconti (erotici e non solo). Potrebbe attirare utenti ai quali piace scrivere e quelli a cui piace leggere.
> 
> Buscopann


ristrutturare ed aprire le sottosezioni non è complicato.    vorrei che non fossero troppe e che fossero sentite se non da tutti, almeno dai più.

diciamo 4-5 al massimo.    vediamo se l'idea dei racconti erotici piace al popolo.


----------



## Fiammetta (16 Marzo 2016)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Ma tu non insulti...li combatti con l'ironia. E' per questo che ci piaci :up:
> 
> Ora però non ti montare la testa e dai anche tu un contributo al marketing del Forum :rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> Buscopann


Che tradotto sarebbe.... Marketing.. Mostra 
le tette 
Tu comunque vedi di non risparire


----------



## Buscopann (16 Marzo 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> *Che tradotto sarebbe.... Marketing.. Mostra
> le tette *
> Tu comunque vedi di non risparire


Vedo che sei sveglia :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Stavolta non sparisco..al limite mi metto in aspettativa 

Buscopann


----------



## Sbriciolata (16 Marzo 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> pensavo ad un Confessionale tripartito tra storie di traditi, traditori ed amanti
> 
> sul resto mi dici che in pratica Amore&Sesso oltre che passare da criptato a visibile a tutti andrebbe ri-suddiviso.  ti posso dire da subito che per una serie di motivi noti ed ignoti,escludiamo la sezione Psicologia.
> 
> sul resto se hai un'idea più definita della suddivisione, postala pure e vediamo se piace anche agli altri.



A me no sinceramente. Già é difficile confrontarci se poi facciamo le sezioni per categoria ognuno si chiude nell'angolo che gli fa più comodo e non ne esce più.


----------



## Buscopann (16 Marzo 2016)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> A me no sinceramente. Già é difficile confrontarci se poi facciamo le sezioni per categoria ognuno si chiude nell'angolo che gli fa più comodo e non ne esce più.


In realtà si fornirebbero spunti a sezioni che ci sono già.

Il confessionale (diviso in tre sezione a seconda della confessione), Coppia (diviso in 3 sezioni) e poi ci sarebbe il solito Forum libero, quello della cucina ecc.

A parte il privé lo lascerei in chiaro anche per i non iscritti. 

Buscopann


----------



## Spot (16 Marzo 2016)

Buscopann ha detto:


> ...o il forum è un po' immobile rispetto a qualche mese fa?
> 
> Cioè...non che qualche mese fa fosse il massimo (più che altro si litigava). Ma si scrive pochino eh?
> 
> Buscopann


Io glie l'ho detto.. apriamo una sezione d'incontri che la vita arriva.
Ma niente oh. De coccio.


----------



## ologramma (16 Marzo 2016)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Si potrebbe fare una sezione Coppia suddivisa in Amore, Sessualità e se qualcuno ha qualche altra idea (visto che Psicologia è bocciata) ben venga.
> In quella Forum c'era una sezione che mi piaceva molto, l'unica che secondo meritava davvero perché alcuni utenti scrivevano solo lì e davvero bene: *Racconti erotici*. Si potrebbe quindi fare una sezione dedicata ai Racconti (erotici e non solo). Potrebbe attirare utenti ai quali piace scrivere e quelli a cui piace leggere.
> 
> Buscopann


vedo che hai letto al femminile? li ci sono ma non ho mai capito come leggere le storie altrui o i loro messaggi


----------



## Buscopann (16 Marzo 2016)

ologramma ha detto:


> vedo che hai letto al femminile? li ci sono ma non ho mai capito come leggere le storie altrui o i loro messaggi


Non ho capito la domanda 

Cioè..non ho capito se non riuscivi a leggere i racconti o cos'altro

Buscopann


----------



## ologramma (16 Marzo 2016)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Non ho capito la domanda
> 
> Cioè..non ho capito se non riuscivi a leggere i racconti o cos'altro
> 
> Buscopann


i racconti sì 
Invece se vuoi leggere in particolare cosa hanno scritto i componenti del forum non so come si faccia a leggere , qui se clicchi sul profilo ti dice tutte le discussioni iniziate la non mi pare del resto non ci vado da una vita.
Altra cosa non li mette in ordine cronologico


----------



## banshee (16 Marzo 2016)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Io glie l'ho detto.. apriamo una sezione d'incontri che la vita arriva.
> Ma niente oh. De coccio.


Io sono d'accordo, in quanto impegnata e non in cerca mi propongo come giuria con paletta per candidature


----------



## Fiammetta (16 Marzo 2016)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Vedo che sei sveglia :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> Stavolta non sparisco..al limite mi metto *in aspettativa*
> 
> Buscopann


Bravo !!!!!aspettami al bar


----------



## Brunetta (16 Marzo 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> ristrutturare ed aprire le sottosezioni non è complicato.    vorrei che non fossero troppe e che fossero sentite se non da tutti, almeno dai più.
> 
> diciamo 4-5 al massimo.    vediamo se l'idea dei racconti erotici piace al popolo.



Più sezioni ci sono più è complesso. Poi se si vuole scrivere sentirsi echitettati è fastidioso.
Boccio i racconti erotici. Ci mancherebbe solo di diversi beccare volontariamente cose orrendamente offensive volontariamente!
Forse non vi rendete conto. Vorrebbe dire fare precipitare il forum nel mare della spazzatura del web.


----------



## Spot (16 Marzo 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> Io sono d'accordo, in quanto impegnata e non in cerca mi propongo come giuria con paletta per candidature


Intanto che si preparano io mi etichetto già come "single e disponibile" in firma


----------



## Buscopann (16 Marzo 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Più sezioni ci sono più è complesso. Poi se si vuole scrivere sentirsi echitettati è fastidioso.
> *Boccio i racconti erotici. Ci mancherebbe solo di diversi beccare volontariamente cose orrendamente offensive volontariamente!
> Forse non vi rendete conto. Vorrebbe dire fare precipitare il forum nel mare della spazzatura del web*.


Come diceva Pozzetto....


.... Eh la Madonnaaaaaa! 

Buscopann


----------



## Brunetta (16 Marzo 2016)

È pure certamente inefficace come strategia di marketing perché è come pensare di eccitare mostrando la caviglia mentre intorno mostrano altro.
Abbiamo detto al ventottenne che è un pirla perché timbra e poi in un'altra sezione accettiamo racconti di ogni genere?
Sarebbe schizofrenico.


----------



## Buscopann (16 Marzo 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> È pure certamente inefficace come strategia di marketing perché è come pensare di eccitare mostrando la caviglia mentre intorno mostrano altro.
> Abbiamo detto al ventottenne che è un pirla perché timbra e poi in un'altra sezione accettiamo racconti di ogni genere?
> Sarebbe schizofrenico.


In mezzo a tanta roba ci trovi cose belle e cose orrende. È così anche per il confessionale. 
La mia idea cmq era quella dei racconti in generale. Erotici o meno non fa alcuna differenza.
Secondo me esageri un pò. In un Forum si scrive...i racconti ci stanno bene e aiutano a popolare il Forum

Buscopann


----------



## Brunetta (16 Marzo 2016)

Buscopann ha detto:


> In mezzo a tanta roba ci trovi cose belle e cose orrende. È così anche per il confessionale.
> La mia idea cmq era quella dei racconti in generale. Erotici o meno non fa alcuna differenza.
> Secondo me esageri un pò. In un Forum si scrive...i racconti ci stanno bene e aiutano a popolare il Forum
> 
> Buscopann


Ci sono stati diversi tentativi. Ci sono i blog. C'è I multivasi di Pandora.
Tu li hai letti?


----------



## Buscopann (16 Marzo 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ci sono stati diversi tentativi. Ci sono i blog. C'è I multivasi di Pandora.
> Tu li hai letti?


No..ma non credo di essere il solo. Se queste cose le trovi direttamente come categoria del Forum è tutta un'altra cosa.
La gente entra qui per interagire su un Forum..non per leggere i blog

Buscopann


----------



## Brunetta (16 Marzo 2016)

Buscopann ha detto:


> No..ma non credo di essere il solo. Se queste cose le trovi direttamente come categoria del Forum è tutta un'altra cosa.
> La gente entra qui per interagire su un Forum..non per leggere i blog
> 
> Buscopann



Appunto. Non frega a nessuno dei racconti erotici di dilettanti allo sbaraglio.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (16 Marzo 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Appunto. Non frega a nessuno dei racconti erotici di dilettanti allo sbaraglio.



a parte che l'idea che i racconti erotici possano portare nuova linfa a questo forum moribondo fa ridere anche a me, non mi sembra che simili mezzi siano mai stati usati come strategia per acquistare iscrizioni.


----------



## ologramma (17 Marzo 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ci sono stati diversi tentativi. Ci sono i blog. C'è I multivasi di Pandora.
> Tu li hai letti?


vero e non sono stati recepiti ecco perchè siamo pochi ma boni:up:
Per i multi vasi di pandora latitando tebe è defunto , mi sono segnato ma tolto Simy che ha scritto molto sul mangiare vegano credo non c'è altro .
I blog si sono fermati e solo grazie a Sbriciolata e Minerva e prima tebe erano e sono vivi.


----------



## Buscopann (17 Marzo 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Appunto. Non frega a nessuno dei racconti erotici di dilettanti allo sbaraglio.





Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> a parte che l'idea che i racconti erotici possano portare nuova linfa a questo forum moribondo fa ridere anche a me, non mi sembra che simili mezzi siano mai stati usati come strategia per acquistare iscrizioni.





ologramma ha detto:


> vero e non sono stati recepiti ecco perchè siamo pochi ma boni:up:
> Per i multi vasi di pandora latitando tebe è defunto , mi sono segnato ma tolto Simy che ha scritto molto sul mangiare vegano credo non c'è altro .
> I blog si sono fermati e solo grazie a Sbriciolata e Minerva e prima tebe erano e sono vivi.


Ok..idea bocciata su tutta la linea. Avanti così.  Avanti Savoia!! 

Buscopann


----------



## ivanl (17 Marzo 2016)

Per esperienza di altri forum (sportivi) posso dire che troppe sezioni rendono la lettura difficoltosa e alcune poi restano deserte in breve tempo.


----------



## ologramma (17 Marzo 2016)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Ok..idea bocciata su tutta la linea. Avanti così.  Avanti Savoia!!
> 
> Buscopann


puoi sempre sbirciare qua e in altre realtà:up:
mi raccomando usa lo stesso nick così ti trovo


----------



## Minerva (17 Marzo 2016)

busco sbaglio o ti leggo sempre con le proposte a rinnovare i forum moribondi?
ricordo l'ultimo tred a metropoli: il canto del cigno....che portassi sfiga?


----------



## Nicka (17 Marzo 2016)

Comunque... 
A prescindere dal mortorio che è diventato sto posto...

Ma negli ultimi giorni abbiamo nuovi utenti dolcissimi!!!
Prima Twix, oggi Mars!!!

Aspetto con somma giuoia Lion e un Kinder a scelta: Ovetto, Bueno, Maxi...
Lasciatemi Maxi mi raccomando!!! 
Se poi arriva Happy Hippo per me è la fine!


----------



## Nocciola (17 Marzo 2016)

Sicuramente non siamo molti. sicuramente molti di quelli che non scrivono non mi mancano. 
Sicuramente se arrivassero utenti nuovi, un po' sono arrivati, un po' sono tornati sarei più contenta
In realtà, ammesso che non si sia capito, questo posto continua a essere per me un bel passatempo e riesce ancora a darmi degli spunti


----------



## Chiara Matraini (17 Marzo 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Comunque...
> A prescindere dal mortorio che è diventato sto posto...
> 
> Ma negli ultimi giorni abbiamo nuovi utenti dolcissimi!!!
> ...



:inlove::inlove::inlove::inlove:


----------



## Nicka (17 Marzo 2016)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> :inlove::inlove::inlove::inlove:


L'ho appena scoperto... 
Mi sento malissimo...


----------



## Fiammetta (17 Marzo 2016)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Ok..idea bocciata su tutta la linea. Avanti così.  Avanti Savoia!!
> 
> Buscopann


Vieni qui che ti consolo pasticchina!!!!! 
Nel merito il forum lo fanno i forumisti nel bene e nel male... Non ho altro da aggiungere


----------



## Brunetta (17 Marzo 2016)

A parte che esiste una grande concorrenza di social e forum, può pure essere che ci sia una diminuzione di persone che sentono il bisogno di rivolgersi a un forum quando si trovano a girare intorno all'argomento.


----------



## Buscopann (18 Marzo 2016)

Minerva ha detto:


> busco sbaglio o ti leggo sempre con le proposte a rinnovare i forum moribondi?
> ricordo l'ultimo tred a metropoli: il canto del cigno....che portassi sfiga?


Come rianimatore non sono molto bravo. Metropolis è morto (ma in quel caso l'elettroencefalogramma era piatto e bisognava solo avere il coraggio di staccare la spina).che magari 
Tradinet è ancora vivo e vegeto. E' diventato però una specie di Grande Fratello. Più o meno siamo sempre noi. Ogni tanto però qualcuno entra in nomination e se ne va. Molti che ci spiano e se ne stanno fuori. Insomma...arrivati al'80° giorno di trasmissione...non si sa più che cazzo fare o cosa dire.

Ah..dimenticavo...qui un si tromba neppure maremma maiala :rotfl:

Buscopann


----------



## disincantata (18 Marzo 2016)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Come rianimatore non sono molto bravo. Metropolis è morto (ma in quel caso l'elettroencefalogramma era piatto e bisognava solo avere il coraggio di staccare la spina).che magari
> Tradinet è ancora vivo e vegeto. E' diventato però una specie di Grande Fratello. Più o meno siamo sempre noi. Ogni tanto però qualcuno entra in nomination e se ne va. Molti che ci spiano e se ne stanno fuori. Insomma...arrivati al'80° giorno di trasmissione...non si sa più che cazzo fare o cosa dire.
> 
> Ah..dimenticavo...qui un si tromba neppure maremma maiala :rotfl:
> ...



Lo pensavo pure io  invece mi hanno spiegato che non e' un forum solo virtuale!


----------



## Minerva (18 Marzo 2016)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Come rianimatore non sono molto bravo. Metropolis è morto (ma in quel caso l'elettroencefalogramma era piatto e bisognava solo avere il coraggio di staccare la spina).che magari
> Tradinet è ancora vivo e vegeto. E' diventato però una specie di Grande Fratello. Più o meno siamo sempre noi. Ogni tanto però qualcuno entra in nomination e se ne va. Molti che ci spiano e se ne stanno fuori. Insomma...arrivati al'80° giorno di trasmissione...non si sa più che cazzo fare o cosa dire.
> 
> Ah..dimenticavo...qui un si tromba neppure maremma maiala :rotfl:
> ...


non fare lo sciocco che si sa che sei fedele alla tua biondina


----------



## Buscopann (18 Marzo 2016)

Minerva ha detto:


> non fare lo sciocco che si sa che sei fedele alla tua biondina


Non scrivere queste cose che poi mi rovini la reputazione :diavoletto:

Buscopann


----------



## Buscopann (18 Marzo 2016)

disincantata ha detto:


> Lo pensavo pure io  invece mi hanno spiegato che non e' un forum solo virtuale!


Dici che in realtà gli unici che non fanno roba siamo io e te? :rotfl::rotfl:

Buscopann


----------



## disincantata (18 Marzo 2016)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Dici che in realtà gli unici che non fanno roba siamo io e te? :rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> Buscopann



Io  per anzianita' :rotfl: tu per fedelta':idea:


----------



## Buscopann (18 Marzo 2016)

disincantata ha detto:


> Io  per anzianita' :rotfl: tu per fedelta':idea:


Emigriamo sul Forum del Bridge? :carneval:

Buscopann


----------



## Fiammetta (18 Marzo 2016)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Come rianimatore non sono molto bravo. Metropolis è morto (ma in quel caso l'elettroencefalogramma era piatto e bisognava solo avere il coraggio di staccare la spina).che magari
> Tradinet è ancora vivo e vegeto. E' diventato però una specie di Grande Fratello. Più o meno siamo sempre noi. Ogni tanto però qualcuno entra in nomination e se ne va. Molti che ci spiano e se ne stanno fuori. Insomma...arrivati al'80° giorno di trasmissione...non si sa più che cazzo fare o cosa dire.
> 
> Ah..dimenticavo...qui un si tromba neppure maremma maiala :rotfl:
> ...


Tu sei un reduce di metropolis?


----------



## Buscopann (18 Marzo 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Tu sei un reduce di metropolis?


Io esistevo ancora prima di Metropolis...Ormai sono una reliquia 

Buscopann


----------



## disincantata (18 Marzo 2016)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Emigriamo sul Forum del Bridge? :carneval:
> 
> Buscopann



PreferIrei  giardinaggio,  mi piace troppo metterete mani nella terra!


----------



## Fiammetta (18 Marzo 2016)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Io esistevo ancora prima di Metropolis...Ormai *sono una reliquia*
> 
> Buscopann


Mi tocca fare  un pellegrinaggio :carneval: apa:


----------



## Buscopann (18 Marzo 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Mi tocca fare  un pellegrinaggio :carneval: apa:


Non scordarti gli ex voto, mi raccomando ( :tette

:sorriso2:

Buscopann


----------



## Fiammetta (18 Marzo 2016)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Non scordarti gli ex voto, mi raccomando ( :tette
> 
> :sorriso2:
> 
> Buscopann


Sono munita :simy::rotfl:


----------



## Buscopann (18 Marzo 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Sono munita :simy::rotfl:


Se ti presenti così...faccio come Lazzaro..mi alzo e cammino. :rotfl::rotfl:

Buscopann


----------



## Fiammetta (18 Marzo 2016)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Se ti presenti così...faccio come Lazzaro..mi alzo e cammino. :rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> Buscopann


:rotfl:


----------



## Iusedtobelieve (18 Marzo 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Se non arriva gente nuova, si scrive e si legge pochino in effetti.
> Ormai ci si conosce tutti a memoria .
> Ma che succede? Non tradisce più nessuno?


Ciao a tutti, io sono nuova e se posso permettermi , vorrei dirvi quello che si vede dal non addetta ai lavori ..io sono approdata qui cliccando tradimento su google,pero' non siete in cima alla lista, prima c'è al femminile.com, poi immagini, poi internazionale,etcc...è anche vero che questo è un forum e quindi per chi come me cercava un luogo dove comunicare l'ha trovato:io sentivo il bisogno di avere riflessioni esterne circa il mio caso, e qui mi sono trovata bene, circa la facilità di iscrizione,la risposta positiva ed asaustiva alla mia ricerca di verità. Poi pero' ogni volta che accedo, la prima pagina, l'indice,  spesso contiene i soliti titoli per tanto tempo e già li' non mi piace , a volte vorrei che la prima pagina fosse direttamente il forum x saltare l'indice ... forse potrebbe essere un'idea quella di catalogare e aggiornare  l'indice ,anche con piccoli video o citazioni che attirino un po' di più l'attenzione, e come si diceva sopra , parlare anche di coppia e sessualità...aggiornando gli articoli..
Ecco ho scritto anche troppo Buona serata


----------



## perplesso (18 Marzo 2016)

Iusedtobelieve ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti, io sono nuova e se posso permettermi , vorrei dirvi quello che si vede dal non addetta ai lavori ..io sono approdata qui cliccando tradimento su google,pero' non siete in cima alla lista, prima c'è al femminile.com, poi immagini, poi internazionale,etcc...è anche vero che questo è un forum e quindi per chi come me cercava un luogo dove comunicare l'ha trovato:io sentivo il bisogno di avere riflessioni esterne circa il mio caso, e qui mi sono trovata bene, circa la facilità di iscrizione,la risposta positiva ed asaustiva alla mia ricerca di verità. Poi pero' ogni volta che accedo, la prima pagina, l'indice,  spesso contiene i soliti titoli per tanto tempo e già li' non mi piace , a volte vorrei che la prima pagina fosse direttamente il forum x saltare l'indice ... forse potrebbe essere un'idea quella di catalogare e aggiornare  l'indice ,anche con piccoli video o citazioni che attirino un po' di più l'attenzione, e come si diceva sopra , parlare anche di coppia e sessualità...aggiornando gli articoli..
> Ecco ho scritto anche troppo Buona serata


in effetti sulla immediata visibilità sui motori di ricerca dobbiamo lavorare.    se per prima pagina ti riferisci alla home del portale, è vero non aggiorniamo spesso perchè ci focalizziamo tutti solo sul forum ed in misura minore sui blog.

grazie per gli spunti


----------



## danny (19 Marzo 2016)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> A me no sinceramente. Già é difficile confrontarci se poi facciamo le sezioni per categoria ognuno si chiude nell'angolo che gli fa più comodo e non ne esce più.


Quoto.


----------



## Sheva07 (19 Marzo 2016)

Io sono nuovo e mi sono trovato subito bene. Sono stato trattato da tutti con gentilezza ed educazione. Va bè che la mia storia non era nulla di eclatante, volevo solo qualche consiglio, quindi diciamo che non mi sono presentato proprio come il peggiore dei coglioni. Il "problema" dei Forum come questo è che la gente ha sempre paura d'essere beccata da qualche conoscente. Quindi le persone sono molto titubanti nell'iscriversi per aprirsi. 

Poi io ho notato anche una cosa: Ho letto qualche discussione, anche vecchia e mi sono accorto che molti topic di tradimento si assomigliano parecchio tra loro. Son poche le storie veramente originali, non è una critica, è vita vera, quindi io non mi aspetto di certo la trama di un Film, però ho pensato che molte persone che leggono non si iscrivono perché forse trovano risposta ai loro quesiti semplicemente leggendo i Topic degli altri. Alla fine i consigli sono sempre i soliti, cosi come la maggior parte dei dubbi che ha il traditore o il tradito. Questo forse spiega perché ci sono molto più lettori rispetto agli iscritti. Infine mi pare che alcune persone si aprano, raccontano la loro storia, ma poi si arrabbiano quando non ricevono la risposta che vorrebbero. Esempio: Tizio viene cornificato dalla moglie, utente dice a tizio che nulla tornerà più come prima, lui vorrebbe sentirsi dire che invece il rapporto tornerà pure più bello di prima, si irrita, si arrampica sugli specchi, litiga con qualcuno e poi scompare dal forum. 

Proprio perché il Forum è frequentato da persone intelligenti l'utenza scarseggia, cosi come le persone intelligenti nel mondo 

Questa è la mia visione da novellino. Io tra l'altro frequento solo un altro forum, Sportivo (da qualche anno) e anche li ci si consosce tutti. Ci sono molti più utenti, però la colonna portante del forum è sempre la solita gente.


----------



## perplesso (21 Marzo 2016)

Sul rendere non più criptato Amore&Sesso penso di essere d'accordo.

sul resto delle cose emerse nel 3d, ci sto riflettendo


----------



## oro.blu (21 Marzo 2016)

Mi permetto di dire una cosa, a me personalmente da fastidio quando in un 3d si va OT e i "vecchi" utenti cominciano a cazzeggiare tra di loro per questioni non ben precisate e si va avanti pagine perdendo il filo della discussione iniziale.


----------



## disincantata (21 Marzo 2016)

oro.blu ha detto:


> Mi permetto di dire una cosa, a me personalmente da fastidio quando in un 3d si va OT e i "vecchi" utenti cominciano a cazzeggiare tra di loro per questioni non ben precisate e si va avanti pagine perdendo il filo della discussione iniziale.



Vecchia storia irrisolvibile!


----------



## Buscopann (22 Marzo 2016)

oro.blu ha detto:


> Mi permetto di dire una cosa, a me personalmente da fastidio quando in un 3d si va OT e i "vecchi" utenti cominciano a cazzeggiare tra di loro per questioni non ben precisate e si va avanti pagine perdendo il filo della discussione iniziale.


Vero..però anche questo fa parte del non prendersi troppo sul serio. 
Quando si parla al bar, si comincia dalle Guerre Puniche e dopo venti minuti si sta disquisendo sulle tette di Belen. 
Il Forum è come un bar alla fine. Ridurre i Thread a OdG di una Riunione Aziendale renderebbe questo luogo peggiore di un ufficio, almeno per i frequentatori abituali.

Buscopann


----------



## perplesso (22 Marzo 2016)

disincantata ha detto:


> Vecchia storia irrisolvibile!





Buscopann ha detto:


> Vero..però anche questo fa parte del non prendersi troppo sul serio.
> Quando si parla al bar, si comincia dalle Guerre Puniche e dopo venti minuti si sta disquisendo sulle tette di Belen.
> Il Forum è come un bar alla fine. Ridurre i Thread a OdG di una Riunione Aziendale renderebbe questo luogo peggiore di un ufficio, almeno per i frequentatori abituali.
> 
> Buscopann


gli è che come in tutte le cose occorre equilibrio.   sarebbe preferibile cercare di non svakkare i 3ds del Confessionale.

perchè chi apre un 3d sul confessionale 1-di solito non ci conosce ancora e 2-vuole poter parlare della propria situazione e non vedere noi che ci impossessiamo del 3d per parlare tra di noi.

nelle altre sezioni invece l'OT è cosa da tollerarsi molto di più ed anzi è talvolta benefico.


----------



## Nicka (22 Marzo 2016)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Vero..però anche questo fa parte del non prendersi troppo sul serio.
> Quando si parla al bar, si comincia dalle Guerre Puniche e dopo venti minuti si sta disquisendo sulle tette di Belen.
> Il Forum è come un bar alla fine. Ridurre i Thread a OdG di una Riunione Aziendale renderebbe questo luogo peggiore di un ufficio, almeno per i frequentatori abituali.
> 
> Buscopann


A prenscindere dal bar, esempio che mi fu sempre caro...
Basta semplicemente pensare di parlare con un amico.
Ok, si esce...si inizia a parlare del tempo. Pensare di passare 2/3 ore a parlare solo di quello è da infiocinata di maroni.


----------



## Buscopann (22 Marzo 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> gli è che come in tutte le cose occorre equilibrio.   sarebbe preferibile cercare di non svakkare i 3ds del Confessionale.
> 
> perchè chi apre un 3d sul confessionale 1-di solito non ci conosce ancora e 2-vuole poter parlare della propria situazione e non vedere noi che ci impossessiamo del 3d per parlare tra di noi.
> 
> nelle altre sezioni invece l'OT è cosa da tollerarsi molto di più ed anzi è talvolta benefico.


Concordo sul confessionale..ma in quel caso (a parte le derive da sculacciaio), si va OT molto più raramente.

Buscopann


----------



## Buscopann (22 Marzo 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> A prenscindere dal bar, esempio che mi fu sempre caro...
> Basta semplicemente pensare di parlare con un amico.
> Ok, si esce...si inizia a parlare del tempo. Pensare di passare 2/3 ore a parlare solo di quello è da infiocinata di maroni.


Apri un thread sul meteo...vediamo dove si arriva :rotfl:

Buscopann


----------



## perplesso (22 Marzo 2016)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Concordo sul confessionale..ma in quel caso (a parte le derive da sculacciaio), si va OT molto più raramente.
> 
> Buscopann


mah se penso che mi avete fatto scappare il pisese perchè vi siete messi a disquisire dei massimi sistemi invece di concetrarvi sul dramma di sto barrocciaio che non riusciva a mettersi il preservativo perchè da bravo pisese ha la fava con la gobba a levante e quindi è un casino infilarlo....dovrei odiarvi tutti.



Buscopann ha detto:


> Apri un thread sul meteo...vediamo dove si arriva :rotfl:
> 
> Buscopann


l'ultimo 3d sul tradimeteo si è concluso con il passaggio di consegne tra Quibbel e me.    tu pensa a cosa possiamo arrivare parlando del tempo.


----------



## Nicka (22 Marzo 2016)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Apri un thread sul meteo...vediamo dove si arriva :rotfl:
> 
> Buscopann


Secondo a me a qualche stramba teoria Kantiana di non ben precisata origine in contrapposizione a qualcosa di Aristotelico...
Con una spolverata Freudiana qua e là che non fa mai male.
Un pizzico di cazzo e culo e i vari metodi per una pecora ben riuscita.
Le tette di Belen.
Due o tre litigi su qualcosa successo il 12 A.C.

:festa:


----------



## banshee (22 Marzo 2016)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Vero..però anche questo fa parte del non prendersi troppo sul serio.
> Quando si parla al bar, si comincia dalle Guerre Puniche e dopo venti minuti si sta disquisendo sulle tette di Belen.
> Il Forum è come un bar alla fine. Ridurre i Thread a OdG di una Riunione Aziendale renderebbe questo luogo peggiore di un ufficio, almeno per i frequentatori abituali.
> 
> Buscopann


ma Belen ha delle belle tette? sono sincera non lo so, l'ho sempre vista nuda di culo! è pure zinnamunita? :carneval:


----------



## Nicka (22 Marzo 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> ma Belen ha delle belle tette? sono sincera non lo so, l'ho sempre vista nuda di culo! è pure zinnamunita? :carneval:


So' finte...


----------



## banshee (22 Marzo 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> So' finte...


spè mo guglo "zinne di belen"..magari no dall'ufficio :carneval:


----------



## Buscopann (22 Marzo 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> mah se penso che mi avete fatto scappare il pisese perchè vi siete messi a disquisire dei massimi sistemi invece di concetrarvi sul dramma di sto barrocciaio che non riusciva a mettersi il preservativo perchè da bravo pisese ha la fava con la gobba a levante e quindi è un casino infilarlo....dovrei odiarvi tutti.
> 
> 
> 
> *l'ultimo 3d sul tradimeteo si è concluso con il passaggio di consegne tra Quibbel e me.    tu pensa a cosa possiamo arrivare parlando del tempo*.




Buscopann


----------



## Buscopann (22 Marzo 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> ma Belen ha delle belle tette? sono sincera non lo so, l'ho sempre vista nuda di culo! è pure zinnamunita? :carneval:





Nicka ha detto:


> So' finte...


Finte so finte...ma in pochi farebbero gli schizzinosi 

Buscopann


----------



## banshee (22 Marzo 2016)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Finte so finte...ma in pochi farebbero gli schizzinosi
> 
> Buscopann


non pensavo fosse famosa pure per il lato A, a quanto ne sapevo è famosa per il super lato B..

n'è che mi potete scardinare le certezze così :carneval:


----------



## Buscopann (22 Marzo 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> non pensavo fosse famosa pure per il lato A, a quanto ne sapevo è famosa per il super lato B..
> 
> n'è che mi potete scardinare le certezze così :carneval:


Davanti o dietro...caschi sempre bene 

Buscopann


----------



## Heathcliff (22 Marzo 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> So' finte...


si poi effettivamente non so se hai notato che ha l'alluce valgo. Terribile. Non so cosa ci trovino certi uomini......................................


----------



## banshee (22 Marzo 2016)

Heathcliff ha detto:


> si poi effettivamente non so se hai notato che ha l'alluce valgo. Terribile. Non so cosa ci trovino certi uomini......................................


non lo sapevo! aspetta che guglo pure questo


----------



## Heathcliff (22 Marzo 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> non lo sapevo! aspetta che guglo pure questo


vai.


----------



## Nicka (22 Marzo 2016)

Heathcliff ha detto:


> si poi effettivamente non so se hai notato che ha l'alluce valgo. Terribile. Non so cosa ci trovino certi uomini......................................


Non hai visto tu il suo filmino?


----------



## banshee (22 Marzo 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Non hai visto tu il suo filmino?


tu l'hai visto? io no. però ho visto quello di Sara Tommasi, che consiglio vivamente a tutti.


----------



## Heathcliff (22 Marzo 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Non hai visto tu il suo filmino?


No non frequento. A parte le battute non sono un accanito estimatore.  Preferisco la visione in 3d con la possibilità di essere interattivo con una donna meno perfetta ma vera.


----------



## Nicka (22 Marzo 2016)

Parlavo del filmino della comunione...


----------



## Nicka (22 Marzo 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> tu l'hai visto? io no. però ho visto quello di Sara Tommasi, che consiglio vivamente a tutti.


Io l' ho visto. 
Un trauma. 
Non ne parlo se no mi becco altri rossi.


----------



## oscuro (22 Marzo 2016)

*SI*



banshee ha detto:


> tu l'hai visto? io no. però ho visto quello di Sara Tommasi, che consiglio vivamente a tutti.


A belen ho sempre preferito la yespica,ma la tommasi sta male....dai.


----------



## banshee (22 Marzo 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Io l' ho visto.
> Un trauma.
> Non ne parlo se no mi becco altri rossi.


....vabbè te dico in privato allora :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## banshee (22 Marzo 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> A belen ho sempre preferito la yespica,ma la tommasi sta male....dai.


stava abbastanza fatta, direi...


----------



## oscuro (22 Marzo 2016)

*Si*



Nicka ha detto:


> Io l' ho visto.
> Un trauma.
> Non ne parlo se no mi becco altri rossi.


Dicci un pò dai....


----------



## Nicka (22 Marzo 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Dicci un pò dai....


Il meglio e il gatto. 
Più espressivo di quei due.


----------



## Heathcliff (22 Marzo 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Io l' ho visto.
> Un trauma.
> Non ne parlo se no mi becco altri rossi.


dal su non fare la preziosa


----------



## banshee (22 Marzo 2016)

Heathcliff ha detto:


> No non frequento. A parte le battute non sono un accanito estimatore.  Preferisco la visione in 3d con la possibilità di essere interattivo con una donna meno perfetta ma vera.


la perfezione non lascia spazio alla fantasia :up:


----------



## Heathcliff (22 Marzo 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> la perfezione non lascia spazio alla fantasia :up:


Poi hai paura di sciupare qualcosa. ..


----------



## banshee (22 Marzo 2016)

Heathcliff ha detto:


> Poi hai paura di sciupare qualcosa. ..


:rotfl: come quando la nonna metteva la tovaglia buona e tutti composti a tavola per paura di sporcare. 

e composti non è divertente..


----------



## Heathcliff (22 Marzo 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> :rotfl: come quando la nonna metteva la tovaglia buona e tutti composti a tavola per paura di sporcare.
> 
> e composti non è divertente..


hai capito perfettamente.  Quando si mangia di gusto stai con gli occhi sul piatto non stai a guardare se le posate sono quelle giuste


----------



## banshee (22 Marzo 2016)

Heathcliff ha detto:


> hai capito perfettamente.  Quando si mangia di gusto stai con gli occhi sul piatto non stai a guardare se le posate sono quelle giuste


sì..intendevo proprio quello. concordo!


----------



## Fiammetta (22 Marzo 2016)

Heathcliff ha detto:


> vai.


Buonasera Heat 
Vado ..... A vedere pure io


----------



## Ross (22 Marzo 2016)

*Yespica?*



oscuro ha detto:


> A belen ho sempre preferito la yespica,ma la tommasi sta male....dai.


Perché c'è pure la Yespica...alla comunione?

Belen merita una sbirciata, diciamo pure un paio.
La Tommasi fa tristezza.


----------



## Buscopann (23 Marzo 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> Perché c'è pure la Yespica...alla comunione?
> 
> Belen merita una sbirciata, diciamo pure un paio.
> La Tommasi fa tristezza.


Belen mai visto (che ci crediate o no mi sono rifiutato visto che lei non era consenziente alla messa in onda del filmato e sta cosa proprio non mi andava giù).

La Tommasi invece me la sono vista. In quel caso non c'è compassione. Secondo me è una povera scema, ma sempre capace di intendere e di volere.
Direi che alla fine fa pena a recitare pure nel porno :rotfl::rotfl:

Buscopann


----------



## spleen (23 Marzo 2016)

Propongo che il forum viri con decisione verso un ampliamento della trattazione delle problematiche e che cambi anche nome,  non solo più tradimento e affini ma anche problematiche di coppia in generale.
Lo so che poi si finisce pure di trattare anche questi argomenti, ma lo renderei più evidente, se fossi un internauta e cercassi qualcosa in proposito, l'ultimo posto dove andrei a cercare sarebbe un forum che si presentasse in una forma per parlare solo di tradimenti.

Almeno formalmente lo intitolerei ad esempio Tradimento.net ma metterei come sottotitolo esplicativo: Tradimento e problemi di coppia.
Così almeno a me il forum piacerebbe di più.

E una ristrutturazione delle sezioni forse sarebbe meglio, io ad esempio faccio fatica a frequentare il sottogruppo del cinema e delle serie, è stato collocato po' fuorimano, non ci dovrebbero essere secondo me sottogruppi.


----------



## Brunetta (23 Marzo 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> Propongo che il forum viri con decisione verso un ampliamento della trattazione delle problematiche e che cambi anche nome,  non solo più tradimento e affini ma anche problematiche di coppia in generale.
> Lo so che poi si finisce pure di trattare anche questi argomenti, ma lo renderei più evidente, se fossi un internauta e cercassi qualcosa in proposito, l'ultimo posto dove andrei a cercare sarebbe un forum che si presentasse in una forma per parlare solo di tradimenti.
> 
> Almeno formalmente lo intitolerei ad esempio Tradimento.net ma metterei come sottotitolo esplicativo: Tradimento e problemi di coppia.
> ...


Concordo su tutto.
A volte ho voluto parlare di serie tv e ho fatto fatica a trovare la sezione.


----------



## perplesso (23 Marzo 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> Propongo che il forum viri con decisione verso un ampliamento della trattazione delle problematiche e che cambi anche nome,  non solo più tradimento e affini ma anche problematiche di coppia in generale.
> Lo so che poi si finisce pure di trattare anche questi argomenti, ma lo renderei più evidente, se fossi un internauta e cercassi qualcosa in proposito, l'ultimo posto dove andrei a cercare sarebbe un forum che si presentasse in una forma per parlare solo di tradimenti.
> 
> Almeno formalmente lo intitolerei ad esempio Tradimento.net ma metterei come sottotitolo esplicativo: Tradimento e problemi di coppia.
> ...


a cambiare il sottitolo si fa presto, però voglio che si esprimano anche altri.

per il momento penso di decriptare Amore&Sesso per renderlo leggibile a tutti.   tanto non è che si posti roba porno.


si può intanto iniziare ad aprire qui qualche discussione sui problemi di coppia, la sessualità e varie ed eventuali, se ci sarà il gradimento ed una maggiore partecipazione, passare ad una risistemazione delle stanze (compresa la sezione serie TV) non dovrebbe essere un problema.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (24 Marzo 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> a cambiare il sottitolo si fa presto, però voglio che si esprimano anche altri.
> 
> per il momento penso di decriptare Amore&Sesso per renderlo leggibile a tutti.   tanto non è che si posti roba porno.
> 
> ...


Io sono contraria all'apertura di amore e sesso. In caso venisse aperto, vorrei fossero tolti tutti i post che vi ho scritto.


----------



## ologramma (24 Marzo 2016)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Io sono contraria all'apertura di amore e sesso. In caso venisse aperto, vorrei fossero tolti tutti i post che vi ho scritto.


non ne ho scritti molto ma approvo:up:


----------



## banshee (24 Marzo 2016)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Io sono contraria all'apertura di amore e sesso. In caso venisse aperto, vorrei fossero tolti tutti i post che vi ho scritto.


approvo in pieno.

sono contraria all'apertura di amore e sesso, e secondo me dovrebbe rimanere zona ad usco esclusivo degli utenti iscritti, a prescindere di  eventuale pubblicazione di "roba porno" (che voglio dire, tu generico se ti vuoi vedere o leggere roba porno sai quante ne trovi in rete? che devi venire su tradinet? :rotfl


----------



## Nobody (24 Marzo 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> approvo in pieno.
> 
> sono contraria all'apertura di amore e sesso, e secondo me dovrebbe rimanere zona ad usco esclusivo degli utenti iscritti, a prescindere di  eventuale pubblicazione di "roba porno" (*che voglio dire, tu generico se ti vuoi vedere o leggere roba porno sai quante ne trovi in rete? che devi venire su tradinet?* :rotfl


vero, ma pure per rimorchiare c'è badoo eppure c'è chi ci viene qui :carneval:la mente umana è misteriosa... :singleeye:


----------



## banshee (24 Marzo 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> vero, ma pure per rimorchiare c'è badoo eppure c'è chi ci viene qui :carneval:la mente umana è misteriosa... :singleeye:


perchè come leggevo in un altro 3d e come abbiamo detto spesso qui, servono i fiocchetti e gli abbellimenti.

allora se vai su badoo sei 1)maniac* 2)zozz* 3)pervertit* 4) superficiale 5)cerchi solo sesso e chi più ne ha più ne metta, se cerchi di rimorchiare su un forum no


----------



## ologramma (24 Marzo 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> perchè come leggevo in un altro 3d e come abbiamo detto spesso qui, servono i fiocchetti e gli abbellimenti.
> 
> allora se vai su badoo sei 1)maniac* 2)zozz* 3)pervertit* 4) superficiale 5)cerchi solo sesso e chi più ne ha più ne metta, se cerchi di rimorchiare su un forum no


sai la vita è strana quindi mai dire mai le situazioni del rimorchiaggio sono imprevedibili e le più strane


----------



## Sbriciolata (24 Marzo 2016)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Io sono contraria all'apertura di amore e sesso. In caso venisse aperto, vorrei fossero tolti tutti i post che vi ho scritto.



Quoto. Chi ha scritto lì ha scritto lì perché era una sezione chiusa. Aprirla lasciando quello che é stato scritto in passato é una mancanza di rispetto.


----------



## banshee (24 Marzo 2016)

ologramma ha detto:


> sai la vita è strana quindi mai dire mai le situazioni del rimorchiaggio sono imprevedibili e le più strane


ma figurati, lungi da me giudicare o esprimere pareri negativi, non è nel mio stile  
però gli infiocchettamenti mi fanno ridere


----------



## sienne (24 Marzo 2016)

Ciao

anche se non è lo scopo del sito, è normale che dove si incontrano uomini e donne, possa scattare una simpatia. Questo ovunque. Al corso di cucina come alla fermata dell'auto bus. È normale. Non bisogna sempre vederlo come scopo principale. È l'incontro che può far scattare la magia ... per dire. 


sienne


----------



## Nobody (24 Marzo 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> perchè come leggevo in un altro 3d e come abbiamo detto spesso qui, servono i fiocchetti e gli abbellimenti.
> 
> allora se vai su badoo sei 1)maniac* 2)zozz* 3)pervertit* 4) superficiale 5)cerchi solo sesso e chi più ne ha più ne metta, se cerchi di rimorchiare su un forum no


ah ecco... questioni di forma, chi va su badoo cerca la figa, qui l'ammore


----------



## Nobody (24 Marzo 2016)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> anche se non è lo scopo del sito, è normale che dove si incontrano uomini e donne, possa scattare una simpatia. Questo ovunque. Al corso di cucina come alla fermata dell'auto bus. È normale. Non bisogna sempre vederlo come scopo principale. È l'incontro che può far scattare la magia ... per dire.
> 
> ...


è l'intento che fa la differenza... la risposta è dentro di te, ma è SBAJATAAAA :singleeye:


----------



## sienne (24 Marzo 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> è l'intento che fa la differenza... la risposta è dentro di te, ma è SBAJATAAAA :singleeye:



Ciao

mah, io non ci credo che si arriva qui con quel intento. Forse dei singoli si, ma non fanno testo ... 


sienne


----------



## Nobody (24 Marzo 2016)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> mah, io non ci credo che si arriva qui con quel intento. Forse dei singoli si, ma non fanno testo ...
> 
> ...


tutto fa testo, dentro il contesto...


----------



## sienne (24 Marzo 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> tutto fa testo, dentro il contesto...



Ciao

dipende quanto e ampio e variato è il contesto. Ora come ora, tutti fanno contesto ... vero. 
Ma dipende da ognuno di noi, quanto dare peso per farlo entrare nel contesto ... 


sienne


----------



## ologramma (24 Marzo 2016)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> mah, io non ci credo che si arriva qui con quel intento. Forse dei singoli si, ma non fanno testo ...
> 
> ...


come non darti ragione se i nuovi arrivati leggessero le storie si capirebbe che ci sono stati drammi di vita vissuta  e se poi sono nate storie altra cosa già disquisito in un modo dettagliato e con grandi litigate.


----------



## sienne (24 Marzo 2016)

ologramma ha detto:


> come non darti ragione se i nuovi arrivati leggessero le storie si capirebbe che ci sono stati drammi di vita vissuta  e se poi sono nate storie altra cosa già disquisito in un modo dettagliato e con grandi litigate.



Ciao

il problema non sta nell'incontro e che ci si possa piacere, con o senza intenzioni. È sempre una cosa bella se due persone si trovano. È già accaduto e accadrà ancora. È inevitabile. Il problema sta nella gestione. Secondo me. 

Io sono fuori discussioni, comunque. Per ovvi motivi. 


sienne


----------



## Nobody (24 Marzo 2016)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> dipende quanto e ampio e variato è il contesto. Ora come ora, tutti fanno contesto ... vero.
> Ma dipende da ognuno di noi, quanto dare peso per farlo entrare nel contesto ...
> ...


Senza gravità il peso non esiste... in tanti casi converrebbe sempre  restare in orbita per evitare di incasinare la vita a sè e agli altri per colpa di un forum. A meno che il caso o il fato non ci portino davvero ad incontrare quella persona irrinunciabile. Un grande amore si può trovare ovunque.


----------



## banshee (24 Marzo 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> Senza gravità il peso non esiste... in tanti casi converrebbe sempre  restare in orbita per evitare di incasinare la vita a sè e agli altri per colpa di un forum. A meno che il caso o il fato non ci portino davvero ad incontrare quella persona irrinunciabile. Un grande amore si può trovare ovunque.


quoto grandemente proprio


----------



## banshee (24 Marzo 2016)

ologramma ha detto:


> come non darti ragione se i nuovi arrivati leggessero le storie si capirebbe che ci sono stati drammi di vita vissuta  e se poi sono nate storie altra cosa già disquisito in un modo dettagliato e con grandi litigate.


non capisco perchè ti sei piccato per la mia affermazione  io ho incontrato persone qui che si sono iscritte per rimorchiare e basta, che non avevano certo storie dolorose o drammatiche che li hanno condotti qui ma semplicemente voglia di conoscere gente.


----------



## sienne (24 Marzo 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> Senza gravità il peso non esiste... in tanti casi converrebbe sempre  restare in orbita per evitare di incasinare la vita a sè e agli altri per colpa di un forum. A meno che il caso o il fato non ci portino davvero ad incontrare quella persona irrinunciabile. Un grande amore si può trovare ovunque.



Ciao

ma questo vale per ogni ambito. Non solo per il forum. Siamo persone VERE che si esprimono ... 


sienne


----------



## ologramma (24 Marzo 2016)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> il problema non sta nell'incontro e che ci si possa piacere, con o senza intenzioni. È sempre una cosa bella se due persone si trovano. È già accaduto e accadrà ancora. È inevitabile. Il problema sta nella gestione. Secondo me.
> 
> ...


perchè?
In questo mondo tutti abbiamo bisogno di condividere ne bene o nel male quindi non negarti alla vita :up:


----------



## sienne (24 Marzo 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> non capisco perchè ti sei piccato per la mia affermazione  io ho incontrato persone qui che si sono iscritte per rimorchiare e basta, che non avevano certo storie dolorose o drammatiche che li hanno condotti qui ma semplicemente voglia di conoscere gente.



Ciao

ne ho sempre solo sentito parlare, da quando sono qui. E sono anni. Ma mai incontrato veramente ... 
Perciò sono scettica ... 


sienne


----------



## Heathcliff (24 Marzo 2016)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> il problema non sta nell'incontro e che ci si possa piacere, con o senza intenzioni. È sempre una cosa bella se due persone si trovano. È già accaduto e accadrà ancora. È inevitabile. Il problema sta nella gestione. Secondo me.
> 
> ...


ovvero?


----------



## Nobody (24 Marzo 2016)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> ma questo vale per ogni ambito. Non solo per il forum. Siamo persone VERE che si esprimono ...
> 
> ...


Ovviamente si, ma si parlava del forum...


----------



## banshee (24 Marzo 2016)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> ne ho sempre solo sentito parlare, da quando sono qui. E sono anni. Ma mai incontrato veramente ...
> Perciò sono scettica ...
> ...


io sì. uno su tutti, era un riavvolgibile ed era iscritto qui per fare pesca a strascico. ha abbordato tutte le persone della sua stessa città. 

è anche tornato sotto forma di cloni per poter riapprocciare con qualche altra autoctona, ma è stato facilmente identificato.


----------



## sienne (24 Marzo 2016)

ologramma ha detto:


> perchè?
> In questo mondo tutti abbiamo bisogno di condividere ne bene o nel male quindi non negarti alla vita :up:



Ciao

sono molto aperta alla vita. Credimi. 

Intendevo che stando in montagna in un paese straniero, una conoscenza ravvicinata è esclusa. Conoscenze nel senso di prendere assieme un café o aperitivo e chiacchierare ... 

Con l'altro forum che frequento di questo paese avviene spesso che ci si dà appuntamento e si fa qualcosa assieme. È veramente una bella cosa. 



sienne


----------



## banshee (24 Marzo 2016)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> sono molto aperta alla vita. Credimi.
> 
> ...


posto il ciò, come puoi definirti scettica sul fatto che qui ci sia chi è in cerca? di certo sapendo che tu appunto vivi in un paese straniero e la conoscenza ravvicinata è esclusa un pescatore a strascico non ti abborda  ma come puoi pensare che ad altre non succeda?


----------



## ologramma (24 Marzo 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> non capisco perchè ti sei piccato per la mia affermazione  io ho incontrato persone qui che si sono iscritte per rimorchiare e basta, che non avevano certo storie dolorose o drammatiche che li hanno condotti qui ma semplicemente voglia di conoscere gente.


non era mia intenzione apparire così, volevo solo dire che qui ci si viene  o molti lo hanno fatto per parlare di cose che non hanno mai confessato o parzialmente detto a qualche amico , se poi negli incontri si sono conosciuti è affar loro il loro proseguo in amicizia o altro .
Abbiamo deriso un utente che si era iscritto per rimorchiare altri lo hanno fatto sotto sotto quindi libertà di scelta , come dite spesso siamo adulti e responsabili , io un po di più adulto intendo responsabile non tanto


----------



## sienne (24 Marzo 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> posto il ciò, come puoi definirti scettica sul fatto che qui ci sia chi è in cerca? di certo sapendo che tu appunto vivi in un paese straniero e la conoscenza ravvicinata è esclusa un pescatore a strascico non ti abborda  ma come puoi pensare che ad altre non succeda?



Ciao

come ho scritto più sopra, ci credo che ci siano singoli personaggi così. Ma che non fanno tendenza in un forum che ha come tematica altro. Cioè, saranno talmente marginali questi casi, che secondo me, non ne vale neanche la pena parlarne. Si ingrandisce solo una cosa, che avviene ovunque, e perciò una cosa completamente normale. Come già detto, anche ad un corso di cucina ti puoi iscrivere per rimorchiare. Ma i più lo avranno fatto per cucinare ... 


sienne


----------



## banshee (24 Marzo 2016)

ologramma ha detto:


> non era mia intenzione apparire così, volevo solo dire che qui ci si viene  o molti lo hanno fatto per parlare di cose che non hanno mai confessato o parzialmente detto a qualche amico , se poi negli incontri si sono conosciuti è affar loro il loro proseguo in amicizia o altro .
> Abbiamo deriso un utente che si era iscritto per rimorchiare altri lo hanno fatto sotto sotto quindi libertà di scelta , come dite spesso siamo adulti e responsabili ( io un po di più)


ovvio, anche io sono qui per lo stesso motivo. avevo bisogno di parlare e di confrontarmi su tematiche che non ho mai trattato con chi mi circonda. in parole povere, nessuno dei miei amici, colleghi o parenti sa la verità di ciò che accadeva nella mia precedente relazione 

anche io ho conosciuto nella vita reale persone incontrate qui ed è stata una bella cosa fare amicizia 

poi ci sta chi, come dicevamo io e Nob, si iscrive qui per rimorchiare e basta  ma quelli si auto scoprono da soli come dici giustamente tu..


----------



## Heathcliff (24 Marzo 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> io sì. uno su tutti, era un riavvolgibile ed era iscritto qui per fare pesca a strascico. ha abbordato tutte le persone della sua stessa città.
> 
> è anche tornato sotto forma di cloni per poter riapprocciare con qualche altra autoctona, ma è stato facilmente identificato.


quindi vi passate parola birichine. Buono a sapersi.  Scherzo naturalmente. Posso? Perché qui scrivi a capiscono b e riferiscono che hai scritto c.


----------



## sienne (24 Marzo 2016)

Heathcliff ha detto:


> ovvero?



Ciao

non sono certa di aver capito il ovvero. 

Sono straniera e vivo all'estero per giunta. Di lingua madre tedesco-spagnolo. 


sienne


----------



## Brunetta (24 Marzo 2016)

*diciamo*

Chi ci prova con tutte non è gratificante ma irritante perché non ti vedi riconosciuta la tua unicità e dà l'idea di un "cartesiano" "scrive dunque respira" :rotfl:
Non è detto che altri non siano solo meno grezzi.


----------



## banshee (24 Marzo 2016)

Heathcliff ha detto:


> quindi vi passate parola birichine. Buono a sapersi.  Scherzo naturalmente. Posso? Perché qui scrivi a capiscono b e riferiscono che hai scritto c.


Vai tranquillo  io prometto che se non ti capisco ti chiedo. E poi sono molto autoironica.


----------



## banshee (24 Marzo 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Chi ci prova con tutte non è gratificante ma irritante perché non ti vedi riconosciuta la tua unicità e dà l'idea di un "cartesiano" "scrive dunque respira" :rotfl:
> Non è detto che altri non siano solo meno grezzi.


Quoto molto, soprattutto l'ultima affermazione.
Difatti ho scritto proprio che una tipologia di uomini che mi schianta a terra ogni desiderio è "il pescatore" che ti vorrebbe far credere di essere la più iper miticamente meravigliosa fata dell'universo, contemporaneamente ad altre 12/15.


----------



## Nobody (24 Marzo 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> Quoto molto, soprattutto l'ultima affermazione.
> Difatti ho scritto proprio che una tipologia di uomini che mi schianta a terra ogni desiderio è "il pescatore" *che ti vorrebbe far credere di essere la più iper miticamente meravigliosa fata dell'universo, contemporaneamente ad altre 12/15*.


:rotfl:


----------



## banshee (24 Marzo 2016)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> come ho scritto più sopra, ci credo che ci siano singoli personaggi così. Ma che non fanno tendenza in un forum che ha come tematica altro. Cioè, saranno talmente marginali questi casi, che secondo me, non ne vale neanche la pena parlarne. Si ingrandisce solo una cosa, che avviene ovunque, e perciò una cosa completamente normale. Come già detto, anche ad un corso di cucina ti puoi iscrivere per rimorchiare. Ma i più lo avranno fatto per cucinare ...
> 
> ...


ah questo sicuramente. la cosa che faceva ridere me e Nob è che il "singolo" infiocchetta la propria ricerca di figa (o cazzo, se singolA) perchè lo strumento è il forum, mentre su badoo "sei un maniaco". ecco la risata da dove nasce


----------



## Nobody (24 Marzo 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> ah questo sicuramente. la cosa che faceva ridere me e Nob è che il "singolo" infiocchetta la propria ricerca di figa (o cazzo, se singolA) perchè lo strumento è il forum, mentre su badoo "sei un maniaco". ecco la risata da dove nasce


esattamente


----------



## banshee (24 Marzo 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> :rotfl:


è una cosa che veramente non sopporto  ma pensi che sono cretina? che non ci arrivo?


----------



## Heathcliff (24 Marzo 2016)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> non sono certa di aver capito il ovvero.
> 
> ...


scusa non sapevo e non sospettavo neanche perché scrivi benissimo.  Comunque se ho capito tu abiti in un paese in cima ai monti per cui pensi di non poter interessare nessuno per motivi di lontananza.  Ha un senso ma credo che qua ci sia gente che ha l'auto. Vivi in Tibet?


----------



## Heathcliff (24 Marzo 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> Quoto molto, soprattutto l'ultima affermazione.
> Difatti ho scritto proprio che una tipologia di uomini che mi schianta a terra ogni desiderio è "il pescatore" che ti vorrebbe far credere di essere la più iper miticamente meravigliosa fata dell'universo, contemporaneamente ad altre 12/15.


Magari tutte amiche tra di loro. Geni della.seduzione.


----------



## banshee (24 Marzo 2016)

Heathcliff ha detto:


> Magari tutte amiche tra di loro. Geni della.seduzione.


eh lo fanno, lo fanno. magari raccontando pure la stessa favoletta atta al rimorchiaggio, perchè tanto ti credi che la mia amica non me l'ha già detto, no, vai sereno. :up:


----------



## Heathcliff (24 Marzo 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> eh lo fanno, lo fanno. magari raccontando pure la stessa favoletta atta al rimorchiaggio, perchè tanto ti credi che la mia amica non me l'ha già detto, no, vai sereno. :up:


AHAHAHAHAH ma davvero c'èstata gente così?


----------



## Nobody (24 Marzo 2016)

banshee;1681332[B ha detto:
			
		

> ]è una cosa che veramente non sopporto[/B]  ma pensi che sono cretina? che non ci arrivo?


credo bene! E' una cosa insopportabile, perchè insulta l'intelligenza.


----------



## banshee (24 Marzo 2016)

Heathcliff ha detto:


> AHAHAHAHAH ma davvero c'èstata gente così?


sì  e ti dirò di più, si piccavano pure se facevi loro intendere che avevi capito.


----------



## sienne (24 Marzo 2016)

Heathcliff ha detto:


> scusa non sapevo e non sospettavo neanche perché scrivi benissimo.  Comunque se ho capito tu abiti in un paese in cima ai monti per cui pensi di non poter interessare nessuno per motivi di lontananza.  Ha un senso ma credo che qua ci sia gente che ha l'auto. Vivi in Tibet?



Ciao

:rotfl:

No. Vivo su una catena montuosa del Jura, ma fa parte del canto Berna, Svizzera. In una regione bilinguale. 
Dovrei proprio piacere tanto ... comunque.  
È più probabile che mi sposti io, avendo l'abbonamento generale per tutta la Svizzera. 
Milano è una buona destinazione. Solo così. Perché ci vado di tanto in tanto. 


sienne


----------



## Heathcliff (24 Marzo 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> sì  e ti dirò di più, si piccavano pure se facevi loro intendere che avevi capito.


dopo tutta la fatica che avevano fatto. . AHAHAHAHAH non ci posso credere. . Cioè ti credo ma è  terribilmente ridicolo


----------



## banshee (24 Marzo 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> credo bene! E' una cosa insopportabile, perchè insulta l'intelligenza.


io direi che in media stat virtus. 

leggevo, tempo fa in altro 3d, che si faceva l'esempio di Tootsie, con Jessica Lange che prima asserisce di voler un uomo che le dica che la vuole scopare etc etc e poi quando lui non mascherato le dice le medesime cose gli tira il drink in faccia.:rotfl:
ovvio che se mi arrivi "ciao come ti chiami? senti io ho voglia di penetrare una vagina e tu casualmente hai una vagina, me la dai?" mi sembra un po' troppo crudo, ma trasformare la suddetta frase in "quanto mi piaci mamma mia sei unica, mai incontrata una come te, sei speciale, sei diversa dalle altre, mi hai stregata" e amenità varie mi risulta fastidioso assai. quasi più del "hai una vagina me la presti?"


----------



## Heathcliff (24 Marzo 2016)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> :rotfl:
> 
> ...


e allora?  Ce ne sarà di gente che vive nel raggio di un paio di ore di macchina.  Che sarà mai. Io ho fatto di peggio.


----------



## banshee (24 Marzo 2016)

Heathcliff ha detto:


> e allora?  Ce ne sarà di gente che vive nel raggio di un paio di ore di macchina.  Che sarà mai. Io ho fatto di peggio.


tipo? (curiosità il tuo nome è femmina)


----------



## Brunetta (24 Marzo 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> io direi che in media stat virtus.
> 
> leggevo, tempo fa in altro 3d, che si faceva l'esempio di Tootsie, con Jessica Lange che prima asserisce di voler un uomo che le dica che la vuole scopare etc etc e poi quando lui non mascherato le dice le medesime cose gli tira il drink in faccia.:rotfl:
> ovvio che se mi arrivi "ciao come ti chiami? senti io ho voglia di penetrare una vagina e tu casualmente hai una vagina, me la dai?" mi sembra un po' troppo crudo, ma trasformare la suddetta frase in "quanto mi piaci mamma mia sei unica, mai incontrata una come te, sei speciale, sei diversa dalle altre, mi hai stregata" e amenità varie mi risulta fastidioso assai. quasi più del "hai una vagina me la presti?"


Anche perché il primo non esclude che tu abbia anche un cervello, anche se non oggetto di interesse, mentre la seconda modalità presuppone che tu non ce l'abbia.


----------



## Heathcliff (24 Marzo 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> tipo? (curiosità il tuo nome è femmina)


Se una donna mi entra nei pensieri non ci sono molte cose che mi possono fermare. Ovviamente se la cosa è reciproca.
p.s. sono parecchio curioso anche io


----------



## Brunetta (24 Marzo 2016)

*Però*

Ho la sensazione che siamo andati un po' O.T. anche qui :rotfl:
Oppure no. Se si pensa che cercare di attirare pescatori a strascico non è una grande idea.


----------



## Nobody (24 Marzo 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> io direi che in media stat virtus.
> 
> leggevo, tempo fa in altro 3d, che si faceva l'esempio di Tootsie, con Jessica Lange che prima asserisce di voler un uomo che le dica che la vuole scopare etc etc e poi quando lui non mascherato le dice le medesime cose gli tira il drink in faccia.:rotfl:
> *ovvio che se mi arrivi "ciao come ti chiami? senti io ho voglia di penetrare una vagina e tu casualmente hai una vagina, me la dai?" mi sembra un po' troppo crudo, ma trasformare la suddetta frase in "quanto mi piaci mamma mia sei unica, mai incontrata una come te, sei speciale, sei diversa dalle altre, mi hai stregata" e amenità varie mi risulta fastidioso assai. quasi più del "hai una vagina me la presti?*"


Indubbiamente. La virtù massima secondo me è la sincerità, anche in questo campo. Alla fine, è sempre vincente. Ovviamente c'è modo e modo per dire la verità...


----------



## sienne (24 Marzo 2016)

Heathcliff ha detto:


> e allora?  Ce ne sarà di gente che vive nel raggio di un paio di ore di macchina.  Che sarà mai. Io ho fatto di peggio.



Ciao

ma io di base non cerco. Se vengo cercata è un'altro discorso e lì ... dovrei poi vedere. 
Il bello nel gioco è, che ci sono sempre delle incognite. Una bella partita a scacchi ... 

E cosa hai fatto di peggio, che percorrere chilometri per incontrare qualcuna che ti piace?


sienne


----------



## Buscopann (24 Marzo 2016)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Io sono contraria all'apertura di amore e sesso. In caso venisse aperto, vorrei fossero tolti tutti i post che vi ho scritto.





ologramma ha detto:


> non ne ho scritti molto ma approvo:up:





banshee ha detto:


> approvo in pieno.
> 
> sono contraria all'apertura di amore e sesso, e secondo me dovrebbe rimanere zona ad usco esclusivo degli utenti iscritti, a prescindere di  eventuale pubblicazione di "roba porno" (che voglio dire, tu generico se ti vuoi vedere o leggere roba porno sai quante ne trovi in rete? che devi venire su tradinet? :rotfl


Questa non l'ho capita 

Che cosa si può scrivere di così riservato in amore e sesso rispetto al confessionale???!!!

Buscopann


----------



## banshee (24 Marzo 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Anche perché il primo non esclude che tu abbia anche un cervello, anche se non oggetto di interesse, mentre la seconda modalità presuppone che tu non ce l'abbia.


esatto. io ho un cervello e anche altre qualità che a te giustamente possono non interessare in quanto alla ricerca di apparato riproduttivo femminile in comodato d'uso, e va benissimo così perchè io non pretendo che chiunque si interessi a me lo faccia in toto, come io allo stesso modo non mi interesso in toto ad ogni ragazzo che incontrato. 

la seconda modalità presuppone che tu mi debba "raggirare per ottenere" e mi fai lievemente rabbia, oltre che schifo. :mexican:


----------



## banshee (24 Marzo 2016)

Heathcliff ha detto:


> Se una donna mi entra nei pensieri non ci sono molte cose che mi possono fermare. Ovviamente se la cosa è reciproca.
> p.s. sono parecchio curioso anche io


quindi la distanza è una di queste, ad esempio.

non ti ferma la distanza, e cos'altro?


----------



## Brunetta (24 Marzo 2016)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Questa non l'ho capita
> 
> Che cosa si può scrivere di così riservato in amore e sesso rispetto al confessionale???!!!
> 
> Buscopann


Sinceramente io non capisco neanche la parte riservata se non una minima, il privé, fuori dai motori di ricerca. 

È talmente semplice iscriversi.
Credo che il timore nasca da ricerche casuali che possano portare qui.
E se si facesse una sezione Amore e sesso aperta e un'altra riservata?


----------



## spleen (24 Marzo 2016)

Non per essere insistente o rompere, io avevo puntualizzato delle richieste diverse alle quali solo Brunetta e Perplesso si sono espressi.


----------



## banshee (24 Marzo 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> Non per essere insistente o rompere, io avevo puntualizzato delle richieste diverse alle quali solo Brunetta e Perplesso si sono espressi.


la richiesta di mettere un sottotitolo ed ampliare il forum anche a tematiche concernenti la coppia (che poi è quello che accade) era già stata fatta da Buscopann credo, io sono molto d'accordo ma Perplesso non si era mostrato d'accordo credo di ricordare.


----------



## Buscopann (24 Marzo 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> Non per essere insistente o rompere, io avevo puntualizzato delle richieste diverse alle quali solo Brunetta e Perplesso si sono espressi.


Chi tace acconsente..hai il mio sostegno. La mia idea era un pò più  raffazzonata,  ma bene o male era il senso del cambiamento a cui auspicavo. Un Forum solo sul tradimento è un pò anacronistico a mio parere è troppo incasellato. Deve diventare un Forum sui problemi di coppia, sull'amore e sul sesso un pò in generale. 
Sono contrario al non rendere pubbliche tutte le sezioni a parte il privé. Non capisco cosa ci sia di così compromettente in amore e sesso. Siamo dei Nick che scrivono e hanno scritto anche nel Confessionale.

Buscopann


----------



## Fiammetta (24 Marzo 2016)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Chi tace acconsente..hai il mio sostegno. La mia idea era un pò più  raffazzonata,  ma bene o male era il senso del cambiamento a cui auspicavo. Un Forum solo sul tradimento è un pò anacronistico a mio parere è troppo incasellato. Deve diventare un Forum sui problemi di coppia, sull'amore e sul sesso un pò in generale.
> Sono contrario al non rendere pubbliche tutte le seziaoni a parte il privé. Non capisco cosa ci sia di così compromettente in amore e sesso. Siamo dei Nick che scrivono e hanno scritto anche nel Confessionale.
> 
> Buscopann


Magari qualcuno ha scritto cose più personali e non ha piacere possano essere rintracciate anche casualmente, si può mantenere quella parte decriptata e aprire una sezione vergine dove chi scrive sa sin da subito che è pubblica, questo per il rispetto di ognuno 
Un lavoretto per feath nel caso


----------



## spleen (24 Marzo 2016)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Chi tace acconsente..hai il mio sostegno. La mia idea era un pò più  raffazzonata,  ma bene o male era il senso del cambiamento a cui auspicavo. Un Forum solo sul tradimento è un pò anacronistico a mio parere è troppo incasellato. Deve diventare un Forum sui problemi di coppia, sull'amore e sul sesso un pò in generale.
> Sono contrario al non rendere pubbliche tutte le sezioni a parte il privé. Non capisco cosa ci sia di così compromettente in amore e sesso. Siamo dei Nick che scrivono e hanno scritto anche nel Confessionale.
> 
> Buscopann


Mi scuso per non aver letto tutti gli interventi, tra cui il tuo che scopro in sintonia con quanto ho espresso.
(Convergenza indipendente di idee )
Penso che il rendere pubbliche o meno le sezioni sia un dettaglio, importante, ma dettaglio rispetto alla necessità di "ampliare l'offerta" di cui sopra.
Da utente atipico devo dire che mi trovo comunque bene, solo mi sono sempre chiesto se questa piegatura di esclusività verso solo il tradimento non fosse controproducente.


----------



## Buscopann (24 Marzo 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Magari qualcuno ha scritto cose più personali e non ha piacere possano essere rintracciate anche casualmente, si può mantenere quella parte decriptata e aprire una sezione vergine dove chi scrive sa sin da subito che è pubblica, questo per il rispetto di ognuno
> Un lavoretto per feath nel caso


Sì metta il vecchio Amore e Sesso nel mausoleo allora. E se ne apra uno nuovo dove scrivere.

Buscopann


----------



## Nicka (24 Marzo 2016)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Questa non l'ho capita
> 
> Che cosa si può scrivere di così riservato in amore e sesso rispetto al confessionale???!!!
> 
> Buscopann


Se io scrivo come mi piace prenderlo in culo va bene che sono un nick tra tanti, ma magari mi darebbe noia che fosse letto da chiunque, anche dal di fuori...


----------



## sienne (24 Marzo 2016)

Ciao

la tematica "tradimento" è molto richiesta ... basta vedere quanto c'è sul veb su questo tema. 
Siti spuntano come funghi ... che trattano questa problematica. 


sienne


----------



## Buscopann (24 Marzo 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Se io scrivo come mi piace prenderlo in culo va bene che sono un nick tra tanti, ma magari mi darebbe noia che fosse letto da chiunque, anche dal di fuori...


Prenderlo nel culo può essere piacevole e salutare :rotfl::rotfl:

Ritengo (ma è solo una mia opinione) che sia peggio mettere in piazza che si tradisce sistematicamente il partner. Capisco però che nella nostra società faccia meno scandalo il tradimento rispetto al prendero nel culo 

Buscopann


----------



## Heathcliff (24 Marzo 2016)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> ma io di base non cerco. Se vengo cercata è un'altro discorso e lì ... dovrei poi vedere.
> Il bello nel gioco è, che ci sono sempre delle incognite. Una bella partita a scacchi ...
> ...


 Diverse cose... Non tutte bellissime. Soprattutto abbastanza rischiose. Mai commesso reati ripeto. Qui bisogna specificare perché è un attimo che la gente confonda il rischiare con l'essere pericoloso.


----------



## Nicka (24 Marzo 2016)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Prenderlo nel culo può essere piacevole e salutare :rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> Ritengo (ma è solo una mia opinione) che sia peggio mettere in piazza che si tradisce sistematicamente il partner. Capisco però che nella nostra società faccia meno scandalo il tradimento rispetto al prendero nel culo
> 
> Buscopann


Certo che è peggio...
Vero è che io Amore e sesso lo uso prevalentemente per cazzeggiare su cose appunto di sesso. 
Quindi potete fare quello che volete, nel caso prendo atto e limito i miei scritti.
Di cose mie personali ce ne sono ben poche, ne scriverò ancora meno.


----------



## sienne (24 Marzo 2016)

Heathcliff ha detto:


> Diverse cose... Non tutte bellissime. Soprattutto abbastanza rischiose. Mai commesso reati ripeto. Qui bisogna specificare perché è un attimo che la gente confonda il rischiare con l'essere pericoloso.



Ciao

quando non si vuole capire, non si capisce. Anche se basterebbe leggere attentamente le parole scelte. 
Per me, ed altri sicuramente anche, era chiaro che con "cattivo" non intendevi dei reati o che sei pericoloso. 


sienne


----------



## Nobody (24 Marzo 2016)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Prenderlo nel culo può essere piacevole e salutare :rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> Ritengo (ma è solo una mia opinione) che sia peggio mettere in piazza che si tradisce sistematicamente il partner. Capisco però che nella nostra società faccia meno scandalo il tradimento rispetto al prendero nel culo
> 
> Buscopann


Perchè salutare?


----------



## Nicka (24 Marzo 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> Perchè salutare?


Lo è lo è...


----------



## banshee (24 Marzo 2016)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Prenderlo nel culo può essere piacevole e salutare :rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> Ritengo (ma è solo una mia opinione) che sia peggio mettere in piazza che si tradisce sistematicamente il partner. Capisco però che nella nostra società faccia meno scandalo il tradimento rispetto al prendero nel culo
> 
> Buscopann


per quanto mi riguarda nel Confessionale raccontai una versione edulcorata della mia precedente relazione, l'esperienza dolorosa che mi ha condotta qui, mentre in Amore e sesso, proprio perchè privata, ho raccontato dei particolari che mi seccherebbe fossero facilmente leggibili senza nemmeno esser iscritti


----------



## Chiara Matraini (24 Marzo 2016)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Prenderlo nel culo può essere piacevole e salutare :rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> Ritengo (ma è solo una mia opinione) che sia peggio mettere in piazza che si tradisce sistematicamente il partner. Capisco però che nella nostra società faccia meno scandalo il tradimento rispetto al prendero nel culo
> 
> Buscopann


Temo che tu non abbia capito granché in questo caso.
Non si tratta di non offendere la sensibilità di utenti con "roba porno", ma di preservare uno spazio dove chi vuole possa aprire thread ed esprimersi riguardo tematiche che possono essere molto delicate e intime (basta guardare come a volte viene trattata qui l'espressione e la condivisione di una semplice fantasia).
Mi fa strano che non capiate questa cosa.


----------



## Nicka (24 Marzo 2016)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Temo che tu non abbia capito granché in questo caso.
> Non si tratta di non offendere la sensibilità di utenti con "roba porno", ma di preservare uno spazio dove chi vuole possa aprire thread ed esprimersi riguardo tematiche che possono essere molto delicate e intime (basta guardare come a volte viene trattata qui l'espressione e la condivisione di una semplice fantasia).
> Mi fa strano che non capiate questa cosa.


Che poi è una sezione privata nella stragrande maggioranza dei fora...
Mi stupisce che si pensi al porno.


----------



## Nobody (24 Marzo 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Lo è lo è...


Ok ti credo, ma perchè?


----------



## Chiara Matraini (24 Marzo 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Certo che è peggio...
> Vero è che io Amore e sesso lo uso prevalentemente per cazzeggiare su cose appunto di sesso.
> Quindi potete fare quello che volete, nel caso prendo atto e limito i miei scritti.
> Di cose mie personali ce ne sono ben poche, ne scriverò ancora meno.


Quoto


----------



## Chiara Matraini (24 Marzo 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> per quanto mi riguarda nel Confessionale raccontai una versione edulcorata della mia precedente relazione, l'esperienza dolorosa che mi ha condotta qui, mentre in Amore e sesso, proprio perchè privata, ho raccontato dei particolari che mi seccherebbe fossero facilmente leggibili senza nemmeno esser iscritti


Quoto anche qui


----------



## Nicka (24 Marzo 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> Ok ti credo, ma perchè?


Dovrei scendere in dettagli scabrosi...


----------



## sienne (24 Marzo 2016)

Ciao

ho nuovamente un nodo nella mente ... 

da una parte si propone di solleticare le parti basse con rendere accessibile a tutti la sezione amore e sesso. 
Dall'altra si discute che non è il luogo primario per rimorchiare ... una sottile connessione o esca la vedo. 

Fate come vi pare. 


sienne


----------



## Chiara Matraini (24 Marzo 2016)

Comunque io non ho capito perché non si può lasciare così come è


----------



## spleen (24 Marzo 2016)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Comunque io non ho capito perché non si può lasciare così come è


Perchè rimarrebbe nella "zona confort"

Sono d'accordo con tenere privete sezioni tradizionalmente private.
Io avevo chiesto un ampliamento, una nuova veste, nello specifico.


----------



## banshee (24 Marzo 2016)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Comunque io non ho capito perché non si può lasciare così come è


perché per vendere un prodotto il sesso (in teoria) funziona sempre  

anche se vi dirò, la tendenza degli ultimi due anni, 2014/2015, vede come più ricercate nei motori di ricerca le tragedie e/o i delitti oscuri più che il sesso. dovremmo cercare di stare al passo con i tempi.
perdonate l'OT, deformazione professionale


----------



## Nicka (24 Marzo 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> perché per vendere un prodotto il sesso (in teoria) funziona sempre
> 
> anche se vi dirò, la tendenza degli ultimi due anni, 2014/2015, vede come più ricercate nei motori di ricerca le tragedie e/o i delitti oscuri più che il sesso. dovremmo cercare di stare al passo con i tempi.
> perdonate l'OT, deformazione professionale


Facciamo la sezione "Quarto Grado"...


----------



## banshee (24 Marzo 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Facciamo la sezione "Quarto Grado"...


beh l'ispettore un po' pazzoide ce l'abbiamo pure, volendo...

è pallaspenta, sennò chi lo sente poi :rotfl:


----------



## Nicka (24 Marzo 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> Perchè rimarrebbe nella "zona confort"
> 
> Sono d'accordo con tenere privete sezioni tradizionalmente private.
> Io avevo chiesto un ampliamento, una nuova veste, nello specifico.


Sul renderlo meno "tematico" sono d'accordo... Troppe sezioni però diventano dispersive.
Io leverei la sezione cucina, che per tutti i lucchetti già in prima pagina mi fa passare la fame.


----------



## Nicka (24 Marzo 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> beh l'ispettore un po' pazzoide ce l'abbiamo pure, volendo...
> 
> è pallaspenta, sennò chi lo sente poi :rotfl:


Io faccio la criminologa da strapazzo...


----------



## perplesso (24 Marzo 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> Perchè rimarrebbe nella "zona confort"
> 
> Sono d'accordo con tenere privete sezioni tradizionalmente private.
> Io avevo chiesto un ampliamento, una nuova veste, nello specifico.


diciamo che sarebbe d'aiuto qualche discussione di prova, per verificare il riscontro anche dei soli lettori.

oltre che per individuare il taglio adatto da dare all'ampliamento.   fatto salvo che il nome del forum deve rimanere tradimento.net per ragioni varie, prima tra tutte quella di non lasciare scoperto il dominio.

su tutto il resto, si sta ragionando assieme per individuare un modo di ampliare il forum che incontri il maggior gradimento possibile.


sul sottotitolo, si può fare.   magari preferirei una cosa non troppo estesa, come lunghezza.


----------



## Heathcliff (24 Marzo 2016)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Sì metta il vecchio Amore e Sesso nel mausoleo allora. E se ne apra uno nuovo dove scrivere.
> 
> Buscopann


ti vedo molto sul pezzo in questa cosa dell'angolo pruriginoso


----------



## Nobody (24 Marzo 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Dovrei scendere in dettagli scabrosi...


vabbè mi tengo la curiosità :singleeye:


----------



## Nicka (24 Marzo 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> vabbè mi tengo la curiosità :singleeye:


Apre...la mente 
Distende...i muscoli
Dilata...le percezioni sul mondo
Rallegra...il partner
Spiana...la strada della vita 
Rende apprezzabile...il pagamento del canone RAI (pagarlo solo per RAI 1 è follia, anche RAI 2 merita )


----------



## spleen (24 Marzo 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> diciamo *che sarebbe d'aiuto qualche discussione di prova, per verificare il riscontro anche dei soli lettori.*
> 
> oltre che per individuare il taglio adatto da dare all'ampliamento.   fatto salvo che il nome del forum deve rimanere tradimento.net per ragioni varie, prima tra tutte quella di non lasciare scoperto il dominio.
> 
> ...


Da inserire in che sezione, ora come ora?


----------



## Buscopann (24 Marzo 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> per quanto mi riguarda nel Confessionale raccontai una versione edulcorata della mia precedente relazione, l'esperienza dolorosa che mi ha condotta qui, mentre in Amore e sesso, proprio perchè privata, ho raccontato dei particolari che mi seccherebbe fossero facilmente leggibili senza nemmeno esser iscritti





Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Temo che tu non abbia capito granché in questo caso.
> Non si tratta di non offendere la sensibilità di utenti con "roba porno", ma di preservare uno spazio dove chi vuole possa aprire thread ed esprimersi riguardo tematiche che possono essere molto delicate e intime (basta guardare come a volte viene trattata qui l'espressione e la condivisione di una semplice fantasia).
> Mi fa strano che non capiate questa cosa.


Premesso che il porno con questo discorso non c'entra proprio un fico secco...

Per i particolari che si voglia restino privati c'è appunto il privé.
L'errore è  stato proprio non rendere pubblica la sezione Amore e Sesso..perchè qualcuno l'ha usato, da come leggo, come un privé.  

Buscopann


----------



## Buscopann (24 Marzo 2016)

Heathcliff ha detto:


> ti vedo molto sul pezzo in questa cosa dell'angolo pruriginoso


Non avendo molti altarini..mi consolo con le pippe..di cui sono campione europeo indoor 

Buscopann


----------



## Nicka (24 Marzo 2016)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Premesso che il porno con questo discorso non c'entra proprio un fico secco...
> 
> Per i particolari che si voglia restino privati c'è appunto il privé.
> L'errore è  stato proprio non rendere pubblica la sezione Amore e Sesso..perchè qualcuno l'ha usato, da come leggo, come un privé.
> ...


Il privè l'ho sempre visto dove luogo dove scrivere in maniera più approfondita le proprie vicende personali, che nulla hanno a che vedere col sesso e le sue svariate forme.
Se io voglio parlare di kamasutra non vado in privè, vado su amore e sesso.
Ciò non toglie che mi piacerebbe un minimo di privacy.


----------



## danny (24 Marzo 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Il privè l'ho sempre visto dove luogo dove scrivere in maniera più approfondita le proprie vicende personali, che nulla hanno a che vedere col sesso e le sue svariate forme.
> Se io voglio parlare di kamasutra non vado in privè, vado su amore e sesso.
> Ciò non toglie che *mi piacerebbe un minimo di privacy*.


Giusto.
Anzi... forse è proprio la limitatezza della privacy che impedisce a molti di scrivere in Confessionale e nelle sezioni aperte...
Leggere non compromette nessuno.


----------



## banshee (24 Marzo 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Giusto.
> Anzi... forse è proprio la limitatezza della privacy che impedisce a molti di scrivere in Confessionale e nelle sezioni aperte...
> Leggere non compromette nessuno.


concordo :up:


----------



## danny (24 Marzo 2016)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Temo che tu non abbia capito granché in questo caso.
> Non si tratta di non offendere la sensibilità di utenti con "roba porno", ma di preservare uno spazio dove chi vuole possa aprire thread ed esprimersi riguardo tematiche che possono essere molto delicate e intime (basta guardare come a volte viene trattata qui l'espressione e la condivisione di una semplice fantasia).
> Mi fa strano che non capiate questa cosa.


Quoto.


----------



## perplesso (24 Marzo 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> Da inserire in che sezione, ora come ora?


userei il forum Libero, per il momento.   vediamo come va, tanto a spostare, accorpare,etc....ci metto poco.


----------



## Buscopann (24 Marzo 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Il privè l'ho sempre visto dove luogo dove scrivere in maniera più approfondita le proprie vicende personali, che nulla hanno a che vedere col sesso e le sue svariate forme.
> Se io voglio parlare di kamasutra non vado in privè, vado su amore e sesso.
> Ciò non toglie che mi piacerebbe un minimo di privacy.


Se vuoi scrivere di kamasutra con privacy..o usi il privé o non usi un Forum secondo me. A meno che non si voglia rendere il Forum una sorta di circolo esclusivo.
Se Amore e Sesso fosse stata pubblica fin dall'inizio..tuttI quelli che avrebbero voluto un pò di privacy avrebbero scritto di sesso anche nel privé. E si sarebbe lasciata pubblica una sezione che, come già scritto,  aiuta a vendere un prodotto.
Continuo cmq a non capire questo bisogno di protezione quando qualsiasi perfetto sconosciuto può registrarsi e leggere anche chi sono gli utenti a cui piace prenderlo nel culo.

Buscopann


----------



## Nobody (24 Marzo 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Apre...la mente
> Distende...i muscoli
> Dilata...le percezioni sul mondo
> Rallegra...il partner
> ...


esimia, le sue auliche spiegazioni sono chiare... :rotfl:


----------



## Buscopann (24 Marzo 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> esimia, le sue auliche spiegazioni sono chiare... :rotfl:


Ora Nobody. .ci diventa passivo :rotfl:

Buscopann


----------



## Nobody (24 Marzo 2016)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Ora Nobody. .ci diventa passivo :rotfl:
> 
> Buscopann


detto da uno che ha il nick di una supposta è un tantino azzardato :carneval:


----------



## Minerva (24 Marzo 2016)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Se vuoi scrivere di kamasutra con privacy..o usi il privé o non usi un Forum secondo me. A meno che non si voglia rendere il Forum una sorta di circolo esclusivo.
> Se Amore e Sesso fosse stata pubblica fin dall'inizio..tuttI quelli che avrebbero voluto un pò di privacy avrebbero scritto di sesso anche nel privé. E si sarebbe lasciata pubblica una sezione che, come già scritto,  aiuta a vendere un prodotto.
> Continuo cmq a non capire questo bisogno di protezione quando qualsiasi perfetto sconosciuto può registrarsi e leggere anche chi sono gli utenti a cui piace prenderlo nel culo.
> 
> Buscopann


in effetti anche io non comprendo


----------



## Buscopann (24 Marzo 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> detto da uno che ha il nick di una supposta è un tantino azzardato :carneval:


No dai..c'è anche il Buscopan in supposte?! 

È proprio vero..non si conosce mai fino in fondo sé stessi 

Buscopann


----------



## oro.blu (24 Marzo 2016)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Vero..però anche questo fa parte del non prendersi troppo sul serio.
> Quando si parla al bar, si comincia dalle Guerre Puniche e dopo venti minuti si sta disquisendo sulle tette di Belen.
> Il Forum è come un bar alla fine. Ridurre i Thread a OdG di una Riunione Aziendale renderebbe questo luogo peggiore di un ufficio, almeno per i frequentatori abituali.
> 
> Buscopann


Sai il problema è che si rischia di tagliare fuori il nuovo utente che se è venuto qui è già abbastanza confuso per conto suo.


----------



## oro.blu (24 Marzo 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> A prenscindere dal bar, esempio che mi fu sempre caro...
> Basta semplicemente pensare di parlare con un amico.
> Ok, si esce...si inizia a parlare del tempo. Pensare di passare 2/3 ore a parlare solo di quello è da infiocinata di maroni.



Ok il discorso tra amici vale quando c'è un minimo di conoscenza se uno è da poco arrivato non ne capisce niente e soprattutto si sente escluso


----------



## oro.blu (24 Marzo 2016)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Io sono contraria all'apertura di amore e sesso. In caso venisse aperto, vorrei fossero tolti tutti i post che vi ho scritto.


Anche per me uguale...Grazie


----------



## Nobody (24 Marzo 2016)

Buscopann ha detto:


> No dai..c'è anche il Buscopan in supposte?!
> 
> È proprio vero..non si conosce mai fino in fondo sé stessi
> 
> Buscopann


eh si...  :up:


----------



## banshee (24 Marzo 2016)

oro.blu ha detto:


> Ok il discorso tra amici vale quando c'è un minimo di conoscenza se uno è da poco arrivato non ne capisce niente e soprattutto si sente escluso


oro ma io ti ho sempre letta cazzeggiare e andare OT, con Ryoga e co e anche con noi nelle stupidaggini sulle finte famiglie etc... non avevo mai notato un tuo fastidio


----------



## Nobody (24 Marzo 2016)

oro.blu ha detto:


> Ok il discorso tra amici vale quando c'è un minimo di conoscenza se uno è da poco arrivato non ne capisce niente e soprattutto si sente escluso


All'inizio è così ovunque... ci vuole un po' di tempo per diventare nonni, e alla fine capostecca  anzi, qui alle spine non gli facciamo rifare le brande


----------



## Nicka (24 Marzo 2016)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Se vuoi scrivere di kamasutra con privacy..o usi il privé o non usi un Forum secondo me. A meno che non si voglia rendere il Forum una sorta di circolo esclusivo.
> Se Amore e Sesso fosse stata pubblica fin dall'inizio..tuttI quelli che avrebbero voluto un pò di privacy avrebbero scritto di sesso anche nel privé. E si sarebbe lasciata pubblica una sezione che, come già scritto,  aiuta a vendere un prodotto.
> Continuo cmq a non capire questo bisogno di protezione quando qualsiasi perfetto sconosciuto può registrarsi e leggere anche chi sono gli utenti a cui piace prenderlo nel culo.
> 
> Buscopann


Ripeto, fate quello che volete, io mi adatto di conseguenza.


----------



## Nicka (24 Marzo 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> oro ma io ti ho sempre letta cazzeggiare e andare OT, con Ryoga e co e anche con noi nelle stupidaggini sulle finte famiglie etc... non avevo mai notato un tuo fastidio


Ma infatti... Boh...


----------



## banshee (24 Marzo 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ma infatti... Boh...


anzi, per essere nuova mi è sembrata da subito molto IT negli OT e nelle risate e nel cazzeggio...

non si finisce mai di stupirsi in questo forum


----------



## Nicka (24 Marzo 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> esimia, le sue auliche spiegazioni sono chiare... :rotfl:


A disposizione per ogni eventuale ed ulteriore chiarimento porgo cordiali saluti...


----------



## brenin (24 Marzo 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Sul renderlo meno "tematico" sono d'accordo... Troppe sezioni però diventano dispersive.
> Io leverei la sezione cucina, che per tutti i lucchetti già in prima pagina mi fa passare la fame.


Si potrebbe aggiungere una sezione per esperienze di viaggio/vacanze ad esempio, mete consigliate.... sarebbe interessante a mio avviso ( includendo "dritte" su ristorantini o trattorie ad esempio ), altro che TripAdvisor....


----------



## banshee (24 Marzo 2016)

brenin ha detto:


> Si potrebbe aggiungere una sezione per esperienze di viaggio/vacanze ad esempio, mete consigliate.... sarebbe interessante a mio avviso ( includendo "dritte" su ristorantini o trattorie ad esempio ), altro che TripAdvisor....


ah io su questo ti quoto  ma porto acqua al mio mulino 

OT questa estate probabilmente torniamo in Asia  fine OT


----------



## brenin (24 Marzo 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Apre...la mente
> Distende...i muscoli
> Dilata...le percezioni sul mondo
> Rallegra...il partner
> ...


la Rai arriva anche fino a Rai5, non pone limiti alla fantasia.....


----------



## sienne (24 Marzo 2016)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Se vuoi scrivere di kamasutra con privacy..o usi il privé o non usi un Forum secondo me. A meno che non si voglia rendere il Forum una sorta di circolo esclusivo.
> Se Amore e Sesso fosse stata pubblica fin dall'inizio..tuttI quelli che avrebbero voluto un pò di privacy avrebbero scritto di sesso anche nel privé. E si sarebbe lasciata pubblica una sezione che, come già scritto,  aiuta a vendere un prodotto.
> Continuo cmq a non capire questo bisogno di protezione quando qualsiasi perfetto sconosciuto può registrarsi e leggere anche chi sono gli utenti a cui piace prenderlo nel culo.
> 
> Buscopann



Ciao

secondo questo ragionamento, si potrebbe lasciar perdere anche la registrazione. 
Che non è un vero vincolo, in effetti. Visto che molti sono iscritti, ma non scrivono ... 


sienne


----------



## brenin (24 Marzo 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> ah io su questo ti quoto  ma porto acqua al mio mulino
> 
> OT questa estate probabilmente torniamo in Asia  fine OT


OT Sud est asiatico ? fine OT

Tra l'altro mi sembra che di esperienze di viaggio tu possa raccontare molto.....


----------



## banshee (24 Marzo 2016)

brenin ha detto:


> OT Sud est asiatico ? fine OT


oh yes  ancora niente Giappone, ce lo stiamo tenendo come ipotesi ipotetica honey moon


----------



## Heathcliff (24 Marzo 2016)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Se vuoi scrivere di kamasutra con privacy..o usi il privé o non usi un Forum secondo me. A meno che non si voglia rendere il Forum una sorta di circolo esclusivo.
> Se Amore e Sesso fosse stata pubblica fin dall'inizio..tuttI quelli che avrebbero voluto un pò di privacy avrebbero scritto di sesso anche nel privé. E si sarebbe lasciata pubblica una sezione che, come già scritto,  aiuta a vendere un prodotto.
> Continuo cmq a non capire questo bisogno di protezione quando qualsiasi perfetto sconosciuto può registrarsi e leggere anche chi sono gli utenti a cui piace prenderlo nel culo.
> 
> Buscopann


Non credo sia tanto il fatto che chiunque può registrarsi ma quanto che se uno parla di problemi o esperienze personali non ha piacere che saltino fuori usando un motore di ricerca. Qui credo ci sia più di una persona che non vuole essere riconoscibile.  Credo.


----------



## banshee (24 Marzo 2016)

Heathcliff ha detto:


> Non credo sia tanto il fatto che chiunque può registrarsi ma quanto che se uno parla di problemi o esperienze personali non ha piacere che saltino fuori usando un motore di ricerca. Qui credo ci sia più di una persona che non vuole essere riconoscibile.  Credo.


hai svicolato la mia domanda di prima.. oltre alla distanza che altro c'è che non ti ferma quando una donna ti entra in testa?


----------



## Heathcliff (24 Marzo 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> hai svicolato la mia domanda di prima.. oltre alla distanza che altro c'è che non ti ferma quando una donna ti entra in testa?


Un altro uomo, precedentemente acquisito.
differenze di vario genere.
difficoltà di varia natura tipo avere poche occasioni di vedersi e per poco tempo.
e ovviamente le richieste sessuali


----------



## banshee (24 Marzo 2016)

Heathcliff ha detto:


> Un altro uomo, precedentemente acquisito.
> differenze di vario genere.
> difficoltà di varia natura tipo avere poche occasioni di vedersi e per poco tempo.
> e ovviamente le richieste sessuali


non temi la competizione Heath? posso chiamarti Heath che Heathcliff è lungo assai?


----------



## Heathcliff (24 Marzo 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> non temi la competizione Heath? posso chiamarti Heath che Heathcliff è lungo assai?


Tu puoi chiamarmi come vuoi ma soprattutto quando vuoi


----------



## Heathcliff (24 Marzo 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> non temi la competizione Heath? posso chiamarti Heath che Heathcliff è lungo assai?


Risposta seria: no. Ma non perché sono il re degli amanti.  Semplicemente quando c'è coinvolgimento il resto del mondo non esiste.


----------



## banshee (24 Marzo 2016)

Heathcliff ha detto:


> Tu puoi chiamarmi come vuoi ma soprattutto quando vuoi


ti ringrazio... stai cercando di confondermi così da svicolare alle domande? :rotfl:


----------



## banshee (24 Marzo 2016)

Heathcliff ha detto:


> Risposta seria: no. Ma non perché sono il re degli amanti.  Semplicemente quando c'è coinvolgimento il resto del mondo non esiste.


sono d'accordo, ottima risposta.


----------



## Buscopann (24 Marzo 2016)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> secondo questo ragionamento, si potrebbe lasciar perdere anche la registrazione.
> Che non è un vero vincolo, in effetti. Visto che molti sono iscritti, ma non scrivono ...
> ...


La registrazione è  fondamentale invece. Per arginare il fenomeno dei cloni.

Buscopann


----------



## ologramma (24 Marzo 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> esatto. io ho un cervello e anche altre qualità che a te giustamente possono non interessare in quanto alla ricerca di* apparato riproduttivo femminile in comodato d'uso*, e va benissimo così perchè io non pretendo che chiunque si interessi a me lo faccia in toto, come io allo stesso modo non mi interesso in toto ad ogni ragazzo che incontrato.
> 
> la seconda modalità presuppone che tu mi debba "raggirare per ottenere" e mi fai lievemente rabbia, oltre che schifo. :mexican:


sai quello che ho evidenziato mi piace molto mi fa ricordare il contratto che ho stipulato nel dare casa a mio figlio , ma detto del tuo apparato mi piace e mi fa morire , sei grande:sonar:


----------



## banshee (24 Marzo 2016)

ologramma ha detto:


> sai quello che ho evidenziato mi piace molto mi fa ricordare il contratto che ho stipulato nel dare casa a mio figlio , ma detto del tuo apparato mi piace e mi fa morire , sei grande:sonar:


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: grazie


----------



## Minerva (24 Marzo 2016)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Temo che tu non abbia capito granché in questo caso.
> Non si tratta di non offendere la sensibilità di utenti con "roba porno", ma di preservare uno spazio dove chi vuole possa aprire thread ed esprimersi riguardo tematiche che possono essere molto delicate e intime (basta guardare come a volte viene trattata qui l'espressione e la condivisione di una semplice fantasia).
> Mi fa strano che non capiate questa cosa.


il confessionale contiene intimità maggiori, secondo me.


----------



## Minerva (24 Marzo 2016)

non mi ricordo, mailea e busco: ma prima la sezione sesso etc era aperta a tutti ed è stata chiusa dopo?


----------



## Spot (24 Marzo 2016)

Buscopann ha detto:


> ...o il forum è un po' immobile rispetto a qualche mese fa?
> 
> Cioè...non che qualche mese fa fosse il massimo (più che altro si litigava). Ma si scrive pochino eh?
> 
> Buscopann


Colgo l'occasione 
Che fate? Come state? 
Non si scanna più nessuno?
Non riesco nemmeno a seguire quel poco di 3d attivi. Ma entro spesso, non leggo e soprattutto vi penso con affetto. Giuro. Soprattutto le forumiste - che diciamolo, sarà per questioni di numero, ma qui sono decisamente più toste e colorate (oltre che risaputamente gnocche) dei forumisti -.
Baci&abbracci da una Puglia piovosa e poco primaverile.


----------



## spleen (24 Marzo 2016)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Colgo l'occasione
> Che fate? Come state?
> Non si scanna più nessuno?
> Non riesco nemmeno a seguire quel poco di 3d attivi. Ma entro spesso, non leggo e soprattutto vi penso con affetto. Giuro. Soprattutto le forumiste - che diciamolo, sarà per questioni di numero, ma qui sono decisamente più toste e colorate (oltre che risaputamente gnocche) dei forumisti -.
> Baci&abbracci da una Puglia piovosa e poco primaverile.


Ciao spotty, do stai? Che fai? Ndo vai?


----------



## Spot (24 Marzo 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> Ciao spotty, do stai? Che fai? Ndo vai?


Ciao caro spleen, bell'avatar 
Al momento sono a casa.  E faccio e vado. Sul dove cerco di concentrarmi poco - sto imparando - che se no si perdono di vista cose fondamentali dell'andare.. fiori, sassi, cacche di animali, prati verdi eccetera.


----------



## Fiammetta (24 Marzo 2016)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Colgo l'occasione
> Che fate? Come state?
> Non si scanna più nessuno?
> Non riesco nemmeno a seguire quel poco di 3d attivi. Ma entro spesso, non leggo e soprattutto vi penso con affetto. Giuro. Soprattutto le forumiste - che diciamolo, sarà per questioni di numero, ma qui sono decisamente più toste e colorate (oltre che risaputamente gnocche) dei forumisti -.
> Baci&abbracci da una Puglia piovosa e poco primaverile.


Tesoro !!!! io adoro la tua Puglia, soprattutto la parte salentina


----------



## Spot (24 Marzo 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Tesoro !!!! io adoro la tua Puglia, soprattutto la parte salentina


Io non sono salentina, ma nel caso sei ovviamente sempre la benvenuta qualora tu ne abbia voglia 
Conosco un bel po' di posti poco turisticizzati niente male


----------



## Nicka (24 Marzo 2016)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Io non sono salentina, ma nel caso sei ovviamente sempre la benvenuta qualora tu ne abbia voglia
> Conosco un bel po' di posti poco turisticizzati niente male


Sta a vedere che sei di zone mie...


----------



## spleen (24 Marzo 2016)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Ciao caro spleen, bell'avatar
> Al momento sono a casa.  E faccio e vado. Sul dove cerco di concentrarmi poco - sto imparando - che se no si perdono di vista cose fondamentali dell'andare.. fiori, sassi, cacche di animali, prati verdi eccetera.


Bello anche il tuo di avatar. Ma sei tu? Bella la Puglia.
E non dimenticare il vento........


----------



## Buscopann (24 Marzo 2016)

Minerva ha detto:


> non mi ricordo, mailea e busco: ma prima la sezione sesso etc era aperta a tutti ed è stata chiusa dopo?


Esatto. 

Buscopann


----------



## Buscopann (24 Marzo 2016)

Minerva ha detto:


> il confessionale contiene intimità maggiori, secondo me.


Anche secondo me. Ma evidentemente non per tutti è così 

Buscopann


----------



## banshee (24 Marzo 2016)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Colgo l'occasione
> Che fate? Come state?
> Non si scanna più nessuno?
> Non riesco nemmeno a seguire quel poco di 3d attivi. Ma entro spesso, non leggo e soprattutto vi penso con affetto. Giuro. Soprattutto le forumiste - che diciamolo, sarà per questioni di numero, ma qui sono decisamente più toste e colorate (oltre che risaputamente gnocche) dei forumisti -.
> Baci&abbracci da una Puglia piovosa e poco primaverile.


Bella lei :inlove:
Un rustico e un pasticciotto alla mia salute, se ti capita!


----------



## Brunetta (24 Marzo 2016)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Colgo l'occasione
> Che fate? Come state?
> Non si scanna più nessuno?
> Non riesco nemmeno a seguire quel poco di 3d attivi. Ma entro spesso, non leggo e soprattutto vi penso con affetto. Giuro. Soprattutto le forumiste - che diciamolo, sarà per questioni di numero, ma qui sono decisamente più toste e colorate (oltre che risaputamente gnocche) dei forumisti -.
> Baci&abbracci da una Puglia piovosa e poco primaverile.



Bella figlia non abbandonarci!


----------



## oro.blu (25 Marzo 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> oro ma io ti ho sempre letta cazzeggiare e andare OT, con Ryoga e co e anche con noi nelle stupidaggini sulle finte famiglie etc... non avevo mai notato un tuo fastidio


No, non fraintendermi. Intendevo dire quando si sta su un 3d "serio" dove c'è qualcuno che chiede consigli e si parte OT e non si finisce più. è capitato anche nel mio iniziale, diciamo che è vero che la discussione era forse giunta ad un punto morto o forse no, ma quando ho visto che la mia presenza nel mio 3d non aveva più senso, l'ho chiuso. 
Poi qualche battuta ci sta. e sono d'accordo che per qualche riga si divaghi dall'argomento principale.
Io poi riesco abbastanza bene a sdoppiare la mia parte cazzara da quella seria. Tante volte riesco a ridere anche di me stessa. Ma ci sono persone più sensibili o anche solo più permalose. 
Qualcuno una volta mi disse in mp, stai serena con i traditori ci vanno pesante.... 
Invece mi avete sempre trattato tutti anche troppo bene. Grazie a tutti :inlove::abbraccio:


----------



## oro.blu (25 Marzo 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ripeto, fate quello che volete, io mi adatto di conseguenza.





Nicka ha detto:


> Ma infatti... Boh...



già risposto sopra... portate pazienza. La mia qualità dell'esposizione fa acqua da ogni parte


----------



## sienne (25 Marzo 2016)

Ciao

sugli OT ... 

Ma non bisogna scattare da un estremo all'altro e una regolazione non ci può essere. Basterebbe un po' di buon senso. A volte il tema prende ramificazioni non previste, a volte il tema non prosegue e si passa ad altro, a volte una battuta porta a cazzeggiare ecc. ecc. ecc. Tutto ci sta, come tutto può non starci. Se uno chiede, soprattutto il "padrone" del thread, di cessare e rientrare in tema, dove sta il problema? 


sienne


----------



## banshee (25 Marzo 2016)

oro.blu ha detto:


> No, non fraintendermi. Intendevo dire quando si sta su un 3d "serio" dove c'è qualcuno che chiede consigli e si parte OT e non si finisce più. è capitato anche nel mio iniziale, diciamo che è vero che la discussione era forse giunta ad un punto morto o forse no, ma quando ho visto che la mia presenza nel mio 3d non aveva più senso, l'ho chiuso.
> Poi qualche battuta ci sta. e sono d'accordo che per qualche riga si divaghi dall'argomento principale.
> Io poi riesco abbastanza bene a sdoppiare la mia parte cazzara da quella seria. Tante volte riesco a ridere anche di me stessa. Ma ci sono persone più sensibili o anche solo più permalose.
> Qualcuno una volta mi disse in mp, stai serena con i traditori ci vanno pesante....
> Invece mi avete sempre trattato tutti anche troppo bene. Grazie a tutti :inlove::abbraccio:


Tu sei sempre stata carina, educata, a modo e soprattutto ironica ed autoironica (qualità che io apprezzo molto) quindi è normale l'accoglienza buona  
Ti capisco anche io sdoppio molto bene la mia parte seria e la parte "scema" , e non sono per nulla permalosa.
Spero tu stia meglio  ti leggo anche se non commento..


----------



## oro.blu (25 Marzo 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> Tu sei sempre stata carina, educata, a modo e soprattutto ironica ed autoironica (qualità che io apprezzo molto) quindi è normale l'accoglienza buona
> Ti capisco anche io sdoppio molto bene la mia parte seria e la parte "scema" , e non sono per nulla permalosa.
> Spero tu stia meglio  ti leggo anche se non commento..


Grazie. Sono veramente senza parole. Non credevo di apparire così.


----------



## banshee (25 Marzo 2016)

oro.blu ha detto:


> Grazie. Sono veramente senza parole. Non credevo di apparire così.


A me si


----------



## Nicka (25 Marzo 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> A me si


Anche a me.


----------



## banshee (26 Marzo 2016)

Comunque parlando di ciò che "tira" nel forum, il maggior numero di visualizzazioni in poco tempo l'hanno avuti in questa settimana un 3d in cui s è litigato e uno fresco fresco ma già schizzato alto in cui si parla di sesso e fantasie sessuali.


----------



## oscuro (26 Marzo 2016)

*Si*



banshee ha detto:


> Comunque parlando di ciò che "tira" nel forum, il maggior numero di visualizzazioni in poco tempo l'hanno avuti in questa settimana un 3d in cui s è litigato e uno fresco fresco ma già schizzato alto in cui si parla di sesso e fantasie sessuali.



Alla faccia di quelli che andando via da qui pensavano che sto posto sarebbe morto da li a breve...:rotfl:


----------



## Nicka (26 Marzo 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> Comunque parlando di ciò che "tira" nel forum, il maggior numero di visualizzazioni in poco tempo l'hanno avuti in questa settimana un 3d in cui s è litigato e uno fresco fresco ma già schizzato alto in cui si parla di sesso e fantasie sessuali.


Mi sembra ovvio che sia schizzato... 
Per una volta il thread è stato anche non volgare e senza troppi OT.
Segno che l'argomento è semplicemente interessante.


----------



## spleen (26 Marzo 2016)

Secondo me ci vuole quello e quell'altro.
Cioè la formula vincente dovrebbe essere riuscire a creare vari 3d dove si possa parlare un po' di tutto, cose seriose e altri con cose anche divertenti.
Differenziare l'offerta insomma.
Non serve inseguire l'audience ad ogni costo insomma.


----------



## Ecate (27 Marzo 2016)

oro.blu ha detto:


> Grazie. Sono veramente senza parole. Non credevo di apparire così.


Anche a me


----------



## banshee (27 Marzo 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> Secondo me ci vuole quello e quell'altro.
> Cioè la formula vincente dovrebbe essere riuscire a creare vari 3d dove si possa parlare un po' di tutto, cose seriose e altri con cose anche divertenti.
> Differenziare l'offerta insomma.
> Non serve inseguire l'audience ad ogni costo insomma.


No il mio discorso non era "inseguire" l'audience, bensì come tante volte ci si lamenta dei troppi litigi e poi appena si accende una discussione il 3d vola da 500 a 5000 visualizzazioni in un giorno


----------



## Nicka (27 Marzo 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> No il mio discorso non era "inseguire" l'audience, bensì come tante volte ci si lamenta dei troppi litigi e poi appena si accende una discussione il 3d vola da 500 a 5000 visualizzazioni in un giorno


Il "Grande Fratello" insegna.
Falli parlare normale e non se li incula nessuno.
Falli litigare e scomodano pure la Gialappa's per commentare in diretta gli insulti, le bestemmie, i pugni in faccia.
Falli scopare e tutti ti sapranno dire i nei sul culo della biondina di turno.
Insomma, un classico. Vuoi ascolti?! Sangue e sesso.


----------



## banshee (27 Marzo 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Il "Grande Fratello" insegna.
> Falli parlare normale e non se li incula nessuno.
> Falli litigare e scomodano pure la Gialappa's per commentare in diretta gli insulti, le bestemmie, i pugni in faccia.
> Falli scopare e tutti ti sapranno dire i nei sul culo della biondina di turno.
> Insomma, un classico. Vuoi ascolti?! Sangue e sesso.


Eh già. 
Qua è uguale "che palle i litigi uffi, ma che noia/che tedio/ ma andate a parlare in mp" ..
Il mio 3d sullo smosciamento degli ormoni aveva 500 visualizzazioni, è partita una discussione = 5000 :rotfl: :rotfl: però oh mi raccomando i litigi non interessano a nessuno!!! :up:


----------



## Nicka (27 Marzo 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> Eh già.
> Qua è uguale "che palle i litigi uffi, ma che noia/che tedio/ ma andate a parlare in mp" ..
> Il mio 3d sullo smosciamento degli ormoni aveva 500 visualizzazioni, è partita una discussione = 5000 :rotfl: :rotfl: però oh mi raccomando i litigi non interessano a nessuno!!! :up:


Gli ormoni erano mosci, poi si sono svegliati...funziona così!


----------



## Buscopann (27 Marzo 2016)

Bon...ora che son riuscito a rianimare il Forum..posso pure tornare nell'ombra?! :carneval:

Buscopann 

Ps..sono un tipo umile..non si era capito?! :rotfl::rotfl:

Buscopann


----------



## Brunetta (27 Marzo 2016)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Bon...ora che son riuscito a rianimare il Forum..posso pure tornare nell'ombra?! :carneval:
> 
> Buscopann
> 
> ...


Non ti azzardare!


----------



## sienne (28 Marzo 2016)

Ciao

il forum si riprenderà. Ci vuole solo del tempo ... 

Per il resto, non cambierei un gran che ... 

Per il sottotitolo, forse qualcosa del tipo ... amore e triangoli ... 


sienne


----------



## Spot (28 Marzo 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Sta a vedere che sei di zone mie...


Tra te e ban ho già fatto il pieno delle cose in comune 


spleen ha detto:


> Bello anche il tuo di avatar. Ma sei tu? Bella la Puglia.
> E non dimenticare il vento........


Assolutamente si che sono io. Su google mi rubano le foto.
Fondamentale il vento  Da ascoltare ed arrendercisi pure, qualche volta.


banshee ha detto:


> Bella lei :inlove:
> Un rustico e un pasticciotto alla mia salute, se ti capita!


Con tutti i rustici pasquali e i pasticciotti mattutini hai garantita un'ottima salute per almeno altri 100 anni 


Brunetta ha detto:


> Bella figlia non abbandonarci!


Non sia mai


----------



## Nicka (28 Marzo 2016)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Tra te e ban ho già fatto il pieno delle cose in comune


Dai dai...più o meno che zona è?!


----------



## Spot (28 Marzo 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Dai dai...più o meno che zona è?!


Mhhhh.. nord barese


----------



## Nicka (28 Marzo 2016)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Mhhhh.. nord barese


Uhhhhh comunque barese!!! 
Io ho origini di Gravina...


----------



## Spot (28 Marzo 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Uhhhhh comunque barese!!!
> Io ho origini di Gravina...


Allora siamo nate a meno di un'ora di distanza!


----------



## Nicka (28 Marzo 2016)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Allora siamo nate a meno di un'ora di distanza!


----------



## Fiammetta (28 Marzo 2016)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Tra te e ban ho già fatto il pieno delle cose in comune
> 
> Assolutamente si che sono io. Su google mi rubano le foto.
> Fondamentale il vento  Da ascoltare ed arrendercisi pure, qualche volta.
> ...


Ciao bellezza  :up:


----------



## Brunetta (31 Marzo 2016)

Comunque è vero che c'è una new entry, che scrive, al mese.
Se gli iscritti sono molto di più significa che c'è qualcosa nell'accoglienza che...è poco accogliente.


----------



## Rebecca (31 Marzo 2016)

Buscopann ha detto:


> ...o il forum è un po' immobile rispetto a qualche mese fa?
> 
> Cioè...non che qualche mese fa fosse il massimo (più che altro si litigava). Ma si scrive pochino eh?
> 
> Buscopann


Caro Buscopann, non do dirti perchè il forum sia fermo, ma ti posso raccontare perchè per me il mio ritorno finisce qui. Non ho trovato il posto che avevo lasciato. Io mi sono messa a nudo e credo di aver bene accolto anche critiche e osservazioni ragionevoli. Però ormai non si fa che offendermi e tanto sapete (perdona il plurale che non vuole comprendere tutti) tutto voi di me e della mia storia. Adesso mi si vuole pure spiegare perchè il mio amico con me tromba poco. Invidio tanta sicurezza (sicumera?). Per me basta così. Non capisco perchè dovrei darmi in pasto a livori e spargimenti liberi di letame e fiele.
Buona vita a tutti quanti.

Rebecca


----------



## ologramma (31 Marzo 2016)

Rebecca ha detto:


> Caro Buscopann, non do dirti perchè il forum sia fermo, ma ti posso raccontare perchè per me il mio ritorno finisce qui. Non ho trovato il posto che avevo lasciato. Io mi sono messa a nudo e credo di aver bene accolto anche critiche e osservazioni ragionevoli. Però ormai non si fa che offendermi e tanto sapete (perdona il plurale che non vuole comprendere tutti) tutto voi di me e della mia storia. Adesso mi si vuole pure spiegare perchè il mio amico con me tromba poco. Invidio tanta sicurezza (sicumera?). Per me basta così. Non capisco perchè dovrei darmi in pasto a livori e spargimenti liberi di letame e fiele.
> Buona vita a tutti quanti.
> 
> Rebecca


e sei una storica e le cose dovresti saperle , se ricordi qui chi ha raccontato di aver tradito è stato massacrato e per fortuna qualcuno è rimasto , chi invece è stato tradito lo si è compatito e coccolato  quindi se non vuoi finire in pasto;come hai detto tu , sei padrona d farlo ma qui siamo stati tutti chi più o meno beffeggiati e qualcuno è qui da anni


----------



## Minerva (31 Marzo 2016)

mi dispiace


----------



## oscuro (31 Marzo 2016)

*Si*

Diciamo pure che questo forum alcuni utenti lo hanno scambiato  per un refugium peccatorum,fin quando i cazzi loro vanno bene spariscono...,poi tornano perchè le cose sono andate male,e cercano spiegazioni e comprensione.E no,non ci siamo proprio.


----------



## sienne (31 Marzo 2016)

Rebecca ha detto:


> Caro Buscopann, non do dirti perchè il forum sia fermo, ma ti posso raccontare perchè per me il mio ritorno finisce qui. Non ho trovato il posto che avevo lasciato. Io mi sono messa a nudo e credo di aver bene accolto anche critiche e osservazioni ragionevoli. Però ormai non si fa che offendermi e tanto sapete (perdona il plurale che non vuole comprendere tutti) tutto voi di me e della mia storia. Adesso mi si vuole pure spiegare perchè il mio amico con me tromba poco. Invidio tanta sicurezza (sicumera?). Per me basta così. Non capisco perchè dovrei darmi in pasto a livori e spargimenti liberi di letame e fiele.
> Buona vita a tutti quanti.
> 
> Rebecca



Ciao

mi dispiace, e lo capisco ... 


sienne


----------



## MariLea (31 Marzo 2016)

ologramma ha detto:


> e sei una storica e le cose dovresti saperle , se ricordi qui chi ha raccontato di aver tradito è stato massacrato e per fortuna qualcuno è rimasto , chi invece è stato tradito lo si è compatito e coccolato  quindi se non vuoi finire in pasto;come hai detto tu , sei padrona d farlo ma qui siamo stati tutti chi più o meno beffeggiati e qualcuno è qui da anni


Ti sbagli, ha specificato che non è l'ambiente che ha lasciato... ed io posso confermarlo.


----------



## MariLea (31 Marzo 2016)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> mi dispiace, e lo capisco ...
> 
> ...


straquoto!


----------



## MariLea (31 Marzo 2016)

Rebecca ha detto:


> Caro Buscopann, non do dirti perchè il forum sia fermo, ma ti posso raccontare perchè per me il mio ritorno finisce qui. Non ho trovato il posto che avevo lasciato. Io mi sono messa a nudo e credo di aver bene accolto anche critiche e osservazioni ragionevoli. Però ormai non si fa che offendermi e tanto sapete (perdona il plurale che non vuole comprendere tutti) tutto voi di me e della mia storia. Adesso mi si vuole pure spiegare perchè il mio amico con me tromba poco. Invidio tanta sicurezza (sicumera?). Per me basta così. Non capisco perchè dovrei darmi in pasto a livori e spargimenti liberi di letame e fiele.
> Buona vita a tutti quanti.
> 
> Rebecca


Buona fortuna a te Rebecca! :abbraccio:


----------



## Nocciola (31 Marzo 2016)

Rebecca ha detto:


> Caro Buscopann, non do dirti perchè il forum sia fermo, ma ti posso raccontare perchè per me il mio ritorno finisce qui. Non ho trovato il posto che avevo lasciato. Io mi sono messa a nudo e credo di aver bene accolto anche critiche e osservazioni ragionevoli. Però ormai non si fa che offendermi e tanto sapete (perdona il plurale che non vuole comprendere tutti) tutto voi di me e della mia storia. Adesso mi si vuole pure spiegare perchè il mio amico con me tromba poco. Invidio tanta sicurezza (sicumera?). Per me basta così. Non capisco perchè dovrei darmi in pasto a livori e spargimenti liberi di letame e fiele.
> Buona vita a tutti quanti.
> 
> Rebecca


Mi spiace che ci lasci ma al contrario di molti non capisco


----------



## oscuro (31 Marzo 2016)

*Si*

A sto giro non è colpa mia....:rotfl:spero.:rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (31 Marzo 2016)

Rebecca ha detto:


> Caro Buscopann, non do dirti perchè il forum sia fermo, ma ti posso raccontare perchè per me il mio ritorno finisce qui. Non ho trovato il posto che avevo lasciato. Io mi sono messa a nudo e credo di aver bene accolto anche critiche e osservazioni ragionevoli. Però ormai non si fa che offendermi e tanto sapete (perdona il plurale che non vuole comprendere tutti) tutto voi di me e della mia storia. Adesso mi si vuole pure spiegare perchè il mio amico con me tromba poco. Invidio tanta sicurezza (sicumera?). Per me basta così. Non capisco perchè dovrei darmi in pasto a livori e spargimenti liberi di letame e fiele.
> Buona vita a tutti quanti.
> 
> Rebecca


Ma che è successo ?


----------



## oscuro (31 Marzo 2016)

*Fiamma*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ma che è successo ?


Non saprei.


----------



## Fiammetta (31 Marzo 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Non saprei.


Si, ho visto  che lei era impegnato a districare il processo 
comunque mi dispiace per Rebecca


----------



## oscuro (31 Marzo 2016)

*Si*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Si, ho visto  che lei era impegnato a districare il processo
> comunque mi dispiace per Rebecca


Io nn ho letto,però sto posto non è cambiato....


----------



## Fiammetta (31 Marzo 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io nn ho letto,però sto posto non è cambiato....


Non so che dirti nel 2007 non c'ero 
ma poi tutto cambia, nulla è statico, per fortuna.


----------



## oscuro (31 Marzo 2016)

*Si*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Non so che dirti nel 2007 non c'ero
> ma poi tutto cambia, nulla è statico, per fortuna.


Resto dell'opinione che sti utenti che vanno e vengono in base a come vanno le cose....


----------



## Minerva (31 Marzo 2016)

a dire la verità l'ambiente a tratti è stato anche peggiore di questo.


----------



## Fiammetta (31 Marzo 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Resto dell'opinione che sti utenti che vanno e vengono in base a come vanno le cose....


 Mi è parso di capire che si sia sentita eccessivamente giudicata.
il sentire in questo senso è  del tutto personale.
non so che dire, sulle scelte personali non metto bocca, se ci ripensa siamo qui


----------



## oscuro (31 Marzo 2016)

*Si*



Minerva ha detto:


> a dire la verità l'ambiente a tratti è stato anche peggiore di questo.


Molto peggio,è che quando scrivi quello che la gente non vuol vedere scritto non va bene....


----------



## oscuro (31 Marzo 2016)

*Si*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Mi è parso di capire che si sia sentita eccessivamente giudicata.
> il sentire in questo senso è  del tutto personale.
> non so che dire, sulle scelte personali non metto bocca, se ci ripensa siamo qui


Ho avuto altri cazzi,e sincero paperini e papere superata na certa mi pare patetico a dir poco.Senza entrare nel merito.


----------



## Fiammetta (31 Marzo 2016)

Minerva ha detto:


> a dire la verità l'ambiente a tratti è stato anche peggiore di questo.


Meglio, peggio, sono fasi  ... Sicuramente non ha trovato  nick che popolavano il forum diversi anni fa.
ogni persona è diversa, difficile ritrovare le stesse dinamiche con persone diverse.
si perde qualcosa, indubbiamente, ma si acquisisce altro con l'incontro di altri nick. 
La vita è un fluire figuriamoci un forum ( e ribadisco per fortuna)


----------



## Heathcliff (31 Marzo 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ma che è successo ?


aspetta che te lo dico io che è successo.  È  successo che una che è amante di un uomo che ha famiglia e che da amante vedendosi tutti i giorni ha trombato sei volte in un anno e mezzo vuole nobilitare la sua relazione con la scarsezza dei rapporti.  Siccome non mi tromba allora c'è qualcosa di più.  Invece non è così che funziona.  Siccome non ti trombo vuol dire che non mi fai un certo effetto o non ci riesco. Perché possiamo fare le più strampalate ipotesi ma tra un uomo e una donna se c'è un rapporto da amanti questo parte è imperniato e fortemente caratterizzato dal sesso dall'attrazione fisica. Altrimenti esco con gli amici,capisci? E invece no. In questo posto strampalato mi tocca leggere che una prima dice che la moglie ha minato il rapporto perché ha tradito e che quindi ha responsabilità del tradimento del marito che però visto che gli tira poco tromba poco e quindi è un'altra cosa. È questo ragionamento da quindicenne viene avallato da persone che a uno sposato che dichiara molto meno cercano di far sentire delle merda umane ma a una CHE È SOLA NO perché intendiamoci quando sei nella mia stessa condizione ti capisco e cambio le regole del gioco. È questa va via perché non è più lo stesso posto dove tutte le davano ragione quando si strappava la vasto per il puffarolo di turno. Ma evviva dico io.


----------



## oscuro (31 Marzo 2016)

*Si*



Heathcliff ha detto:


> aspetta che te lo dico io che è successo.  È  successo che una che è amante di un uomo che ha famiglia e che da amante vedendosi tutti i giorni ha trombato sei volte in un anno e mezzo vuole nobilitare la sua relazione con la scarsezza dei rapporti.  Siccome non mi tromba allora c'è qualcosa di più.  Invece non è così che funziona.  Siccome non ti trombo vuol dire che non mi fai un certo effetto o non ci riesco. Perché possiamo fare le più strampalate ipotesi ma tra un uomo e una donna se c'è un rapporto da amanti questo parte è imperniato e fortemente caratterizzato dal sesso dall'attrazione fisica. Altrimenti esco con gli amici,capisci? E invece no. In questo posto strampalato mi tocca leggere che una prima dice che la moglie ha minato il rapporto perché ha tradito e che quindi ha responsabilità del tradimento del marito che però visto che gli tira poco tromba poco e quindi è un'altra cosa. È questo ragionamento da quindicenne viene avallato da persone che a uno sposato che dichiara molto meno cercano di far sentire delle merda umane ma a una CHE È SOLA NO perché intendiamoci quando sei nella mia stessa condizione ti capisco e cambio le regole del gioco. È questa va via perché non è più lo stesso posto dove tutte le davano ragione quando si strappava la vasto per il puffarolo di turno. Ma evviva dico io.


Sai non ho letto il tutto,ma la sensazione è la stessa....


----------



## bettypage (31 Marzo 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sai non ho letto il tutto,ma la sensazione è la stessa....


Io ho riletto 3 volte ma non ho capito. In particolare l ultima riga


----------



## Fiammetta (31 Marzo 2016)

Heathcliff ha detto:


> aspetta che te lo dico io che è successo.  È  successo che una che è amante di un uomo che ha famiglia e che da amante vedendosi tutti i giorni ha trombato sei volte in un anno e mezzo vuole nobilitare la sua relazione con la scarsezza dei rapporti.  Siccome non mi tromba allora c'è qualcosa di più.  Invece non è così che funziona.  Siccome non ti trombo vuol dire che non mi fai un certo effetto o non ci riesco. Perché possiamo fare le più strampalate ipotesi ma tra un uomo e una donna se c'è un rapporto da amanti questo parte è imperniato e fortemente caratterizzato dal sesso dall'attrazione fisica. Altrimenti esco con gli amici,capisci? E invece no. In questo posto strampalato mi tocca leggere che una prima dice che la moglie ha minato il rapporto perché ha tradito e che quindi ha responsabilità del tradimento del marito che però visto che gli tira poco tromba poco e quindi è un'altra cosa. È questo ragionamento da quindicenne viene avallato da persone che a uno sposato che dichiara molto meno cercano di far sentire delle merda umane ma a una CHE È SOLA NO perché intendiamoci quando sei nella mia stessa condizione ti capisco e cambio le regole del gioco. È questa va via perché non è più lo stesso posto dove tutte le davano ragione quando si strappava la vasto per il puffarolo di turno. Ma evviva dico io.


Cacchio hai seguito bene, grazie comunque.

Ma l'uomo sposato sei te ? 
Nel merito Rebecca, per me, deve capire che prima si allontana da Paperino e meglio è per lei, a prescindere da quanto l'abbia trombata.


----------



## Fiammetta (31 Marzo 2016)

bettypage ha detto:


> Io ho riletto 3 volte ma non ho capito. In particolare l ultima riga


Intendi ".... le vesti per il puffarolo di  turno"? ... Saranno reminiscenze


----------



## bettypage (31 Marzo 2016)

Boh io ho letto a tratti e avevo più facilità a solidarizzare  con la moglie di paperino, in quanto donna sposata ma sentivo il dolore di Rebecca e mi inteneriva. Credo avesse solo bisogno di ascolto ora. Non aveva la serenità mentale per comprendere altri punti di vista che non fossero allineati con il suo.


----------



## bettypage (31 Marzo 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Intendi ".... le vesti per il puffarolo di  turno"? ... Saranno reminiscenze


Sì


----------



## Fiammetta (31 Marzo 2016)

bettypage ha detto:


> Boh io ho letto a tratti e avevo più facilità a solidarizzare  con la moglie di paperino, in quanto donna sposata ma sentivo il dolore di Rebecca e mi inteneriva. Credo avesse solo bisogno di ascolto ora. Non aveva la serenità mentale per comprendere altri punti di vista che non fossero allineati con il suo.


Si indubbiamente lei vuole Paperino, punto.


----------



## Heathcliff (31 Marzo 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Cacchio hai seguito bene, grazie comunque.
> 
> Ma l'uomo sposato sei te ?
> Nel merito Rebecca, per me, deve capire che prima si allontana da Paperino e meglio è per lei, a prescindere da quanto l'abbia trombata.


per capirlo Fiammetta dovrebbe fare i conti con questo mondo prima. Questo non è il mondo di Topolino dove guarda caso sono tutti sessuofobico al punto che non esistono nemmeno genitori. È non si aiuta una persona che non fa i conti con la realtà dicendole come si deve vestire per incontrare uno stronzo che sta diventando nonno e ti smolla senza neanche guardarti negli occhi.


----------



## Heathcliff (31 Marzo 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Intendi ".... le vesti per il puffarolo di  turno"? ... Saranno reminiscenze


intendo che quello prima lo chiamava Cialtry.


----------



## Nicka (31 Marzo 2016)

Heathcliff ha detto:


> aspetta che te lo dico io che è successo.  È  successo che una che è amante di un uomo che ha famiglia e che da amante vedendosi tutti i giorni ha trombato sei volte in un anno e mezzo vuole nobilitare la sua relazione con la scarsezza dei rapporti.  Siccome non mi tromba allora c'è qualcosa di più.  Invece non è così che funziona.  Siccome non ti trombo vuol dire che non mi fai un certo effetto o non ci riesco. Perché possiamo fare le più strampalate ipotesi ma tra un uomo e una donna se c'è un rapporto da amanti questo parte è imperniato e fortemente caratterizzato dal sesso dall'attrazione fisica. Altrimenti esco con gli amici,capisci? E invece no. In questo posto strampalato mi tocca leggere che una prima dice che la moglie ha minato il rapporto perché ha tradito e che quindi ha responsabilità del tradimento del marito che però visto che gli tira poco tromba poco e quindi è un'altra cosa. È questo ragionamento da quindicenne viene avallato da persone che a uno sposato che dichiara molto meno cercano di far sentire delle merda umane ma a una CHE È SOLA NO perché intendiamoci quando sei nella mia stessa condizione ti capisco e cambio le regole del gioco. È questa va via perché non è più lo stesso posto dove tutte le davano ragione quando si strappava la vasto per il puffarolo di turno. Ma evviva dico io.





Heathcliff ha detto:


> per capirlo Fiammetta dovrebbe fare i conti con questo mondo prima. Questo non è il mondo di Topolino dove guarda caso sono tutti sessuofobico al punto che non esistono nemmeno genitori. È non si aiuta una persona che non fa i conti con la realtà dicendole come si deve vestire per incontrare uno stronzo che sta diventando nonno e ti smolla senza neanche guardarti negli occhi.


Mi vedo costretta a quotarti in toto.


----------



## Brunetta (31 Marzo 2016)

Però questo non è il thread di Rebecca, ma quello di Buscopan che osservava che il forum ha pochi nuovi utenti.
Io ho fatto ipotesi diverse e contrastanti in proposito e tutte sono state stroncate. 
Ora un'utente ci dà un'altra opinione e stronchiamo anche quella .
Io posso non concordare anche perché non è che l'intervento di un paio di utenti faccia il forum però è un punto di vista ed è vero che arrivano pochi utenti.
O aspettiamo Ramsey o Canavacciuolo di Forum da incubo oppure facciano un po' di autocritica.
Per carità sarà anche colpa mia. Saranno i miei thread pallossissimi o i miei post uno su un migliaio in cui esprimo un'opinione diversa. Posso pure fare altro per un paio di mesi e fare contenti tanti (non è né un lamento, né una minaccia, né una promessa, niente illusioni) però se poi non arrivano torpedoni di utenti dovremmo di nuovo chiederci il perché.
perché un po' una cosa, un po' un'altra fanno in modo che ci siano pochi utenti.


----------



## bettypage (31 Marzo 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Cacchio hai seguito bene, grazie comunque.
> 
> Ma l'uomo sposato sei te ?
> Nel merito Rebecca, per me, deve capire che prima si allontana da Paperino e meglio è per lei, a prescindere da quanto l'abbia trombata.


Cazzo per un attimo ho pensato che Paperino fosse heathcliff :rotfl:


----------



## Nicka (31 Marzo 2016)

bettypage ha detto:


> Cazzo per un attimo ho pensato che Paperino fosse heathcliff :rotfl:


Ma ti immagini?!


----------



## Fiammetta (31 Marzo 2016)

Heathcliff ha detto:


> per capirlo Fiammetta dovrebbe fare i conti con questo mondo prima. Questo non è il mondo di Topolino dove guarda caso sono tutti sessuofobico al punto che non esistono nemmeno genitori. È non si aiuta una persona che non fa i conti con la realtà dicendole come si deve vestire per incontrare uno stronzo che sta diventando nonno e ti smolla senza neanche guardarti negli occhi.


Sono d'accordo con te, a lei ho scritto più volte che deve allontanarsi... 
lei non ne vuole sapere, finché non arrivera' al suo limite di sopportazione, credo non cambierà atteggiamento.


----------



## Fiammetta (31 Marzo 2016)

Heathcliff ha detto:


> intendo che quello prima lo chiamava Cialtry.


Ok scusa, si cialtry  già dal soprannome mi lascia attonita.


----------



## Fiammetta (31 Marzo 2016)

bettypage ha detto:


> Cazzo per un attimo ho pensato che Paperino fosse heathcliff :rotfl:


Gli è che cialtry non l'ho proprio considerato


----------



## Nicka (31 Marzo 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Sono d'accordo con te, a lei ho scritto più volte che deve allontanarsi...
> lei non ne vuole sapere, finché non arrivera' al suo limite di sopportazione, credo non cambierà atteggiamento.


Eh ma capisci che appunto il fatto che le siano arrivati pareri simili è una delle cause di un probabile allontanamento? 
Magari sono arrivati anche pareri più forti, non lo metto in dubbio...ma qui dentro io ho visto (e subito perché no) trattamenti peggiori.
Quello che però Heathcliff ha pure sottolineato, mi pare, è una sorta di incoerenza in alcuni interventi. 
O magari ho capito male io.


----------



## perplesso (31 Marzo 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Però questo non è il thread di Rebecca, ma quello di Buscopan che osservava che il forum ha pochi nuovi utenti.
> Io ho fatto ipotesi diverse e contrastanti in proposito e tutte sono state stroncate.
> Ora un'utente ci dà un'altra opinione e stronchiamo anche quella .
> Io posso non concordare anche perché non è che l'intervento di un paio di utenti faccia il forum però è un punto di vista ed è vero che arrivano pochi utenti.
> ...


in realtà il problema è ciclico.   è stato parzialmente mascherato quando venivano permessi i cloni del mezzuomo e di Alex.      

certo non posso parlare per il periodo 2007-2010 dove non c'ero, ma negli ultimi anni la realtà è questa.

ma in generale, per molti non è facile poter stare qui a lungo.

Detto questo, dal 3d delle indicazioni utili sono arrivate.   del buono se ne può ricavare


----------



## bettypage (31 Marzo 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Però questo non è il thread di Rebecca, ma quello di Buscopan che osservava che il forum ha pochi nuovi utenti.
> Io ho fatto ipotesi diverse e contrastanti in proposito e tutte sono state stroncate.
> Ora un'utente ci dà un'altra opinione e stronchiamo anche quella .
> Io posso non concordare anche perché non è che l'intervento di un paio di utenti faccia il forum però è un punto di vista ed è vero che arrivano pochi utenti.
> ...


Ma i miei conscritti? Falcor-ryoga-speranza-eleoqualcosa?


----------



## Fiammetta (31 Marzo 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Eh ma capisci che appunto il fatto che le siano arrivati pareri simili è una delle cause di un probabile allontanamento?
> Magari sono arrivati anche pareri più forti, non lo metto in dubbio...ma qui dentro io ho visto (e subito perché no) trattamenti peggiori.
> Quello che però Heathcliff ha pure sottolineato, mi pare, è una sorta di incoerenza in alcuni interventi.
> O magari ho capito male io.


può essere.non credo tu abbia capito male, in realtà è sembrato anche a me che heath intendesse questo.


----------



## danny (1 Aprile 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> Comunque parlando di ciò che "tira" nel forum, il maggior numero di visualizzazioni in poco tempo l'hanno avuti in questa settimana un 3d in cui s è litigato e uno fresco fresco ma già schizzato alto in cui si parla di sesso e fantasie sessuali.





Nicka ha detto:


> Mi sembra ovvio che sia schizzato...
> Per una volta il thread è stato anche non volgare e senza troppi OT.
> Segno che l'argomento è semplicemente interessante.





spleen ha detto:


> Secondo me ci vuole quello e quell'altro.
> Cioè la formula vincente dovrebbe essere riuscire a creare vari 3d dove si possa parlare un po' di tutto, cose seriose e altri con cose anche divertenti.
> Differenziare l'offerta insomma.
> *Non serve inseguire l'audience ad ogni costo insomma*.





Nicka ha detto:


> Il "Grande Fratello" insegna.
> Falli parlare normale e non se li incula nessuno.
> Falli litigare e scomodano pure la Gialappa's per commentare in diretta gli insulti, le bestemmie, i pugni in faccia.
> Falli scopare e tutti ti sapranno dire i nei sul culo della biondina di turno.
> Insomma, un classico. *Vuoi ascolti?! Sangue e sesso*.


Il grande fratello inizialmente aveva un target molto ampio, la formula che era nuova per la nostra tv incuriosiva, i protagonisti erano gente comune in cui potersi immedesimare, i comportamenti tra loro in pratica quelli di un normale gruppo di amici in vacanza. Un po' la prima edizione la abbiamo vista tutti, ed era argomento di conversazione tra amici. Il commento della Gialappa's era strepitoso (chi non ricorda Ottusangolo? E quella gatta morta della Marina? Io ai primi protagonisti quasi mi ci ero affezionato). Il sesso e i litigi oltre ai protagonisti sempre più bizzarri sono stati introdotti man mano che la formula invecchiava e perdeva smalto e interesse presso il grande pubblico, la qual cosa ha avuto come conseguenza il definirsi di un target sempre più specifico e limitato di telespettatori, tanto che nel parlare comune il "grande fratello" è divenuto in certi ambienti sinonimo di degrado morale e intellettuale.
Credo che si debba distinguere l'audience dal gradimento: ciò che attrae non sempre è ciò che può piacere a tutti o a tanti, soprattutto nel lungo periodo, anche perché un conto è la curiosità che spinge a seguire certe vicende, un conto il vero interesse verso l'argomento in oggetto che è duraturo. 
Io non userei come metro di misura neppure la quantità di post di un determinato thread, se questi post sono lo scambio di informazione di attualità tra due o tre persone solamente, quanto piuttosto il convolgimento che esso riesce a suscitare presso il più ampio numero di persone. Thread in cui si contano tante persone coinvolte sono anche destinati a essere riletti in futuro e a suscitare l'interesse delle nuove persone ad iscriversi.
In definitiva non credo che occorrano particolari formule per questo forum.
Se noi tutti o comunque in tanti sapremo ancora risultare interessanti nel nostro argomentare e nel rispondere alle esigenze di chi approda qui con i motori di ricerca, il forum avrà successo a lungo.
Un po' come quando compri Quattroruote: lo acquisti perché parla di auto, non perché speri di trovarci la donna nuda nel paginone centrale o le ricette di cucina in fondo alla rivista e l'unica cosa che può fare (dovrebbe fare, ma questo è un altro discorso) è continuare a parlarne con sempre maggiore puntualità e autorevolezza.


----------



## oscuro (1 Aprile 2016)

*Si*

Che poi diciamocelo,nel 2007 storie strane,2016 idem,ma sarà che se le cerca tutte lei?


----------



## perplesso (1 Aprile 2016)

Per ora l'idea di massima è spostare la piccola stanzetta per la cucina in Mausoleo, far scendere da basso Amore&Sesso, in modo che le 2 sezioni criptate siano anche visivamente più riservate ed aprire una sezione in chiaro sui problemi di coppia, sulla sessualità in generale e altri argomenti che possano essere trattati in chiaro, confidando che questo stimoli una maggiore partecipazione attiva da parte dei lettori.


se qualcuno ha un nome da suggerire per la nuova sezione, attendo proposte.


----------



## Sbriciolata (1 Aprile 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> Per ora l'idea di massima è spostare la piccola stanzetta per la cucina in Mausoleo, far scendere da basso Amore&Sesso, in modo che le 2 sezioni criptate siano anche visivamente più riservate ed aprire una sezione in chiaro sui problemi di coppia, sulla sessualità in generale e altri argomenti che possano essere trattati in chiaro, confidando che questo stimoli una maggiore partecipazione attiva da parte dei lettori.
> 
> 
> se qualcuno ha un nome da suggerire per la nuova sezione, attendo proposte.


quindi secondo te il problema è logistico?
Perchè io non credo che qualcuno sia frenato a parlare di sessualità in una sezione libera, dal momento in cui intende parlare di sessualità in un posto che sia all'accesso di tutti.
Non so francamente cosa possa cambiare chiamarla in un modo piuttosto che in un altro.
Il fatto è Perplesso, che la gente non scrive o scrive sempre meno perchè mancano gli stimoli.
Tu dici che è ciclico, secondo me se facciamo un'andamentale scopriamo che magari non è così, ma resta il fatto che o mancano stimoli o ci sono troppe inibizioni o entrambe le cose.
Secondo me.
Tu avrai fatto probabilmente un'analisi più accurata della mia, ma a me pare che vi sia una progressione negativa nella fidelizzazione degli utenti, ad esempio.


----------



## perplesso (1 Aprile 2016)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> quindi secondo te il problema è logistico?
> Perchè io non credo che qualcuno sia frenato a parlare di sessualità in una sezione libera, dal momento in cui intende parlare di sessualità in un posto che sia all'accesso di tutti.
> Non so francamente cosa possa cambiare chiamarla in un modo piuttosto che in un altro.
> Il fatto è Perplesso, che la gente non scrive o scrive sempre meno perchè mancano gli stimoli.
> ...


la logistica non è la panacea di tutti i mali,ma aiuta.

andando a ritroso nel tempo, si trovano ciclicamente discussioni sul fatto che "sembra" che ci siano meno persone.

probabilmente chi ha memoria di questo forum nel 2007-2008 ne ha una percezione differente.    io posso dirti che rispetto all'epoca dei 27 cloni (accertati) di Alex o dei non registrati che erano poi quasi sempre il mezzuomo ed eretteo, stiamo meglio.

sulla questione delle inibizioni, beh se ci sono e non vengono esplicitate,è un problema.    chè per offrire una risposta, almeno la domanda va posta, non trovi?

sulla fidelizzazione:   io posso dirti che gli iscritti ci sono.   ci sono tanti che si loggano,leggono ma non scrivono.
se questo sia legato al discorso delle inibizioni, non lo so.    ma non lo so perchè non viene detto e questo impedisce il superamento di eventuali equivoci.


----------



## Sbriciolata (1 Aprile 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> la logistica non è la panacea di tutti i mali,ma aiuta.
> 
> andando a ritroso nel tempo, si trovano ciclicamente discussioni sul fatto che "sembra" che ci siano meno persone.
> 
> ...


Io posso parlare solo per me, ovviamente.
Quando sono arrivata qui, l'impressione che ho avuto è stata quella del classico caffè dove gli avventori si conoscono, si pigliano in giro, si sopportano.
Questo, al netto delle simpatie o antipatie personali, ne faceva un gruppo, una squadra.
In cui aveva valore quello che stava in difesa quanto la punta.
Nella quale anche quello che ogni tanto ti segava da dietro aveva un ruolo.
Ci sono state le derive che sappiamo, almeno io, te e chi c'era.
Problemi pure grossi, potenzialmente rognosi assai per qualcuno.
Ma la squadra ha retto per un bel po'.
L'angolo della cucina: se vai a leggere, ci si ritrovava tutti. Chi a chiedere, chi a raccontare, poi si scherzava sui risultati ottenuti.
Era un angolo di leggerezza.
Ed è precisamente questo che a me manca qui dentro, spesso: la leggerezza.
Perchè va bene discutere, raccontarsi, aprire ferite, parlare di cose che non si è avuto coraggio di dire a nessuno.
Poi però ci vuole anche un attimo di leggerezza. E voglia di condividerla con persone che sentiamo a fianco, non davanti o dietro.
Infatti l'angolo è progressivamente morto e capisco benissimo, pur se con un po' di dispiacere, che sia giusto dargli sepoltura. Ma quello per me era e rimane una delle cose più belle che erano qui dentro.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (1 Aprile 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> la logistica non è la panacea di tutti i mali,ma aiuta.
> 
> *andando a ritroso nel tempo, si trovano ciclicamente discussioni sul fatto che "sembra" che ci siano meno persone*.
> 
> ...



andando a ritroso nel tempo io non ho mai visto il confessionale fermo per due giorni.


----------



## perplesso (1 Aprile 2016)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Io posso parlare solo per me, ovviamente.
> Quando sono arrivata qui, l'impressione che ho avuto è stata quella del classico caffè dove gli avventori si conoscono, si pigliano in giro, si sopportano.
> Questo, al netto delle simpatie o antipatie personali, ne faceva un gruppo, una squadra.
> In cui aveva valore quello che stava in difesa quanto la punta.
> ...



una leggerezza di facciata prima o poi è destinata a crollare.    e così è stato.

per ri-creare una leggerezza vera, ci vuole 1-tempo e 2-disponibilità mentale.   il primo non dipende da noi, la seconda sì.

ma come detto, la leggerezza necessita anche di assenza di non detti,nei limiti del possibile.
nel senso che, se c'è qualcosa che ci mette a disagio e/o ci inibisce ad esprimerci, bisogna dirlo. ma dirlo chiaro, senza rigiri di parole.  magari a volte il problema è solo un'errata percezione di qualcosa che è stato scritto.   magari è altro.   magari è solo un periodo che ce rode a noi e tocca aspettare che passi.

ma siamo su di un forum e non viso a viso, non posso capire che c'hai guardandoti in viso perchè in viso non ti posso vedere dal monitor.     quindi, se c'è qualcosa che non va, diciamolo.

a meno che siano problemi interpersonali sorti tra utenti, chè quelli DEVONO essere risolti privatamente tra gli interessati, lo spazio e la disponibilità al confronto c'è.

la mano io la tendo a tutti, ovviamente tranne a quelli che ci vogliono sputare sopra.    sta a te, Sbriciolata, ma vale anche per gli altri, decidere se stringerla.   e così come a me, vale anche per tutte le altre mani.

spero di essere stato chiaro.


----------



## Brunetta (1 Aprile 2016)

Se le persone leggono e poi si iscrivono (non ho i dati, non guardo mai la prima pagina dei forum, uso sempre nuovi messaggi) significa che il confessionale va bene, ma c'è qualcosa che non funziona nelle altre sezioni.
Può pure essere che privé sia un termine fuorviante e che chi si iscrive si aspetti un luogo di acchiappo, ad esempio.
Se invece ci sono moltissimi contatti e poche iscritti vuol dire che qualcosa non va nell'accogliere i nuovi.
Se chi scrive dopo tre risposte se ne va è lo stesso.
A me sembra che ci sia abbastanza stagnazione.
Certamente non sarà facile da capire. Però c'è.


----------



## MariLea (1 Aprile 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Se le persone leggono e poi si iscrivono (non ho i dati, non guardo mai la prima pagina dei forum, uso sempre nuovi messaggi) significa che il confessionale va bene, ma c'è qualcosa che non funziona nelle altre sezioni.
> Può pure essere che privé sia un termine fuorviante e che chi si iscrive si aspetti un luogo di acchiappo, ad esempio.
> Se invece ci sono moltissimi contatti e poche iscritti vuol dire che qualcosa non va nell'accogliere i nuovi.
> Se chi scrive dopo tre risposte se ne va è lo stesso.
> ...


Ma se il confessionale è fermo da giorni...
Eppure ne era entrata gente che aveva aperto 3d, ma scappati tutti...
perché? perché non erano traditi?


----------



## MariLea (1 Aprile 2016)

*NETIQUETTE: leggere prima dell'uso*

'Ogni realtà virtuale (forum compresi) ha una netiquette dedicata
 che prende come base quella generica della Rete ma si differenzia in alcuni dettagli. 
Sapere come ci si comporta in certi luoghi vuol dire rispettarli e rispettare le persone che li frequentano.
 Le informazioni, i messaggi, le notizie che girano in uno spazio virtuale sono spesso molto potenti e importanti.

Questo spazio sarebbe più costruttivo e vantaggioso se tutti si impegnassero a renderlo tale in modo responsabile.

Non è obbligatorio scrivere in tutti thread (casa d'altri) specie se l'argomento non ci piace, si può sceglierne tanti altri o aprirne uno di tendenza diversa.
Se “entri” in una discussione fallo per portare un valore aggiunto, scrivi qualcosa che abbia senso all’interno di quella discussione e non per offendere, non dire nulla d’interessante o per accendere litigi...

(ho riportato solo qualcosa che trovo pertinente in quest'ultimo periodo)


----------



## Minerva (1 Aprile 2016)

MaiLea ha detto:


> Ma se il confessionale è fermo da giorni...
> Eppure ne era entrata gente che aveva aperto 3d, ma scappati tutti...
> perché? perché non erano traditi?


comunque , mailea, non è che prima non ci fossero inquisizioni o toni di un certo tipo...anzi.
l'unica differenza in effetti è che il confessionale ha sempre viaggiato tanto anche se le altre sezioni s'infuocavano con enormi casini.
però c'era un assetto di ferro persa-verena-bruja-fedifrago mica da ridere


----------



## MariLea (1 Aprile 2016)

Minerva ha detto:


> comunque , mailea, non è che prima non ci fossero inquisizioni o toni di un certo tipo...anzi.
> l'unica differenza in effetti è che il confessionale ha sempre viaggiato tanto anche se le altre sezioni s'infuocavano con enormi casini.
> però c'era un assetto di ferro persa-verena-bruja-fedifrago mica da ridere


inquisizioni... ma che dici? tu sei entrata alla fine di quel forum... non conosci nemmeno Fa che era il titolare...
Poi quello che tu chiami assetto di ferro, io le chiamo vere penne d'autore, e non ci piove.
E poi cosa c'entra questo discorso del paragone con il mio riferimento alla netiquette?
Se il precedente si comportava male, ora ti senti in paradiso? Ok non c'è problema.


----------



## Minerva (1 Aprile 2016)

MaiLea ha detto:


> inquisizioni...* ma che dici? tu sei entrata alla fine di quel forum... non conosci nemmeno Fa che era il titolare...*
> Poi quello che tu chiami assetto di ferro, io le chiamo vere penne d'autore, e non ci piove.
> E poi cosa c'entra questo discorso del paragone con il mio riferimento alla netiquette?
> Se il precedente si comportava male, ora ti senti in paradiso? Ok non c'è problema.


sicura?
non ho scritto nulla di quello che interpreti e francamente mi sorprende il tono aggressivo.mi sarò espressa male, sicuramente non sono in paradiso ora e non ero all'inferno prima (né viceversa)


----------



## perplesso (1 Aprile 2016)

MaiLea ha detto:


> 'Ogni realtà virtuale (forum compresi) ha una netiquette dedicata
> che prende come base quella generica della Rete ma si differenzia in alcuni dettagli.
> Sapere come ci si comporta in certi luoghi vuol dire rispettarli e rispettare le persone che li frequentano.
> Le informazioni, i messaggi, le notizie che girano in uno spazio virtuale sono spesso molto potenti e importanti.
> ...


tutte cose di cui spesso ci dimentichiamo.     soprattutto il non entrare solo per flammare.    anche se mi pare che rispetto a qualche tempo fa, la cosa si sia chetata.

o più semplicemente bisogna imparare a farci rimbalzare le cose e non prendere tutto subito sul personale.

chè in un forum, come nella vita, non possono esserci tutti simpatici


----------



## oscuro (1 Aprile 2016)

*Mailea*



MaiLea ha detto:


> inquisizioni... ma che dici? tu sei entrata alla fine di quel forum... non conosci nemmeno Fa che era il titolare...
> Poi quello che tu chiami assetto di ferro, io le chiamo vere penne d'autore, e non ci piove.
> E poi cosa c'entra questo discorso del paragone con il mio riferimento alla netiquette?
> Se il precedente si comportava male, ora ti senti in paradiso? Ok non c'è problema.


Penne d'autore?quei quattro?:rotfl:E non ci piove?:rotfl::rotfl:Fedifrago una penna d'autore?uno che ha preso pe ril culo tutto il forum...si spacciava come utente normale ed era un admin?uno che imponeva con chi parlare e chi emarginare?uno che ha minacciato di venire sotto casa mia?di farmi passare i guai perchè amico di gente potente?
Burjia?verena?persa?gente che ha negato per anni,e alla fine giovanni ha scoperchiato il vaso di pandora...si conoscevano tutti a gestivano il forum con fare clientelare e mafioso,il buon alex girava indisturbato perchè anche lui nella cricca milanese?
Mailea,ognuno le sue opinioni,ma definire quei 4 delinquenti,e mi assumo la responsabilità di quello che scrivo,penne d'autore,bè ma ci vuole na faccia da culo che la metà basterebbe.
Perplesso con i suoi pregi e i suoi difetti in confronto a loro, è un mocciosetto che gira con la gomma in bocca e una miccetta in culo....ma davvero eh?
Vabbè tu sei milanese...ma roba da matti...


----------



## MariLea (1 Aprile 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> tutte cose di cui spesso ci dimentichiamo.     soprattutto il non entrare solo per flammare.    anche se mi pare che rispetto a qualche tempo fa, la cosa si sia chetata.
> 
> o più semplicemente bisogna imparare a farci rimbalzare le cose e non prendere tutto subito sul personale.
> 
> chè *in un forum, come nella vita, non possono esserci tutti simpatici *


e ci mancherebbe! gli antipatici però si possono evitare
ma se gli attacchi sono sulla persona e questa è appena entrata, solo se masochista rimane


----------



## oscuro (1 Aprile 2016)

*Si*



Minerva ha detto:


> comunque , mailea, non è che prima non ci fossero inquisizioni o toni di un certo tipo...anzi.
> l'unica differenza in effetti è che il confessionale ha sempre viaggiato tanto anche se le altre sezioni s'infuocavano con enormi casini.
> però c'era un assetto di ferro persa-verena-bruja-fedifrago mica da ridere


Tu poi...scrivi assetto di ferro?e che significa?hai paura a scrivere gestione mafiosa e clientelare?non ricordi le verie asudem,grande,brugola,alex,lupa che insultavano serenamente perchè appoggiati da quei 4 delinquenti?assetto di ferro?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## sienne (1 Aprile 2016)

Ciao

se si è in pochi, chi punge lo si sente maggiormente. 
Perché non vi è un contrappeso abbastanza grande e forte. 

Quando sono entrata, vi era l'imbarazzo della scelta. Ora non proprio. 

Sarà pure ciclico, ma questo ciclo mi sembra il più esteso in cinque anni che sto qui. 


sienne


----------



## MariLea (1 Aprile 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Penne d'autore?quei quattro?:rotfl:E non ci piove?:rotfl::rotfl:Fedifrago una penna d'autore?uno che ha preso pe ril culo tutto il forum...si spacciava come utente normale ed era un admin?uno che imponeva con chi parlare e chi emarginare?uno che ha minacciato di venire sotto casa mia?di farmi passare i guai perchè amico di gente potente?
> Burjia?verena?persa?gente che ha negato per anni,e alla fine giovanni ha scoperchiato il vaso di pandora...si conoscevano tutti a gestivano il forum con fare clientelare e mafioso,il buon alex girava indisturbato perchè anche lui nella cricca milanese?
> Mailea,ognuno le sue opinioni,ma definire quei 4 delinquenti,e mi assumo la responsabilità di quello che scrivo,penne d'autore,bè ma ci vuole na faccia da culo che la metà basterebbe.
> Perplesso con i suoi pregi e i suoi difetti in confronto a loro, è un mocciosetto che gira con la gomma in bocca e una miccetta in culo....ma davvero eh?
> Vabbè tu sei milanese...ma roba da matti...


Non fare il perseguitato dai milanesi :rotfl:
vuoi che definisca te una penna d'autore? tanto non sono milanese


----------



## Eratò (1 Aprile 2016)

MaiLea ha detto:


> inquisizioni... ma che dici? tu sei entrata alla fine di quel forum... non conosci nemmeno Fa che era il titolare...
> Poi quello che tu chiami assetto di ferro, io le chiamo vere penne d'autore, e non ci piove.
> E poi cosa c'entra questo discorso del paragone con il mio riferimento alla netiquette?
> Se il precedente si comportava male, ora ti senti in paradiso? Ok non c'è problema.


Ecco...pero ridimensioniamo un attimo.Questo è un forum,aperto a tutti,un luogo di ritrovamento per tutti e non un circolo letterario....Non metto in dubbio che alcuni sanno esprimersi e scrivere meglio degli altri ed è una buona cosa ma se cominciamo con "penne d'autore" gia un pezzo di utenti di quelli che leggono ma non scrivono viene inibito.E ci sta chi aveva scritto che non scriveva perché "non si sentiva al altezza"....Non è questione di "penne d'autore",è questione di essere spontanei e liberi di scrivere senza sentirsi condizionati.


----------



## Nicka (1 Aprile 2016)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> andando a ritroso nel tempo io non ho mai visto il confessionale fermo per due giorni.


Quando sono arrivata io dovevo aggiornare continuamente la pagina perchè gli interventi erano così tanti che non facevo in tempo a seguire il tutto.
Ora puoi stare pure una settimana in tranquillità che da lì si smuove molto poco.
Il che vorrà pur dire qualcosa.


----------



## oscuro (1 Aprile 2016)

*No*



MaiLea ha detto:


> Non fare il perseguitato dai milanesi :rotfl:
> vuoi che definisca te una penna d'autore? tanto non sono milanese


No,non ti permetto di scrivere porcate di questa portata.E sai bene di averlo fatto.Penne d'autore?andassero tutti  a rileggere cosa combinava alex protetto dalla penne d'autore....!


----------



## perplesso (1 Aprile 2016)

MaiLea ha detto:


> e ci mancherebbe! gli antipatici però si possono evitare
> ma se gli attacchi sono sulla persona e questa è appena entrata, solo se masochista rimane


sì e no.   perchè non possiamo conoscere il livello di sopportazione di chi arriva.   per questo c'è il problema del non detto.   chè se uno avvisasse di non insistere, ci si ferma.

per fare un esempio a Rebecca l'ho scritto io che la percepisco come un gatto di piombo attaccato al belino.

è un attacco alla persona?  boh.  per me no.  per Rebecca nemmeno, visto che ha capito il senso del mio discorso.


per qualcun altro magari le mie parole potevano essere un affronto da lavare col sangue.    insomma è soggettivo.



Pare quasi il discorso dell'altro giorno di Messi e le sue scarpe.


----------



## Sbriciolata (1 Aprile 2016)

Eratò ha detto:


> Ecco...pero ridimensioniamo un attimo.Questo è un forum,aperto a tutti,un luogo di ritrovamento per tutti e non un circolo letterario....Non metto in dubbio che alcuni sanno esprimersi e scrivere meglio degli altri ed è una buona cosa ma se cominciamo con "penne d'autore" gia un pezzo di utenti di quelli che leggono ma non scrivono viene inibito.E ci sta chi aveva scritto che non scriveva perché "non si sentiva al altezza"....Non è questione di "penne d'autore",è questione di essere spontanei e liberi di scrivere senza sentirsi condizionati.


quoto.
Mica è il circolo filologico della Scala.


----------



## Nicka (1 Aprile 2016)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> quoto.
> Mica è il circolo filologico della Scala.


Ah no? Me pareva...

Porca puttana, devo pure leggere delle penne d'autore...su un forum...


----------



## sienne (1 Aprile 2016)

Eratò ha detto:


> Ecco...pero ridimensioniamo un attimo.Questo è un forum,aperto a tutti,un luogo di ritrovamento per tutti e non un circolo letterario....Non metto in dubbio che alcuni sanno esprimersi e scrivere meglio degli altri ed è una buona cosa ma se cominciamo con "penne d'autore" gia un pezzo di utenti di quelli che leggono ma non scrivono viene inibito.E ci sta chi aveva scritto che non scriveva perché "non si sentiva al altezza"....Non è questione di "penne d'autore",è questione di essere spontanei e liberi di scrivere senza sentirsi condizionati.



Ciao

vero. Sarei la prima a dover fare le valige ... se così fosse. 


sienne


----------



## oscuro (1 Aprile 2016)

*Si*

Si,ma andatevi a rileggere le penne d'autore...,e cosa son stati capaci di combinare,ictus,tumori,minacce,amici e nemici...il buon alex che girava per il forum e tutti zitti...andate....poi mi dite...


----------



## MariLea (1 Aprile 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> sì e no.   perchè non possiamo conoscere il livello di sopportazione di chi arriva.   per questo c'è il problema del non detto.   chè se uno avvisasse di non insistere, ci si ferma.
> 
> per fare un esempio a Rebecca l'ho scritto io che la percepisco come un gatto di piombo attaccato al belino.
> 
> ...


Non mi riferivo ai tuoi interventi su rebecca, che anzi le hanno chiarito molte cose...
mi riferivo ai nuovi entrati di quest'ultimo periodo che son subito scappati, tranne ross (potenziale tradito)


----------



## perplesso (1 Aprile 2016)

MaiLea ha detto:


> Non mi riferivo ai tuoi interventi su rebecca, che anzi le hanno chiarito molte cose...
> mi riferivo ai nuovi entrati di quest'ultimo periodo che son subito scappati, tranne ross (potenziale tradito)


sugli ultimi arrivati, credo che valga soprattutto l'esempio di Rhaego.   per evidenziare un'altra tendenza che spesso induce,a mio parere, le persone che arrivano a non fermarsi.

se ci si fa caso, dopo pochi scambi di battute con lui, si è partiti, più o meno tutti, con le nostre considerazione filosofiche sul perchè un pisano si comporta da pisano e si esprime da pisano.

chiaro che uno che viene qui e vede che le persone parlano tra di loro di cose loro che non capisce e manco gli interessano, uno può decidere anche di mollare.

e questo è un vizio che abbiamo tutti,me compreso, lo riconosco.    occorrerebbe avere lo spirito di rimanere IT, almeno sul Confessionale, che è la principale porta per i nuovi.  e su questo tocca farsi un esamino di coscienza a tutti.


----------



## MariLea (1 Aprile 2016)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> vero. Sarei la prima a dover fare le valige ... se così fosse.
> 
> ...


ma non è che si deve prendere una parola o frase fuori dal contesto e snaturarne il significato...
era la risposta ad una definizione poco carina  su persone di spessore
ciò non vuol dire che altri utenti non lo siano...
mica siamo all'asilo mariuccia


----------



## sienne (1 Aprile 2016)

MaiLea ha detto:


> Non mi riferivo ai tuoi interventi su rebecca, che anzi le hanno chiarito molte cose...
> mi riferivo ai nuovi entrati di quest'ultimo periodo che son subito scappati, tranne ross (potenziale tradito)



Ciao

per fortuna c'è chi lo nota. 
Mesi fa dissi la stessa cosa. Perché la situazione è così da mesi. Solo per precisare. 
Sono stata presa per visionaria ... ed il motivo era per come si ponevano i nuovi ... 


sienne


----------



## oscuro (1 Aprile 2016)

*Si*



MaiLea ha detto:


> ma non è che si deve prendere una parola o frase fuori dal contesto e snaturarne il significato...
> era la risposta ad una definizione poco carina  su persone di spessore
> ciò non vuol dire che altri utenti non lo siano...
> mica siamo all'asilo mariuccia


Persone di spessore?:rotfl:vabbè.Un saluto a tutti.:rotfl:


----------



## Eratò (1 Aprile 2016)

MaiLea ha detto:


> ma non è che si deve prendere una parola o frase fuori dal contesto e snaturarne il significato...
> era la risposta ad una definizione poco carina  su persone di spessore
> ciò non vuol dire che altri utenti non lo siano...
> mica siamo all'asilo mariuccia


Appunto perché non siamo al asilo Mariuccia bisognerebbe ridimensionare MaiLea.


----------



## MariLea (1 Aprile 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> sugli ultimi arrivati, credo che valga soprattutto l'esempio di Rhaego.   per evidenziare un'altra tendenza che spesso induce,a mio parere, le persone che arrivano a non fermarsi.
> 
> se ci si fa caso, dopo pochi scambi di battute con lui, si è partiti, più o meno tutti, con le nostre considerazione filosofiche sul perchè un pisano si comporta da pisano e si esprime da pisano.
> 
> ...


Oh! ecco che ci siamo capiti, era proprio a questi che mi riferivo :up:


----------



## oscuro (1 Aprile 2016)

*Si*



Eratò ha detto:


> Appunto perché non siamo al asilo Mariuccia bisognerebbe ridimensionare MaiLea.


Persone di spessore che permettevano ad alex di tutto e di più,all'anima dello spessore...


----------



## Eratò (1 Aprile 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Persone di spessore che permettevano ad alex di tutto e di più,all'anima dello spessore...


Alex era terribile...Io al inizio non capivo.Poi ho capito.Terribile.


----------



## oscuro (1 Aprile 2016)

*Si*



Eratò ha detto:


> Alex era terribile...Io al inizio non capivo.Poi ho capito.Terribile.


Terribile?un pazzo,però aveva una conoscenza diretta con quei 4 delinquenti e quindi...
Tieni presente che alex augurava tumori e altri venivano sanzionati per i caratteri di scrittura,chiedete al alessandra,e cazzo devo leggere di penne d'autore?gente di spessore?ma scherziamo o cosa?
Voi avete conosciuto alex quando già veniva preso a calci in culo,molto dal sottoscritto e stermy,ma alex all'inizio era devastante.
Una volta, forte della sua amicizia con quelle 4 merde,chiese una sanzione per me,per una faccina fuori posto,e l'accontentarono...pure....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:solo chi c'era può capire,e chi c'era e scrive cose diverse era dall'altra parte...


----------



## MariLea (1 Aprile 2016)

Eratò ha detto:


> Appunto perché non siamo al asilo Mariuccia bisognerebbe ridimensionare MaiLea.


Rilassati che non ho alcun interesse personale, 
 a me non ne viene niente, lo dico per il forum 
io posso star qui ancora per pochi giorni e poi mi trasferisco...
respira sollevata


----------



## banshee (1 Aprile 2016)

MaiLea ha detto:


> Rilassati che non ho alcun interesse personale,
> a me non ne viene niente, lo dico per il forum
> io posso star qui ancora per pochi giorni e poi mi trasferisco...
> respira sollevata


ma perché questo atteggiamento ? Eratò non ha scritto nulla per cui sembra non sia rilassata..


----------



## Nicka (1 Aprile 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> ma perché questo atteggiamento ? Eratò non ha scritto nulla per cui sembra non sia rilassata..


Si sentirà attaccata pure lei...


----------



## Eratò (1 Aprile 2016)

MaiLea ha detto:


> Rilassati che non ho alcun interesse personale,
> a me non ne viene niente, lo dico per il forum
> io posso star qui ancora per pochi giorni e poi mi trasferisco...
> respira sollevata


Carissima che onore!La frase l'ho estrapolata io e intanto hai quotato a Sienne che aveva commentato a me.Io respiro tranquilissima ,non ti preoccupare....Ma vedi che se rispondessi così ad uno nuovo invece che a me,che sto qui da 3 anni un altro po',già partiva un flame perché non capirebbe la tua risposta.E già se fossimo più diretti nelle proprie risposte sarebbe meglio....


In più del Pulitzer non me ne frega niente...Aspiro al Nobel


----------



## Ross (1 Aprile 2016)

*Pistolotto di un giovine utente: impressioni sue tutte sue!*

Credo sia il posto più giusto per il pistolotto di cui sotto:

Confesso di avervi tradito con un paio di altri forum, nell'ultimo mese. 

Un forum in particolare ha una grafica molto accattivante e penso viva di grandi numeri. Anagraficamente è quello che dovrebbe fare più al caso mio, vista l'età media degli utenti.
L'altro mi è parso giovane e veloce, ma allo stesso tempo caotico e inutile. Mi sembra faccia un gran numero di utenti anche questo, ma non sono riuscito a scriverci mai neanche un rigo.

Salvo qualche giornata a frequentare forum appena menzionati, sono tornato stabilmente qui. 
Mi rendo conto che lentamente sto acquisendo confidenza con le solite 'facce'...ed è proprio questo il bello: c'è una storia tra voi (noi?), dura da tanto tempo ed è merce preziosa.
Trovare oscuro che discute con minerva in un 3d di quasi dieci anni fa è stato meraviglioso! 

Negli altri forum avevo la sensazione di essere su un forum. Punto.

Qui dal primo istante mi sono sentito in tanti posti diversi: in una corsia di ospedale per ricoverati di lunga degenza, in un istituto scolastico, in una caffetteria...mai solamente in un banalissimo forum.

Detto questo, faccio pena se dico che non cambierei molto di tradinet? 
Renderei solo più centrale il forum, segando magari le sezioni articoli e blog...darei una rinfrescatina al logo e una riorganizzata alle sezioni, come già osservato da perplesso. (hai detto cazzi, eh!?! )


MORALE DELLA FIACCOLA, TAGLIANDO LA TESTA AL TOPO: c'è mica qualcuno che mi faccia un bel riassuntino di quel che è accaduto da queste parti nell'ultimo quinquennio? :mexican:


----------



## banshee (1 Aprile 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> Credo sia il posto più giusto per il pistolotto di cui sotto:
> 
> Confesso di avervi tradito con un paio di altri forum, nell'ultimo mese.
> 
> ...


Ross, posso farti una domanda? io sono semi nuova (poco usata ) e ho avuto un po' di difficoltà uscendo dal Confessionale ad inserirmi nelle altre sezioni perchè ero (ovviamente) l'ultima arrivata e capivo meno di 1/3 di ciò che leggevo. poi vabbeh ci sono stati anche altri, come posso dire........"impedimenti", ecco. 
poi ho fatto amicizia e mi sono trovata bene.

per te come è stato uscire dal Confessionale? ti sei trovato spiazzato...o accolto bene...


----------



## Minerva (1 Aprile 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> Credo sia il posto più giusto per il pistolotto di cui sotto:
> 
> Confesso di avervi tradito con un paio di altri forum, nell'ultimo mese.
> 
> ...


io ho notato che tu hai fatto il percorso ideale, dopo aver raccontato la tua storia e condiviso momenti duri seipassato anche a leggere le altre e a partecipare con ironia e divertimento.
forse sono pochi quelli che rimangono ma sono quelli in grado di reggere pesantezze e leggerezze con ottimi contributi che arricchiscono il forum


----------



## sienne (1 Aprile 2016)

Minerva ha detto:


> io ho notato che tu hai fatto il percorso ideale, dopo aver raccontato la tua storia e condiviso momenti duri seipassato anche a leggere le altre e a partecipare con ironia e divertimento.
> forse sono pochi quelli che rimangono ma sono quelli in grado di reggere pesantezze e leggerezze con ottimi contributi che arricchiscono il forum



Ciao

vero. Ma bisogna pure dire che Ross ha una certa maturità, ironia e capacità di esprimersi che non è da tutti. 
Se è questa la selezione, va bene. Io preferisco la diversità ... in vari sensi e modi. Così, ve ne è per tutti. 


sienne


----------



## Eratò (1 Aprile 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Terribile?un pazzo,però aveva una conoscenza diretta con quei 4 delinquenti e quindi...
> Tieni presente che alex augurava tumori e altri venivano sanzionati per i caratteri di scrittura,chiedete al alessandra,e cazzo devo leggere di penne d'autore?gente di spessore?ma scherziamo o cosa?
> Voi avete conosciuto alex quando già veniva preso a calci in culo,molto dal sottoscritto e stermy,ma alex all'inizio era devastante.
> Una volta, forte della sua amicizia con quelle 4 merde,chiese una sanzione per me,per una faccina fuori posto,e l'accontentarono...pure....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:solo chi c'era può capire,e chi c'era e scrive cose diverse era dall'altra parte...


Ho capito in seguito...Ho capito bene.E non riuscivo a capire chi invece di accusare a lui,accusava chi in un momento difficile e di debolezza  aveva raccontato.


----------



## Minerva (1 Aprile 2016)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> vero. Ma bisogna pure dire che Ross ha una certa maturità, ironia e capacità di esprimersi che non è da tutti.
> Se è questa la selezione, va bene. Io preferisco *la diversità *... in vari sensi e modi. Così, ve ne è per tutti.
> ...


sempre


----------



## Sbriciolata (1 Aprile 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> Credo sia il posto più giusto per il pistolotto di cui sotto:
> 
> Confesso di avervi tradito con un paio di altri forum, nell'ultimo mese.
> 
> ...


questo è un contributo molto interessante perchè per motivi miei un pochino di news sull'evoluzione tecnica dei fora me le sono andata a guardare.
Ovviamente c'è un avvicinamento al social come interazione e al blog come approccio di navigazione.
Mi è parso interessante Gravity ad esempio come piattaforma.
Ma non sono molto sicura che interessante dal punto di vista della novità della concezione significhi attraente come fruibilità.
Questo è innegabilmente, dal punto di vista grafico, orrendo.
Manco io riuscirei a fare di peggio. Lo dico senza paura che si offendano Perplesso e Fitèr perchè loro non ne hanno colpa.
Insomma, sulla base delle sfavillanti luci, delle insegne accattivanti e dell'arredo questa è la latteria della signora Pina che non ha cambiato nulla da quando c'era poranima di babbo.
Indubbiamente questo non attira molto i giovani. E come sempre, per il rinnovamento, bisogna confrontarsi con le idee nuove.


----------



## Heathcliff (1 Aprile 2016)

MaiLea ha detto:


> Rilassati che non ho alcun interesse personale,
> a me non ne viene niente, lo dico per il forum
> io posso star qui ancora per pochi giorni e poi mi trasferisco...
> respira sollevata


traslochi?


----------



## ologramma (1 Aprile 2016)

Eratò ha detto:


> Ecco...pero ridimensioniamo un attimo.Questo è un forum,aperto a tutti,un luogo di ritrovamento per tutti e non un circolo letterario....Non metto in dubbio che alcuni sanno esprimersi e scrivere meglio degli altri ed è una buona cosa ma se cominciamo con "penne d'autore" gia un pezzo di utenti di quelli che leggono ma non scrivono viene inibito.E ci sta chi aveva scritto che non scriveva perché "non si sentiva al altezza"....Non è questione di "penne d'autore",è questione di essere spontanei e liberi di scrivere senza sentirsi condizionati.


la cosa di non sentirsi all'altezza è stata la mia situazione  ma piano piano l'ho superata pèerchè non me l'avete fatta mai pesare e sono qui da più di cinque anni effettivi , solo non entro spesso ma leggo e vi tengo d'occhio ho sempre detto che qualche volta fate trattati di filosofia e scrivete romanzi ma mi piace così anche se mi sforzo di capire e tradurre , siete diventati i miei amici e mi trovo bene qui


----------



## Nicka (1 Aprile 2016)

Eratò ha detto:


> Ho capito in seguito...Ho capito bene.*E non riuscivo a capire chi invece di accusare a lui,accusava chi in un momento difficile e di debolezza  aveva raccontato.*


Questo è uno dei punti a mio parere interessante sul perchè parecchi non vogliono o smettono di mettersi a nudo.
Se ciò che si racconta in questo posto viene usato per far male, per denigrare o chissà cos'altro allora questo posto è fallito. 
E per me è una delle motivazioni per cui il confessionale pian piano sta andando in malora.


----------



## Heathcliff (1 Aprile 2016)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> questo è un contributo molto interessante perchè per motivi miei un pochino di news sull'evoluzione tecnica dei fora me le sono andata a guardare.
> Ovviamente c'è un avvicinamento al social come interazione e al blog come approccio di navigazione.
> Mi è parso interessante Gravity ad esempio come piattaforma.
> Ma non sono molto sicura che interessante dal punto di vista della novità della concezione significhi attraente come fruibilità.
> ...


eh Come no. Sai che festa per un giovane qua dentro. O vi mettete a distribuire  shortini o la vedo dura.


----------



## Nicka (1 Aprile 2016)

Heathcliff ha detto:


> eh Come no. Sai che festa per un giovane qua dentro. O vi mettete a distribuire  shortini o la vedo dura.


E però quel profumo antico di latteria d'altri tempi ha pur sempre un che di confortante...


----------



## sienne (1 Aprile 2016)

Ciao

lasciamo stare Alex. 
Ho sempre avuto l'impressione che andava di reazione. Sbagliando completamente e toccando il patologico. 
Era solo un utente. Che sbraitava in tutte le direzioni e ciò era chiaro a tutti. Non era da prendere sul serio. 
Triste. Molto. 


sienne


----------



## Foglia (1 Aprile 2016)

Posso qualche riflessione sparpagliata anch'io, da nuova? 

Allora: ho trovato il livello delle discussioni molto alto. E tante belle persone. Non lo dico per dire "volemose bene". E' impossibile, non vi conosco, quindi al di là di simpatie forumistiche non vado. 

Lo dico perché sono stata ascoltata. E aiutata. Davvero. Ho imparato e imparo da tanti. Piccole cose anche magari, eh. E credo sia questo che un utente nuovo voglia trovare in un forum. E... pure un sorriso magari, che senza la vita è già abbastanza brutta di suo :up:.

E un confronto. Che può essere anche acceso, l'importante è che sia costruttivo.

E qui li ho trovati.
E non li si trova ovunque.

Uno poi in un forum è libero di andare e venire come gli pare, e di starci finché ci sta bene e trova utilità... per me ce ne sono diverse. Il giorno che non ce ne dovessero essere più, spero di andarmente senza avere "tradito" proprio niente e nessuno. Vale a dire spero di comportarmi sempre in maniera corretta ed educata con tutti, che spesso è la ricetta perché gli altri lo siano con te.

Occhei, fatte ste premesse che ritenevo doverose, entro nel merito.

Sono capitata qui guglando "tradimento". E' stato poco più di un caso. Perché mi sento tradita, ma in senso lato. E poi la curiosità di vedere come era fatto un forum di tradimenti.

Me lo aspettavo molto diverso. Non proprio un sito di incontri/chat ma.... giù di lì :rotfl:. Invece leggere è stata una bella sorpresa, ma appunto, inaspettata. Ho dovuto leggere diverse discussioni prima di decidere di iscrivermi. E magari non tutti lo fanno. E "cestinano" il forum proprio per l'apparire (inveritieramente) incentrato su corna&dintorni. Capisco le ragioni di "dominio", ma magari in punto sarebbe utile sviluppare qualche riflessione in più. Visto che appunto il forum stesso è molto di più.

Seconda riflessione che mi permetto: gli interventi "nuovi" sono difficili da visualizzare. Sicché si perde tempo solo per trovare a che rispondere.

Terza riflessione: non starei a creare altre sezioni. E' già abbastanza dispersivo così 

Secondo me.


----------



## Eratò (1 Aprile 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Questo è uno dei punti a mio parere interessante sul perchè parecchi non vogliono o smettono di mettersi a nudo.
> Se ciò che si racconta in questo posto viene usato per far male, per denigrare o chissà cos'altro allora questo posto è fallito.
> E per me è una delle motivazioni per cui il confessionale pian piano sta andando in malora.


Quello che va ribadito infatti anche più volte secondo me è che lo scopo di questo forum,a prescindere dalle vie che si prendono dopo,è proprio quello do raccontarsi...Se uno si sente a disagio col cavolo che corre il rischio.


----------



## Ross (1 Aprile 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> Ross, posso farti una domanda? io sono semi nuova (poco usata ) e ho avuto un po' di difficoltà uscendo dal Confessionale ad inserirmi nelle altre sezioni perchè ero (ovviamente) l'ultima arrivata e capivo meno di 1/3 di ciò che leggevo. poi vabbeh ci sono stati anche altri, come posso dire........"impedimenti", ecco.
> poi ho fatto amicizia e mi sono trovata bene.
> 
> per te come è stato uscire dal Confessionale? ti sei trovato spiazzato...o accolto bene...





Minerva ha detto:


> io ho notato che tu hai fatto il percorso ideale, dopo aver raccontato la tua storia e condiviso momenti duri seipassato anche a leggere le altre e a partecipare con ironia e divertimento.
> forse sono pochi quelli che rimangono ma sono quelli in grado di reggere pesantezze e leggerezze con ottimi contributi che arricchiscono il forum



Il percorso è iniziato ancora prima di creare il nick. Avevo letto già un paio di thread-fiume per intero, prima di decidermi a entrare e sedere all'ultimo banco, senza neanche levarmi il giaccone. Poi i primi timidi interventi tra le discussioni degli altri, in cui ho testato la capacità di stare sul pezzo, iniziando a non sentirmi proprio del tutto un estraneo. 
Infine la bomba: ho iniziato a parlare nella mia stanza, dei miei guai! Qui si semina tanto: voi utenti diventate una parte del quotidiano...si inizia a familiarizzare con qualcuno!

Tra questo passaggio e la frequentazione più ampia del forum c'è un bel salto da fare, ora che mi ci fate pensare non è per nulla banale. Non ho scritto nè frequentato il forum per giorni, prima di iniziare questa nuova pagina.

Mi domando se siano previste anche altre fasi...


----------



## banshee (1 Aprile 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> Il percorso è iniziato ancora prima di creare il nick. Avevo letto già un paio di thread-fiume per intero, prima di decidermi a entrare e sedere all'ultimo banco, senza neanche levarmi il giaccone. Poi i primi timidi interventi tra le discussioni degli altri, in cui ho testato la capacità di stare sul pezzo, iniziando a non sentirmi proprio del tutto un estraneo.
> Infine la bomba: ho iniziato a parlare nella mia stanza, dei miei guai! Qui si semina tanto: voi utenti diventate una parte del quotidiano...si inizia a familiarizzare con qualcuno!
> 
> Tra questo passaggio e la frequentazione più ampia del forum c'è un bel salto da fare, ora che mi ci fate pensare non è per nulla banale. Non ho scritto nè frequentato il forum per giorni, prima di iniziare questa nuova pagina.
> ...


io dopo ho fatto amicizia


----------



## Eratò (1 Aprile 2016)

ologramma ha detto:


> la cosa di non sentirsi all'altezza è stata la mia situazione  ma piano piano l'ho superata pèerchè non me l'avete fatta mai pesare e sono qui da più di cinque anni effettivi , solo non entro spesso ma leggo e vi tengo d'occhio ho sempre detto che qualche volta fate trattati di filosofia e scrivete romanzi ma mi piace così anche se mi sforzo di capire e tradurre , siete diventati i miei amici e mi trovo bene qui


Senti Ologramma sinceramente, io son una frana a raccontarmi e a spiegarmi e son una frana anche con le lettere doppie...Veramente.E a volte mi rileggo e mi dico "ma che cacchio ho scritto?"e rido da sola....Ma sai che alla fine rido da sola?A parte che tu ti fai capire benissimo,qui siamo persone che dovrebbero scrivere liberamente cio che sentono senza dover controllare il dizionario garzanti prima....Se sparisce la spontaneita qui dentro e bisogna controllare prima di scrivere oppure fare in modo che sia piu coinvolgente possibile è la fine...Alcuni diranno "guarda chi parla" ma è cosi perfino negli scazzi.Preferisco chi mi quota e mi chiama stronza rispetto ai non detti per non trovarsi in mezzo ai flame .Almeno cosi si puo chiarire o ignorarsi...Lo preferisco guarda.Le mie migliori amicizie son nate dopo un paio di stronza dette in faccia.


----------



## ologramma (1 Aprile 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> io dopo ho fatto amicizia


è facilissimo farla sia per il tempo che si interagisce qui e in privato , se non c'è malizia la trovo una cosa normale


----------



## Fiammetta (1 Aprile 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> Credo sia il posto più giusto per il pistolotto di cui sotto:
> 
> Confesso di avervi tradito con un paio di altri forum, nell'ultimo mese.
> 
> ...


Ottimo intervento !!!
anche io metto le corna al forum, ne vivo più o meno altri 4 
detto questo sulla grafica hai perfettamente ragione.
valuterei al posto di admin e feath la possibilità di modificare sia la grafica che l'impostazione della home  page, mettendo più in evidenza il forum e rendendo più gradevole alla vista il tutto.


----------



## ologramma (1 Aprile 2016)

Eratò ha detto:


> Senti Ologramma sinceramente, io son una frana a raccontarmi e a spiegarmi e son una frana anche con le lettere doppie...Veramente.E a volte mi rileggo e mi dico "ma che cacchio ho scritto?"e rido da sola....Ma sai che alla fine rido da sola?A parte che tu ti fai capire benissimo,qui siamo persone che dovrebbero scrivere liberamente cio che sentono senza dover controllare il dizionario garzanti prima....Se sparisce la spontaneita qui dentro e bisogna controllare prima di scrivere oppure fare in modo che sia piu coinvolgente possibile è la fine...Alcuni diranno "guarda chi parla" ma è cosi perfino negli scazzi.Preferisco chi mi quota e mi chiama stronza rispetto ai non detti per non trovarsi in mezzo ai flame .Almeno cosi si puo chiarire o ignorarsi...Lo preferisco guarda.Le mie migliori amicizie son nate dopo un paio di stronza dette in faccia.


io non mi permetterei mai di dirti cose brutte ne varrebbe della mia educazione farei rivoltare mia mamma nella tomba .
Ora non ci faccio più caso sia qui che nella vita reale ma leggendoti tu sei scusata anzi ti elogio per come scrivi oltre  tutto sei perdonata perchè non sei italiana , non è che sei sotto mentite spoglie e sei come la venere della tua splendita  penisola ?


----------



## Fiammetta (1 Aprile 2016)

Heathcliff ha detto:


> eh Come no. Sai che festa per un giovane qua dentro. O vi mettete a distribuire  shortini o la vedo dura.


Heath non mi dire che hai meno di 18 anni che ti corco di mazzate 
sfogati  caro siamo qui a raccogliere le tue rimostranze.


----------



## Eratò (1 Aprile 2016)

ologramma ha detto:


> io non mi permetterei mai di dirti cose brutte ne varrebbe della mia educazione farei rivoltare mia mamma nella tomba .
> Ora non ci faccio più caso sia qui che nella vita reale ma leggendoti tu sei scusata anzi ti elogio per come scrivi oltre  tutto sei perdonata perchè non sei italiana , non è che sei sotto mentite spoglie e sei come la venere della tua splendita  penisola ?


Venere non saprei...ma spero di diventare come Atene (la dea della saggezza) almeno piu in là. Ma la vedo difficile in entrambi i casi:rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (1 Aprile 2016)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> lasciamo stare Alex.
> Ho sempre avuto l'impressione che andava di reazione. Sbagliando completamente e toccando il patologico.
> ...


Vedi Sienne se uno minaccia, trovi chi si sa difendere e chi invece ha difficoltà.
non puoi sottovalutare, ne voltarti dall'altra parte, ne dire  "puoi evitare di leggere"


----------



## Heathcliff (1 Aprile 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Heath non mi dire che hai meno di 18 anni che ti corco di mazzate
> sfogati  caro siamo qui a raccogliere le tue rimostranze.


Ma infatti io resisto perché oramai sto a mezzavia.


----------



## Fiammetta (1 Aprile 2016)

Heathcliff ha detto:


> Ma infatti io resisto perché oramai sto a mezzavia.


In effetti ti trovo un tantino rigido, anche  tu mi sa hai una certa


----------



## perplesso (1 Aprile 2016)

Per il rinnovamento grafico e il mettere al centro di tutto il forum, è meglio che si esprima Feather, riguardo la fattibilità.

per me va bene tutto.      anzi, se avete idee grafiche da sottoporre all'attenzione di tutti, ben volentieri.


----------



## sienne (1 Aprile 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Vedi Sienne se uno minaccia, trovi chi si sa difendere e chi invece ha difficoltà.
> non puoi sottovalutare, ne voltarti dall'altra parte, ne dire  "puoi evitare di leggere"



Ciao

non è questo che ho detto. 

Infatti, concordo con ciò che scrivi. Ma è un'altro discorso. 


sienne


----------



## Heathcliff (1 Aprile 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> In effetti ti trovo un tantino rigido, anche  tu mi sa hai una certa


ehhhhhh gentile fanciulla per me.. ormai. .


----------



## Fiammetta (1 Aprile 2016)

Heathcliff ha detto:


> ehhhhhh gentile fanciulla per me.. ormai. .


l'ottimismo sprizza da ogni tuo poro


----------



## Fiammetta (1 Aprile 2016)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> non è questo che ho detto.
> 
> ...


Allora forse ho frainteso il " non era da prendere sul serio "


----------



## sienne (1 Aprile 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Allora forse ho frainteso il " non era da prendere sul serio "



Ciao

vero, l'espressione in italiano è più vasta. Mannaggia ... 
Nel senso, che non ci si poteva ragionare ed era imprevedibile ... irraggiungibile. 


sienne


----------



## Fiammetta (1 Aprile 2016)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> vero, l'espressione in italiano è più vasta. Mannaggia ...
> Nel senso, che non ci si poteva ragionare ed era imprevedibile ... irraggiungibile.
> ...


Ok, si hai ragione, , non sapeva controllarsi


----------



## bettypage (1 Aprile 2016)

Per quel che può  valere la mia esperienza oltre un atteggiamento giudicante di alcuni, mi ha ferito la derisione. A distanza di mesi ci rido su anche io sul mio thread ma, come già detto, spesso si arriva qui in confessionale in stato confusionale e cerchi prima di tutto conforto. Poi arriva il confronto.
Nel thread di Rebecca io non ho scritto perchè non riuscivo a sganciarmi dal ruolo di moglie e non riuscivo a "empatizzare" con quello di amante.
io per esempio apprezzo molto l accoglienza di Fiammetta verso i nuovi perchè  da un lato ti dà la pacca sulle spalle dicendoti "coraggio " dalla altra con estremo garbo ti dice"oh ma riprenditi però ".
Altra cosa che ho respirato, non me ne vogliate, è un certo nonnismo.
Ho fatto abbastanza autocritica per capire i miei sbagli nel pormi e questo intervento non vuole accendere nessuna polemica. Solo che essendo nuova ho ben presente certe dinamiche che scattano in chi entra


----------



## Nicka (1 Aprile 2016)

bettypage ha detto:


> Per quel che può  valere la mia esperienza oltre un atteggiamento giudicante di alcuni, mi ha ferito la derisione. A distanza di mesi ci rido su anche io sul mio thread ma, come già detto, spesso si arriva qui in confessionale in stato confusionale e cerchi prima di tutto conforto. Poi arriva il confronto.
> Nel thread di Rebecca io non ho scritto perchè non riuscivo a sganciarmi dal ruolo di moglie e non riuscivo a "empatizzare" con quello di amante.
> io per esempio apprezzo molto l accoglienza di Fiammetta verso i nuovi perchè  da un lato ti dà la pacca sulle spalle dicendoti "coraggio " dalla altra con estremo garbo ti dice"oh ma riprenditi però ".
> Altra cosa che ho respirato, non me ne vogliate, è un certo nonnismo.
> Ho fatto abbastanza autocritica per capire i miei sbagli nel pormi e questo intervento non vuole accendere nessuna polemica. Solo che essendo nuova ho ben presente certe dinamiche che scattano in chi entra


Siamo stati tutti nuovi, chi prima chi dopo...
A me ne hanno dette di ogni... ma visto che appunto non sono arrivata qui in preda alla disperazione o perchè in chissà quale crisi me ne è fregato il giusto.
Io un po' malsopporto che ci si debba intefacciare coi guanti in alcuni casi...poi vabbè, se vedo davvero una delicatezza evito proprio di intervenire per pudore e rispetto.


----------



## bettypage (1 Aprile 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Siamo stati tutti nuovi, chi prima chi dopo...
> A me ne hanno dette di ogni... ma visto che appunto non sono arrivata qui in preda alla disperazione o perchè in chissà quale crisi me ne è fregato il giusto.
> Io un po' malsopporto che ci si debba intefacciare coi guanti in alcuni casi...poi vabbè, se vedo davvero una delicatezza evito proprio di intervenire per pudore e rispetto.


Guarda il giudizio può aver il peso che tu vuoi attribuire ma dalla derisione non ti difendi secondo me


----------



## Nicka (1 Aprile 2016)

bettypage ha detto:


> Guarda il giudizio può aver il peso che tu vuoi attribuire ma dalla derisione non ti difendi secondo me


Lo so bene.


----------



## sienne (1 Aprile 2016)

bettypage ha detto:


> Guarda il giudizio può aver il peso che tu vuoi attribuire ma dalla derisione non ti difendi secondo me



Ciao

verissimo. Mi sono sentita spesso paralizzata di fronte alle derisioni ... 
Mi dispiace. 


sienne


----------



## Fiammetta (1 Aprile 2016)

bettypage ha detto:


> Per quel che può  valere la mia esperienza oltre un atteggiamento giudicante di alcuni, mi ha ferito la derisione. A distanza di mesi ci rido su anche io sul mio thread ma, come già detto, spesso si arriva qui in confessionale in stato confusionale e cerchi prima di tutto conforto. Poi arriva il confronto.
> Nel thread di Rebecca io non ho scritto perchè non riuscivo a sganciarmi dal ruolo di moglie e non riuscivo a "empatizzare" con quello di amante.
> io per esempio apprezzo molto l accoglienza di Fiammetta verso i nuovi perchè  da un lato ti dà la pacca sulle spalle dicendoti "coraggio " dalla altra con estremo garbo ti dice"oh ma riprenditi però ".
> Altra cosa che ho respirato, non me ne vogliate, è un certo nonnismo.
> Ho fatto abbastanza autocritica per capire i miei sbagli nel pormi e questo intervento non vuole accendere nessuna polemica. Solo che essendo nuova ho ben presente certe dinamiche che scattano in chi entra


Ti ringrazio dell'apprezzamento.
quando arrivai qui contemporaneamente ad altre 2/3 persone, mi ritrovai dopo alcuni giorni a leggere commenti, un po' da presa in giro,  del tipo : " ma questi nuovi chi sono? Li conosci ?ma cosa vorranno?   ... " Ed altre punzecchiature.
evitai di entrare a gamba a tesa sul quel 3D e non per timore ma perché ritenni che tra l serio e il faceto avessero altresì evidenziato la preoccupazione che i nuovi portassero cambiamenti al modo si interagire tra quelli che potrei definire " storici", e certi equilibri si tenta sempre di mantenerli stabili.

ecco quel l'atteggiamento non dimostro'  capacità di accoglienza ma passata la paura dei nuovi poi con alcuni di loro mi ritrovai a scherzare ed interagire senza problemi
il fatto è che dipende da noi: accogliere, adattarsi, rispettare 
certo se un nick x con me non lo fa ma tenta di punzecchiarmi ad oltranza alla prima abbozzo, alla seconda cerco di spiegare, alla terza probabilmente mando a quel paese e tronco ogni comunicazione


----------



## Tessa (1 Aprile 2016)

Non sono d'accordo sulla necessita' di allargare l'utenza ed abbassare lo standard. 
Sono d'accordo sul cercare di restare in IT sul Confessionale e di aiutare chi entra a raccontarsi.


----------



## banshee (1 Aprile 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ti ringrazio dell'apprezzamento.
> quando arrivai qui contemporaneamente ad altre 2/3 persone, mi ritrovai dopo alcuni giorni a leggere commenti, un po' da presa in giro,  del tipo : " ma questi nuovi chi sono? Li conosci ?ma cosa vorranno?   ... " Ed altre punzecchiature.
> evitai di entrare a gamba a tesa sul quel 3D e non per timore ma perché ritenni che tra l serio e il faceto avessero altresì evidenziato la preoccupazione che i nuovi portassero cambiamenti al modo si interagire tra quelli che potrei definire " storici", e certi equilibri si tenta sempre di mantenerli stabili.
> 
> ...


Quoto. A me è successa la stessa cosa, "questa che vuole, questa chi è, questa n ha capito come funziona, è arrivata lei", e quant'altro  però, come te, io me ne frego abbastanza ed infatti eccomi qui!
Però proprio perché come dice giustamente Nicka "tutti siamo stati nuovi", cerco di essere sempre gentile con gli ultimi arrivati e di accogliere nel cazzeggio.


----------



## Heathcliff (1 Aprile 2016)

Ah il mio ingresso è stato fantastico invece.  Da neurodeliri. Poi siamo andati migliorando e mi hanno dato dello spaccone misogino che appunto vuole umiliare le donne tramite il rapporto sessuale .  Insomma è stato un bagno di salute. Ma menomale che poi si sono scusati tutti.


----------



## Eratò (1 Aprile 2016)

Penso che la flessibilità e l'apertura mentale sia ciò che serve...Non irrigidirsi alle prime impressioni e non rispondere sempre quando non si ha niente di utile e valido da dire.E dirsi le cose in faccia...Altre "perle di saggezza" non ho


----------



## Fiammetta (1 Aprile 2016)

Heathcliff ha detto:


> Ah il mio ingresso è stato fantastico invece.  Da neurodeliri. Poi siamo andati migliorando e mi hanno dato dello spaccone misogino che appunto vuole umiliare le donne tramite il rapporto sessuale .  Insomma è stato un bagno di salute. Ma menomale che poi si sono scusati tutti.


Eh quante ne dovrai passare, a me un tizio mi scrisse che veniva a spaccarmi le gambette, sicché 
vedo che hai le spalle larghe ( avatar) supererai tutte le tempeste


----------



## Tessa (1 Aprile 2016)

Heathcliff ha detto:


> Ah il mio ingresso è stato fantastico invece.  Da neurodeliri. Poi siamo andati migliorando e mi hanno dato dello spaccone misogino che appunto vuole umiliare le donne tramite il rapporto sessuale .  Insomma è stato un bagno di salute. Ma menomale che poi si sono scusati tutti.


Devo esserni persa qualcosa. Scuse comprese. 
Ti credevano un ex utente, questo ho letto.


----------



## Jim Cain (1 Aprile 2016)

FéeVerte ha detto:


> 3) E' più facile lurkare che esporsi.


Già.
Sarebbe interessante sapere quanti leggono (anche da non iscritti) senza aver mai scritto un rigo...


----------



## Jim Cain (1 Aprile 2016)

bettypage ha detto:


> Per quel che può  valere la mia esperienza oltre un atteggiamento giudicante di alcuni, mi ha ferito la derisione. A distanza di mesi ci rido su anche io sul mio thread ma, come già detto, spesso si arriva qui in confessionale in stato confusionale e cerchi prima di tutto conforto. Poi arriva il confronto.
> Nel thread di Rebecca io non ho scritto perchè non riuscivo a sganciarmi dal ruolo di moglie e non riuscivo a "empatizzare" con quello di amante.
> io per esempio apprezzo molto l accoglienza di Fiammetta verso i nuovi perchè  da un lato ti dà la pacca sulle spalle dicendoti "coraggio " dalla altra con estremo garbo ti dice"oh ma riprenditi però ".
> Altra cosa che ho respirato, non me ne vogliate, è un certo nonnismo.
> Ho fatto abbastanza autocritica per capire i miei sbagli nel pormi e questo intervento non vuole accendere nessuna polemica. Solo che essendo nuova ho ben presente certe dinamiche che scattano in chi entra


Giustissimo.
Aggiungerei in alcuni casi un elevato tasso di frustrazione che spinge ad essere intolleranti e oltremodo taglienti.
In alcuni - rarissimi - casi violenza verbale e volgarità gratuite (mi riferisco ad un utente che credo sia stato bannato).
Quello che qualcuno qui non coglie è che chi arriva qui da tradito sta male. 
Indipendentemente dal fatto - e qui mi riferisco al mio, di caso - che ha tradito a sua volta in passato.


----------



## Horny (1 Aprile 2016)

Eratò ha detto:


> Penso che la flessibilità e l'apertura mentale sia ciò che serve...Non irrigidirsi alle prime impressioni e non rispondere sempre quando non si ha niente di utile e valido da dire.E dirsi le cose in faccia...Altre "perle di saggezza" non ho


be' mi sembra già tanto.
sottoscrivo.
non sempre riesco, ma spesso prima di scrivere su faccende delicate mi chiedo:
è utile? è pertinente? è una mia proiezione?
(a volte le storie mi sembrano fasulle...quindi mi viene da sparare cazzate :facepalm
d'altra parte anche gli intervenni di getto, impulsivi, fanno bene al forum,
se ben moderato.


----------



## Horny (1 Aprile 2016)

comunque a me dispiace che se ne sia andata Rebecca.
in realtà tutti gli utenti che ho incrociato erano utili al forum,
anche quelli che non mi piacevano, o che proprio saltavo.
però i mostri che descrivete sotto il gruppo 'alex' non c'erano più.
rebecca mi era simpatica.
tuttavia secondo me non era tanto criticata, rispetto ad altri, piuttosto mi pareva lei
particolarmente sensibile ai commenti che mettevano in qualche 
modo in dubbio l'utilità della relazione con paperino.


----------



## Eliade (2 Aprile 2016)

Buscopann ha detto:


> ...o il forum è un po' immobile rispetto a qualche mese fa?
> 
> Cioè...non che qualche mese fa fosse il massimo (più che altro si litigava). Ma si scrive pochino eh?
> 
> Buscopann


Lo so che vi manca quest'acidona...però non c'era bisogno di aprire una discussione e di scriverci 50 pagine (che OVVIAMENTE non leggerò)!
Sono quasi commossa....:racchia:....ah no, era il moccolo...:rotfl:

SCUSATE, non ho resistito...


----------



## oro.blu (2 Aprile 2016)

Heathcliff ha detto:


> Ah il mio ingresso è stato fantastico invece.  Da neurodeliri. Poi siamo andati migliorando e mi hanno dato dello spaccone misogino che appunto vuole umiliare le donne tramite il rapporto sessuale .  Insomma è stato un bagno di salute. Ma menomale che poi si sono scusati tutti.



....non tutti su :carneval:


----------



## Zod (2 Aprile 2016)

Tessa ha detto:


> Non sono d'accordo sulla necessita' di allargare l'utenza ed abbassare lo standard.
> Sono d'accordo sul cercare di restare in IT sul Confessionale e di aiutare chi entra a raccontarsi.


Io sarei per l'azzeramento della lista ban e l'azzeramento dei poteri della moderazione. Lasciando spazio alle diversità si da spazio al confronto e quindi all'interazione.


----------



## Brunetta (2 Aprile 2016)

Broken Wings ha detto:


> Io sarei per l'azzeramento della lista ban e l'azzeramento dei poteri della moderazione. Lasciando spazio alle diversità si da spazio al confronto e quindi all'interazione.



Io ricordo tre o quattro ban permanenti.
Non penso che fossero presenze così arricchenti proprio come numero.


----------



## Brunetta (2 Aprile 2016)

Eliade ha detto:


> Lo so che vi manca quest'acidona...però non c'era bisogno di aprire una discussione e di scriverci 50 pagine (che OVVIAMENTE non leggerò)!
> Sono quasi commossa....:racchia:....ah no, era il moccolo...:rotfl:
> 
> SCUSATE, non ho resistito...


Un verde solo per aver scritto


----------



## Fiammetta (2 Aprile 2016)

Broken Wings ha detto:


> Io sarei per l'azzeramento della lista ban e l'azzeramento dei poteri della moderazione. Lasciando spazio alle diversità si da spazio al confronto e quindi all'interazione.


Qui non ci sono moderatori  
certo basta che chi scrive nella sua diversità si rammenti cosa è la netiquette  
benvenuto/a ? Maschio o femmina ?


----------



## Tessa (2 Aprile 2016)

Broken Wings ha detto:


> Io sarei per l'azzeramento della lista ban e l'azzeramento dei poteri della moderazione. Lasciando spazio alle diversità si da spazio al confronto e quindi all'interazione.


Intanto ciao e benvenuto!


----------



## Tessa (2 Aprile 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Qui non ci sono moderatori
> certo basta che chi scrive nella sua diversità si rammenti cosa è la netiquette
> benvenuto/a ? Maschio o femmina ?


Giusto. Chissa' perche' dal suo primo post ho dato per scontato fosse uomo.....


----------



## Fiammetta (2 Aprile 2016)

Tessa ha detto:


> Giusto. Chissa' perche' dal suo primo post ho dato per scontato fosse uomo.....


Magari ci chiarisce il dubbio


----------



## feather (3 Aprile 2016)

E levare i messaggi privati?

Si toglierebbe la possibilità si creino sette massoniche sotteranee, e il concetto sarebbe che è un forum, se uno/a ha qualcosa da dire, lo dice sul forum. Senza bisbigliare all'orecchio dell'amichetto/a.
Si toglierebbe molto alla coesione tra utenti ma diventerebbe più "pubblico" e meno sotteraneo.

Non so, è un'idea..
Minerva sarebbe d'accordo


----------



## Falcor (3 Aprile 2016)

Per quanto possa contar ciò che penso lascerei tutto com'è.

Un saluto a mia sorella, a cioppettina e alla mia lepidotterina.


----------



## disincantata (3 Aprile 2016)

feather ha detto:


> E levare i messaggi privati?
> 
> Si toglierebbe la possibilità si creino sette massoniche sotteranee, e il concetto sarebbe che è un forum, se uno/a ha qualcosa da dire, lo dice sul forum. Senza bisbigliare all'orecchio dell'amichetto/a.
> Si toglierebbe molto alla coesione tra utenti ma diventerebbe più "pubblico" e meno sotteraneo.
> ...



:up:


----------



## Brunetta (3 Aprile 2016)

Sono contraria. Non avrei potuto conoscere tante belle persone.


----------



## Nocciola (3 Aprile 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sono contraria. Non avrei potuto conoscere tante belle persone.


Quoto
A meno che non si trovi un modo anche solo per dare un contatto che sia una mail o simile


----------



## Brunetta (3 Aprile 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Quoto
> A meno che non si trovi un modo anche solo per dare un contatto che sia una mail o simile


Ma le camarille si creano comunque. Non è che in classe il gruppetto dei provocatori ha bisogno di passarsi i bigliettini.


----------



## Nocciola (3 Aprile 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma le camarille si creano comunque. Non è che in classe il gruppetto dei provocatori ha bisogno di passarsi i bigliettini.


Infatti non è così che fermi la cosa secondo me.


----------



## Nocciola (3 Aprile 2016)

Falcor ha detto:


> Per quanto possa contar ciò che penso lascerei tutto com'è.
> 
> Un saluto a mia sorella, a cioppettina e alla mia lepidotterina.


Buon giorno 
Non avevo mai notato la firma


----------



## Brunetta (3 Aprile 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Buon giorno
> Non avevo mai notato la firma



La firma è meravigliosa. Però dovrebbe scrivere fiabe invece di favole.


----------



## Fiammetta (3 Aprile 2016)

Falcor ha detto:


> Per quanto possa contar ciò che penso lascerei tutto com'è.
> 
> Un saluto a mia sorella, a cioppettina e alla mia lepidotterina.


Ciaoooooo falcor, ma come va ?!?!?!


----------



## Falcor (3 Aprile 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Buon giorno
> Non avevo mai notato la firma


Ma buongiorno a te, tanto che non ci si sente. Come stai? 



Brunetta ha detto:


> La firma è meravigliosa. Però dovrebbe scrivere fiabe invece di favole.


Ciao anche a te eh. La mia proposta di matrimonio è sempre valida 



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ciaoooooo falcor, ma come va ?!?!?!


Il lavoro va sempre una merda ma per fortuna compenso con altro


----------



## Skorpio (3 Aprile 2016)

*...*



Falcor ha detto:


> Ma buongiorno a te, tanto che non ci si sente. Come stai?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ben rientrato!
Spero per un soggiorno prolungato e non per una breve visita...

Quanto a ciò che ho letto circa i correttivi eventuali da applicare, consentìtemi un sorriso... E una osservazione:
Perche anche qui cercare di "instradare" un volere "umano", nobile o infame che sia, togliendo la possibilità di fare pvt..?

Ci sono clan, gruppetti, alleanze sottobosco, incontri, regolamenti di conti, potere di sapere o di conoscere o di far parte, esibito, o usato...?

Vivete o Lasciate vivere, o entrambi......... 
Siate magnanimi...


----------



## Eratò (3 Aprile 2016)

Io non credo che tutti gli mp siano usati solo per il sottobosco o gli "amichetti" ma a volte per chiarirsi o spiegare certe situazioni personali senza essere obbligati a farle leggere a tutti...Comunque vedete voi.


----------



## Brunetta (3 Aprile 2016)

Eratò ha detto:


> Io non credo che tutti gli mp siano usati solo per il sottobosco o gli "amichetti" ma a volte per chiarirsi o spiegare certe situazioni personali senza essere obbligati a farle leggere a tutti...Comunque vedete voi.


Infatti. Qualunque problema è in chiaro. 
Ridurre spazi non allarga l'utenza.


----------



## Nicka (3 Aprile 2016)

feather ha detto:


> E levare i messaggi privati?
> 
> Si toglierebbe la possibilità si creino sette massoniche sotteranee, e il concetto sarebbe che è un forum, se uno/a ha qualcosa da dire, lo dice sul forum. Senza bisbigliare all'orecchio dell'amichetto/a.
> Si toglierebbe molto alla coesione tra utenti ma diventerebbe più "pubblico" e meno sotteraneo.
> ...


Fossero gli mp il problema. 
Il problema è chi li usa in maniera scorretta e chi ne abusa, sempre in maniera scorretta. 
Ma su questo credo ci sia poco controllo perché chi è scorretto non ha bisogno di mp.


----------



## Horny (3 Aprile 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Fossero gli mp il problema.
> Il problema è chi li usa in maniera scorretta e chi ne abusa, sempre in maniera scorretta.
> Ma su questo credo ci sia poco controllo perché chi è scorretto non ha bisogno di mp.


mi pareva una buona idea inizialmente...ma alla fine arrivo alla tua medesima conclusione.
ma poi....che stupidità/inutilità queste scorrettezze su un forum....amichetti :sonar:
peccato perché ci sono utenti e discussioni di ottimo livello, e utili.
bisogna ignorare il più possibile il chiacchiericcio e stop.


----------



## Horny (3 Aprile 2016)

Minerva era tra le prime a NON ignorare jb quando si comportava da troll......
 peccato, perché minerva ha del potenziale.


----------



## sienne (3 Aprile 2016)

Horny ha detto:


> Minerva era tra le prime a NON ignorare jb quando si comportava da troll......
> peccato, perché minerva ha del potenziale.



Ciao

non c'entra nulla il potenziale. Tutti hanno del potenziale. 

La cosa bella è proprio la diversità. A te certe cose non danno fastidio, mentre a me si ... e così ognuno se la regola a modo suo. È il prezzo della diversità, che sono pronta a dare. Se no, si crea (in parte già mi sembra che sia così) una mono-voce ... con poche differenze. 


sienne


----------



## Skorpio (3 Aprile 2016)

*...*

Quando finisce di "scontare la pena" Minerva...?
... Tutti si può sbagliare, ma... 
E lei orgogliosamente non rinuncia al suo Nick x riciclarsi in un doppione..
Non e poco...
Quando potrà tornare ad avere MP..?..


----------



## Brunetta (3 Aprile 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Quando finisce di "scontare la pena" Minerva...?
> ... Tutti si può sbagliare, ma...
> E lei orgogliosamente non rinuncia al suo Nick x riciclarsi in un doppione..
> Non e poco...
> Quando potrà tornare ad avere MP..?..


Non so cosa tu abbia capito.

Certamente ho capito molto poco di quanto hai detto. Comunque Minerva ha chiuso lei la possibilità di mp. Non esiste la chiusura di mp come forma di ban, che non avrebbe ragione nel caso di Minerva.


----------



## Skorpio (3 Aprile 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non so cosa tu abbia capito.
> 
> Certamente ho capito molto poco di quanto hai detto. Comunque Minerva ha chiuso lei la possibilità di mp. Non esiste la chiusura di mp come forma di ban, che non avrebbe ragione nel caso di Minerva.


Ah.. Beh.. Io son qui da poco, avevo capito da quel poco che si diceva tra utenti qui da più tempo, che hanno visto e vissuto cose che io non so
Avevo capito da quello che veniva detto (poco) che fosse stata limitata, non che si fosse autolimitata..


----------



## Chiara Matraini (3 Aprile 2016)

Francamente, non capisco dove risieda il problema degli mp.
Io sono in linea generale d'accordo con Nicka quando dice che il problema  è l'uso distorto e/o l'abuso.
Per inciso, uso distorto e abuso sarebbero un problema in qualsiasi ambito.
Vorrei però aggiungere una cosa, che non mi invento, ma che ho visto scritta in più occasioni, l'ultima di qualche giorno fa proveniva dall'amministrazione. 
E cioè che gli utenti che - a quanto pare - utilizzavano male il forum e le sue funzioni ( tra cui gli mp) sono spariti dalla circolazione da tempo, vuoi per essere stati bannati, vuoi per protesta, vuoi per scelta, il che renderebbe questo posto "migliore".
Però vedo che si continua a parlare di uso distorto di mp e quando viene accennato l'argomento permane una certa sensibilità, e un considerarlo  come se fosse un fenomeno ancora in corso.
Allora vorrei capire: chi ne parla è perché ne sa qualcosa? O si riferisce semplicemente a delle ipotesi astratte? 
Perché nel primo caso significherebbe che non serve l'eliminazione di presunte "mele marce" per arginare un fenomeno dal quale tutti si ritraggono quasi disgustati, salvo poi parlarne come di cosa certamente avvenuta, che avviene, che continuerà  ad avvenire ( dimostrandone in tal modo una conoscenza DIRETTA) 
Nel secondo caso invece si tratterebbe solo di un discorso inutile, per cui torno a chiedermi dove risiederebbe il problema degli mp.


----------



## feather (3 Aprile 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Quoto
> A meno che non si trovi un modo anche solo per dare un contatto che sia una mail o simile


http://www.tradimento.net/60-l-angolo-tecnico/23281-instant-messenger-senza-numero-di-telefono


----------



## Nicka (3 Aprile 2016)

feather ha detto:


> http://www.tradimento.net/60-l-angolo-tecnico/23281-instant-messenger-senza-numero-di-telefono


Scusa...e quindi cosa abbiamo concluso?


----------



## Nicka (3 Aprile 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ah.. Beh.. Io son qui da poco, avevo capito da quel poco che si diceva tra utenti qui da più tempo, che hanno visto e vissuto cose che io non so
> Avevo capito da quello che veniva detto (poco) che fosse stata limitata, non che si fosse autolimitata..


Semplicemente Minerva ha deciso di non utilizzare gli MP e di non essere raggiungibile con quel sistema.
Nessuna limitazione imposta.
A me tra l'altro farebbe incazzare più quello che un eventuale ban.


----------



## feather (3 Aprile 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Scusa...e quindi cosa abbiamo concluso?


Niente. Dovevamo concludere qualcosa?


----------



## Nicka (3 Aprile 2016)

feather ha detto:


> Niente. Dovevamo concludere qualcosa?


Be tu proponi di chiudere gli mp e poi dai lo strumento per aggirare la cosa, mi sembra un assurdo, tutto qui.


----------



## Fiammetta (3 Aprile 2016)

Non credo che gli mp possano costituire un problema. La mia percezione è che in generale se ne faccia anche un uso moderato e limitato,  poi magari sbaglio però ho questa idea.


----------



## Brunetta (3 Aprile 2016)

Ma non si stava discutendo di come aumentare i nuovi utenti e di come non scoraggiare chi si iscrive?
Cosa c'entrano i mp?


----------



## Skorpio (3 Aprile 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma non si stava discutendo di come aumentare i nuovi utenti e di come non scoraggiare chi si iscrive?
> Cosa c'entrano i mp?


Beh.. Chi si iscrive nuovo direi che si aspetta ascolto, se lo fa dal confessionale..

Ne comprensione, ne complicità, ne lacrime e abbracci, ascolto..

Vuole spiegare perché è li, senza aspettarsi ne sputi ne gloria.. In ogni caso.

Non c'è una seconda occasione per dare una buona prima impressione, e se capita statisticamente che ce chi entra e sparisce dopo pochi giorni, vuol dire che la non buona impressione che ha avuto lo ha scoraggiato..


----------



## Nocciola (3 Aprile 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Scusa...e quindi cosa abbiamo concluso?


Appunto


----------



## sienne (3 Aprile 2016)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Francamente, non capisco dove risieda il problema degli mp.
> Io sono in linea generale d'accordo con Nicka quando dice che il problema  è l'uso distorto e/o l'abuso.
> Per inciso, uso distorto e abuso sarebbero un problema in qualsiasi ambito.
> *Vorrei però aggiungere una cosa, che non mi invento, ma che ho visto scritta in più occasioni, l'ultima di qualche giorno fa proveniva dall'amministrazione.
> ...



Ciao

e l'amministratore da dove sa, come vengono utilizzati gli MP? ... 

Diese Aussage, spricht Bänder ... 


sienne


----------



## Fiammetta (3 Aprile 2016)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> e l'amministratore da dove sa, come vengono utilizzati gli MP? ...
> 
> ...


Presumo, solo  se l'utente ricevente mp lo gira all'amministrazione e può accadere in caso di offese e minacce.
a me da admin mi è accaduto e ho dovuto bannare il mittente, peraltro poi ho scoperto che il bannato era stato segnalato da altro admin alla  polizia postale 
però son caso rari, perlomeno su siti che non trattano argomenti particolarmente facinorosi.


----------



## sienne (3 Aprile 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Presumo, solo  se l'utente ricevente mp lo gira all'amministrazione e può accadere in caso di offese e minacce.
> a me da admin mi è accaduto e ho dovuto bannare il mittente, peraltro poi ho scoperto che il bannato era stato segnalato da altro admin alla  polizia postale
> però son caso rari, perlomeno su siti che non trattano argomenti particolarmente facinorosi.



Ciao

Si parlava però di un mal uso che forma il sottobosco (adoro questo termine ... per le immagini che fa scattare) e non di vere infrazioni segnalate, che sono tutt'altra cosa. 


sienne


----------



## Fiammetta (3 Aprile 2016)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> Si parlava però di un mal uso che forma il sottobosco (adoro questo termine ... per le immagini che fa scattare) e non di vere infrazioni segnalate, che sono tutt'altra cosa.
> 
> ...


Boh non so che dirti, in tal senso, a me è capitato di ricevere in qualità di  admin richieste di utenti tramite mp del tutto strampalate  ma erano mp diretti all'amministrazione, alcuni realmente ridicoli ma insomma ci sta.
l'utente strambo può capitare.
questa la mia esperienza


----------



## Horny (3 Aprile 2016)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> non c'entra nulla il potenziale. Tutti hanno del potenziale.
> 
> ...


buona sera cara sienne,
ti rileggo con piacere!
il potenziale è funzionale al forum.
citavo quell'esempio perché per me
le discussioni si evolvono più fluide e interessanti
ignorando i comportamenti trolleschi.
e magari quegli stessi utenti si convincono a cambiare rotta....
per me trollesco e chiacchiericcio è uguale. inutile.


----------



## Horny (3 Aprile 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Non credo che gli mp possano costituire un problema. La mia percezione è che in generale se ne faccia anche un uso moderato e limitato,  poi magari sbaglio però ho questa idea.


questa era anche la mia percezione, 
forse perché è l'uso che ne faccio io,
ma quà sopra leggo parecchi post sull'aver
subito questo 'parlarsi alle spalle', tipo mi ricordo
uno che scrisse sbriciolata.
ma anche oscuro scrive sempre alludendo, e anche altri.
io non ho la minima idea a cosa si riferiscano, ne mi interessa.
in genere salto queste discussioni, appunto.
alla fine rimane poco che invogli a partecipare.


----------



## Horny (3 Aprile 2016)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Francamente, non capisco dove risieda il problema degli mp.
> Io sono in linea generale d'accordo con Nicka quando dice che il problema  è l'uso distorto e/o l'abuso.
> Per inciso, uso distorto e abuso sarebbero un problema in qualsiasi ambito.
> Vorrei però aggiungere una cosa, che non mi invento, ma che ho visto scritta in più occasioni, l'ultima di qualche giorno fa proveniva dall'amministrazione.
> ...


boh, io ho cominciato a leggere di queste storie da quando venne fuori che l'amministrazione leggeva e pubblicava gli mp. poi mi ricordo che qualcuno spesso si lamenta/tava di aver ricevuto mp di insulti da altri utenti. 
magari questi 'perturbatori' non ci sono più, ma non sono stati rimpiazzati da nuovi utenti.
comunque è un mortorio


----------



## Skorpio (3 Aprile 2016)

Horny ha detto:


> boh, io ho cominciato a leggere di queste storie da quando venne fuori che l'amministrazione leggeva e pubblicava gli mp. poi mi ricordo che qualcuno spesso si lamenta/tava di aver ricevuto mp di insulti da altri utenti.
> magari questi 'perturbatori' non ci sono più, ma non sono stati rimpiazzati da nuovi utenti.
> comunque è un mortorio


Perché è un mortorio secondo te?
Per essere vivace cosa dovresti notare che non noti?
Più gente? Più argomenti? Più storie piccanti di cui parlare? Più insulti..?


----------



## Brunetta (3 Aprile 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Perché è un mortorio secondo te?
> Per essere vivace cosa dovresti notare che non noti?
> Più gente? Più argomenti? Più storie piccanti di cui parlare? Più insulti..?



Siamo a pagina 55.
È dalla prima che si parte dall'osservazione del fatto che ci sono pochi utenti nuovi e la maggior parte delle nuove persone se ne va dopo pochi post.
E chiedi qual è il problema?


----------



## Horny (3 Aprile 2016)

Più gente? SI
Più argomenti? certo!
 Più storie piccanti di cui parlare? più storie, di tutti i generi.
Più insulti..? assolutamente NO


----------



## perplesso (3 Aprile 2016)

Horny ha detto:


> Più gente? SI
> Più argomenti? certo!
> Più storie piccanti di cui parlare? più storie, di tutti i generi.
> Più insulti..? assolutamente NO


più argomenti basta proporli.   se qualcuno si sente inibito da qualcosa o qualcuno, lo espliciti e ne parliamo. magari è solo un'impressione magari no, ma almeno si scioglie un nodo.

più gente verrà di coinseguenza a questo.


----------



## Horny (3 Aprile 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> più argomenti basta proporli.   se qualcuno si sente inibito da qualcosa o qualcuno, lo espliciti e ne parliamo. magari è solo un'impressione magari no, ma almeno si scioglie un nodo.
> 
> più gente verrà di coinseguenza a questo.


 non credo che i miei attuali argomenti
siano interessanti


----------



## Skorpio (3 Aprile 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Siamo a pagina 55.
> È dalla prima che si parte dall'osservazione del fatto che ci sono pochi utenti nuovi e la maggior parte delle nuove persone se ne va dopo pochi post.
> E chiedi qual è il problema?


Si, perché si può essere in 5 e non esserci alcun mortorio, o in 5000 e tirarsi a giornate gli sbadigli l uno verso l altro...


----------



## Skorpio (3 Aprile 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> più argomenti basta proporli.   se qualcuno si sente inibito da qualcosa o qualcuno, lo espliciti e ne parliamo. magari è solo un'impressione magari no, ma almeno si scioglie un nodo.
> 
> più gente verrà di coinseguenza a questo.


Sono d accordo..
Per quanto mi riguarda io avrei argomenti da proporre da qui al 2019, volendo.. 
Cose vere e reali, non teorie
Ma se per il momento mi astengo un motivo ci sarà.......?
Buonanotte a tutti...


----------



## bettypage (3 Aprile 2016)

Ma il confessionale si è  sempre chiamato confessionale?


----------



## Brunetta (3 Aprile 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Si, perché si può essere in 5 e non esserci alcun mortorio, o in 5000 e tirarsi a giornate gli sbadigli l uno verso l altro...


In 5 si è un gruppo whatsapp non un forum.


----------



## perplesso (3 Aprile 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Sono d accordo..
> Per quanto mi riguarda io avrei argomenti da proporre da qui al 2019, volendo..
> Cose vere e reali, non teorie
> Ma se per il momento mi astengo un motivo ci sarà.......?
> Buonanotte a tutti...


esponici i motivi per cui ti astieni e vediamo se sono tue percezioni o se ci sono delle questioni da risolvere


----------



## bettypage (3 Aprile 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Sono d accordo..
> Per quanto mi riguarda io avrei argomenti da proporre da qui al 2019, volendo..
> Cose vere e reali, non teorie
> Ma se per il momento mi astengo un motivo ci sarà.......?
> Buonanotte a tutti...


Siamo prevenuti?


----------



## perplesso (3 Aprile 2016)

bettypage ha detto:


> Ma il confessionale si è  sempre chiamato confessionale?


che io sappia sì


----------



## bettypage (3 Aprile 2016)

Perplesso ma quei 248 utenti attivi che leggo in home cosa rappresenta come numero?persone connesse?


----------



## bettypage (3 Aprile 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> che io sappia sì


È  che a esser pignoli sottende pentimento(Ginga)(Ginga)


----------



## perplesso (3 Aprile 2016)

bettypage ha detto:


> Perplesso ma quei 248 utenti attivi che leggo in home cosa rappresenta come numero?persone connesse?


no sono quelli che teoricamente hanno l'account attivo ma non sempre è così.  anche perchè il sistema disattiva in automatico gli account di chi non si connette per qualche tempo (non ricordo mai il minimo) e questo forse è un elemento che riflettendoci bene e pensando a Mailea o Rebecca, potrebbe essere un boomerang.

tieni presente che i "cancellati" non possono scrivere ma possono leggere.   solo i bannati sono impediti anche in lettura.


----------



## bettypage (3 Aprile 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> no sono quelli che teoricamente hanno l'account attivo ma non sempre è così.  anche perchè il sistema disattiva in automatico gli account di chi non si connette per qualche tempo (non ricordo mai il minimo) e questo forse è un elemento che riflettendoci bene e pensando a Mailea o Rebecca, potrebbe essere un boomerang.
> 
> tieni presente che i "cancellati" non possono scrivere ma possono leggere.   solo i bannati sono impediti anche in lettura.


I cancellati leggono anche le sezioni"private" e i bannati  solo le sezioni aperte?


----------



## perplesso (3 Aprile 2016)

bettypage ha detto:


> I cancellati leggono anche le sezioni"private" e i bancari solo le sezioni aperte?


i cancellati dovrebbero poter leggere tutto il forum, ma non possono intervenire.

gli ospiti possono leggere solo le sezioni in chiaro.


----------



## bettypage (3 Aprile 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> i cancellati dovrebbero poter leggere tutto il forum, ma non possono intervenire.
> 
> gli ospiti possono leggere solo le sezioni in chiaro.


Bancari=bannati:rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (3 Aprile 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Sono d accordo..
> Per quanto mi riguarda io avrei argomenti da proporre da qui al 2019, volendo..
> Cose vere e reali, non teorie
> Ma se per il momento mi astengo un motivo ci sarà.......?
> Buonanotte a tutti...


il motivo lo puoi esplicitare, potrebbe essere di aiuto. 

io finora leggendo il 3D ho appreso  che il forum sembra non attiri, è un "mortorio" quindi ne deduco che siamo utenti noiosi e banali ? 

la mia è un osservazione  ironica, però figlioli miei se io fossi un nuovo utente e leggessi certi passaggi di questo 3D, penserei questo 
suvvia un po' di autostima


----------



## Falcor (4 Aprile 2016)

bettypage ha detto:


> *I cancellati* leggono anche le sezioni"private" e i bannati  solo le sezioni aperte?





perplesso ha detto:


> *i cancellati* dovrebbero poter leggere tutto il forum, ma non possono intervenire.
> 
> gli ospiti possono leggere solo le sezioni in chiaro.


Se per cancellati si intendono gli account ingrigiti, allora possono leggere solo le sezioni in chiaro.


----------



## MariLea (4 Aprile 2016)

bettypage ha detto:


> Ma il confessionale si è  sempre chiamato confessionale?





perplesso ha detto:


> che io sappia sì


Nel primo tradimento la sezione si chiamava "Ti serve aiuto"
Nel secondo, riaperto da Fà, fu chiamato "Confessionale" 



perplesso ha detto:


> no sono quelli che teoricamente hanno l'account attivo ma non sempre è così.  anche perchè il sistema disattiva in automatico gli account di chi non si connette per qualche tempo (non ricordo mai il minimo) e questo forse è un elemento che riflettendoci bene e pensando a Mailea o Rebecca, potrebbe essere un boomerang.
> 
> tieni presente che i "cancellati" non possono scrivere ma possono leggere.   solo i bannati sono impediti anche in lettura.


Si, il mio account era stato cancellato per inattività, mi era arrivato avviso x email, ma dopo qualche anno credo.
Comunque quando sono rientrata, prima di iscrivermi, non potevo leggere Mausoleo, Privée e Amore e sesso.


----------



## sienne (4 Aprile 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Sono d accordo..
> Per quanto mi riguarda io avrei argomenti da proporre da qui al 2019, volendo..
> Cose vere e reali, non teorie
> Ma se per il momento mi astengo un motivo ci sarà.......?
> Buonanotte a tutti...



Ciao

da nuovo utente avrai motivi differenti dai miei, che sono qui da 5 anni ... 
Sarebbe interessante sapere li tuo punto di vista ... 


sienne


----------



## oscuro (4 Aprile 2016)

*Però*

Il problema,non sono gli mp,il problema sono le persone,la correttezza delle persone,l'onestà delle persone.
Io sarei per lasciare tutto così,adoro essere pugnalato alle spalle,adoro sapere che ci son persone che fanno le pseudo amiche e poi vanno a chiedere il mio ban all'amministratore in privato,adoro veder che in chiaro agiscono in un modo e in privato legano che con chi in chiaro è sconveniente legare,adoro sapere di pseudo scalate al forum,gente che si proponeva come vice admin,vice consigliera,consigliera,cordate,scalate,infamate,adoro sapere che in chiaro c'erano persone che dicevano di essere di un posto e invece erano di un altro,adoro sapere che in chiaro dicevano di essere A invece erano B,adoro sapere che magari si spacciavano per oneste,ma non potevano esserlo perchè ricattate,perchè qualcuno sapeva.....,adoro che poi a qualcuno veniva fatto credere di essere un figo,e una mattina sto figo si sveglia e pensa di essere il giustiziere della notte, e va a rompere i coglioni in privato alle persone,entrando nel privato di cose e dinamiche che neanche conosce prendendo per risposta una serie di calci nel culo.
Perchè volete togliermi tutto questo?perchè?
:rotfl:


----------



## ologramma (4 Aprile 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> i cancellati dovrebbero poter leggere tutto il forum, ma non possono intervenire.
> 
> gli ospiti possono leggere solo le sezioni in chiaro.



altra cosa che non capisco sono gli invisibili cioè quelli che ci sono ma non si sa , non la capisco sta cosa.
nel mio piccolo posso dire che sono soddisfatto di questo forum , ho sempre letto sin dal 2010  e qualcosina indietro prima per ritrovare la mia situazione e poi per curiosità di leggere ho iniziato dal principio , posso dire come dice qualcuno ci sono gli alti e bassi del forum , liti ma anche cose belle come amicizie e storie, c'è stata l'evoluzione del forum dovuto agli anni intercorsi a dialogare quindi per noi che siamo qui da anni cosa possiamo raccontare che già non si sappia?
Ecco perchè molte cose che si scrivono sono frammenti di vita o cose che vorremmo che fossero, molti nuovi vedono la famigliarità tra alcuni e forse pensano che sia da equiparare quasi ad una chat ed è per questo che forse i nuovi difficilmente si integrano? 
Aho oscu me so rovinato buon inizio settimana


----------



## oscuro (4 Aprile 2016)

*Si*



ologramma ha detto:


> altra cosa che non capisco sono gli invisibili cioè quelli che ci sono ma non si sa , non la capisco sta cosa.
> nel mio piccolo posso dire che sono soddisfatto di questo forum , ho sempre letto sin dal 2010  e qualcosina indietro prima per ritrovare la mia situazione e poi per curiosità di leggere ho iniziato dal principio , posso dire come dice qualcuno ci sono gli alti e bassi del forum , liti ma anche cose belle come amicizie e storie, c'è stata l'evoluzione del forum dovuto agli anni intercorsi a dialogare quindi per noi che siamo qui da anni cosa possiamo raccontare che già non si sappia?
> Ecco perchè molte cose che si scrivono sono frammenti di vita o cose che vorremmo che fossero, molti nuovi vedono la famigliarità tra alcuni e forse pensano che sia da equiparare quasi ad una chat ed è per questo che forse i nuovi difficilmente si integrano?
> Aho oscu me so rovinato buon inizio settimana


Sei un mito.:up:


----------



## ologramma (4 Aprile 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sei un mito.:up:


ce manca solo che mi fai santo:up:


----------



## Fiammetta (4 Aprile 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Il problema,non sono gli mp,il problema sono le persone,la correttezza delle persone,l'onestà delle persone.
> Io sarei per lasciare tutto così,adoro essere pugnalato alle spalle,adoro sapere che ci son persone che fanno le pseudo amiche e poi vanno a chiedere il mio ban all'amministratore in privato,adoro veder che in chiaro agiscono in un modo e in privato legano che con chi in chiaro è sconveniente legare,adoro sapere di pseudo scalate al forum,gente che si proponeva come vice admin,vice consigliera,consigliera,cordate,scalate,infamate,adoro sapere che in chiaro c'erano persone che dicevano di essere di un posto e invece erano di un altro,adoro sapere che e in chiaro dicevano di essere A invece erano B,adoro sapere che magari si spacciavano per oneste,ma non potevano esserlo perchè ricattate,perchè qualcuno sapeva.....,adoro che poi a qualcuno veniva fatto credere di essere un figo,e una mattina sto figo si sveglia e pensa di essere il giustiziere della notte, e va a rompere i coglioni in privato alle persone,entrando nel privato di cose e dinamiche che neanche conosce prendendo per risposta una serie di calci nel culo.
> Perchè volete togliermi tutto questo?perchè?
> :rotfl:


Oggi ti sei sveglia in forma.... Ma andando ot siamo ancora maritati? 
io comunque la grafica e impostazione della home Page la cambierei e Ross e Sbri hanno ragione.. Anzi sono stati lievi ma onestamente la grafica fa cagare (per me) 
Per il resto io non voglio toglierti nulla


----------



## oscuro (4 Aprile 2016)

*Si*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Oggi ti sei sveglia in forma.... Ma andando ot siamo ancora maritati?
> io comunque la grafica e impostazione della home Page la cambierei e Ross e Sbri hanno ragione.. Anzi sono stati lievi ma onestamente la grafica fa cagare (per me)
> Per il resto io non voglio toglierti nulla


Certo,non hai chiesto il divorzio quindi....!
Ho avuto delle mancanze come marito,è vero,ma ho avuto qualche pisello di troppo ultimamente,mi farò perdonare.:up:
Grafica e impostazioni fanno cagare?Non sono il massimo,io nel 2002 entrai in un sito simile...tradimento.it,e la grafica era molto più accattivante...un giorno racconterò...non mi venne fatta una bella accoglienza....c'erano le penne d'autore....poi il sito è stato chiuso dalla postale...se non sbaglio.:rotfl:

Non togliete gli mp...mi piace essere pugnalato alle spalle....vi prego...:rotfl:


----------



## Minerva (4 Aprile 2016)

cavolo, 
ora che mi ricordo ci fu una questione di pedopornografia dove ...aspetta un fotografo come si chiamava ..mi pare everyone (o no?) fu ingiustamente incriminato e seguì uno scambio fra i gestori del sito (vecchio tradimento.it) forse anche legale perché loro avevano pubblicato qualcosa su di lui che invece fu assolto.più o meno mi pare che la questione fu così.
ricordo poi che fa lasciò la gestione del tradimento.net successivo al tedesco perché dovette assentarsi per essere ospitato in casa circondariale estera:singleeye:


----------



## Minerva (4 Aprile 2016)

non vedo perché dovrei essere contenta se dovessero chiudersi i mp.chemmefrega.sulpotenziale lo so, sono intelligente ma non mi applico


----------



## Skorpio (4 Aprile 2016)

*...*



Brunetta ha detto:


> In 5 si è un gruppo whatsapp non un forum.


Si ma non fissare la tua attenzione sul 5, Brunetta.. Per catalogare immediatamente il tipo di gruppo..
Fissala sul concetto che cercavo di trasferire, e cioè che per me non è la quantità che è strettamente collegata alla vitalità.
Si può essere "vivi" in 50 (se 5 non ti va bene) e morti in 5000... 

Tieni anche conto che la vitalità attrae mentre il mortorio allontana..


----------



## sienne (4 Aprile 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Si ma non fissare la tua attenzione sul 5, Brunetta.. Per catalogare immediatamente il tipo di gruppo..
> Fissala sul concetto che cercavo di trasferire, e cioè che per me non è la quantità che è strettamente collegata alla vitalità.
> Si può essere "vivi" in 50 (se 5 non ti va bene) e morti in 5000...
> 
> Tieni anche conto che la vitalità attrae mentre il mortorio allontana..



Ciao

in questo caso, però, la quantità fa parte della qualità, perché per forza di cosa c'è più varietà e così scelta ... 
Tutto ciò, un piccolo gruppo non lo può dare. Per vivaci che riescano ad essere ... 


sienne


----------



## Skorpio (4 Aprile 2016)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> in questo caso, però, la quantità fa parte della qualità, perché per forza di cosa c'è più varietà e così scelta ...
> Tutto ciò, un piccolo gruppo non lo può dare. Per vivaci che riescano ad essere ...
> ...


Ciao Sienne.. Io non la vedo cosi.

Per me il mortorio sta non a livelli di quantità, ovvio che se siamo in 3 è più difficile...

Peraltro io non lo sento nemmeno morto questo forum, per cui..

Si parlava anche di nuovi utenti che si scoraggiano.. Secondo te è perché vedono che siamo troppo pochi che se la Svignano?


----------



## Skorpio (4 Aprile 2016)

*...*

Apriamo un 3d apposta sul perché si scoraggiano gli utenti.
Vediamo chi partecipa di quelli che siamo..
Vediamo se dopo 3 risposte si comincia a fare: bravo brava quoto, sei un tesoro, picci pucci bau miao..

Vediamo se ci si mette in gioco nel rispondere

Dove mettersi in gioco vuol dire iniziare senza sapere come si finisce..
E dove si è disposti anche a finire dicendo magari: si è vero, un po è anche colpa mia, cercherò di migliorare

Vediamo.. Chi lo apre .. Faccio io..?


----------



## sienne (4 Aprile 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ciao Sienne.. Io non la vedo cosi.
> 
> Per me il mortorio sta non a livelli di quantità, ovvio che se siamo in 3 è più difficile...
> 
> ...



Ciao

credo, che siano più verdure a fare il minestrone. 
L'accoglienza è migliorata tantissimo, rispetto ad un anno fa. 
Perciò, qualcosa si è mosso ... ma sicuramente c'è dell'altro. 

Se fossi approdata oggi qui, non avrei scritto. Ma non per una questione di accoglienza, ma essendo così pochi, ci si ritrova subito sotto una lente d'ingrandimento. E questo già può risultare fastidioso. Poi, la maggior parte sono utenti che hanno digerito e tritato l'argomento in tutte le salse, direzioni, costellazioni ecc. possibile e immaginabile. Questo influisce tanto sul modo di interagire ... ditemi quello che volete, ma è differente lo scambio con uno che sta vivendo la stessa cosa ... o è da poco che lo ha vissuto a confronto con uno che ha chiuso e lasciato tutto alle spalle. 

Però, ogni rinnovamento richiede del tempo ... è primavera. 


sienne


----------



## perplesso (4 Aprile 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Apriamo un 3d apposta sul perché si scoraggiano gli utenti.
> Vediamo chi partecipa di quelli che siamo..
> Vediamo se dopo 3 risposte si comincia a fare: bravo brava quoto, sei un tesoro, picci pucci bau miao..
> 
> ...


sì


----------



## Skorpio (4 Aprile 2016)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> credo, che siano più verdure a fare il minestrone.
> L'accoglienza è migliorata tantissimo, rispetto ad un anno fa.
> ...


Bella questa cosa della lente di ingrandimento...
E cosa sentìresti di fastidioso in quella lente addosso a te, tu entrassi ora?...

In fondo vuol dire che c'è attenzione, non dovrebbe esser fastidioso.. No?


----------



## Skorpio (4 Aprile 2016)

*...*



perplesso ha detto:


> sì


Se lo dice Perplesso Filini: facci lei! 
Skorpio Fantozzi risponde.. Faccio io!


----------



## oscuro (4 Aprile 2016)

*Si*



Minerva ha detto:


> cavolo,
> ora che mi ricordo ci fu una questione di pedopornografia dove ...aspetta un fotografo come si chiamava ..mi pare everyone (o no?) fu ingiustamente incriminato e seguì uno scambio fra i gestori del sito (vecchio tradimento.it) forse anche legale perché loro avevano pubblicato qualcosa su di lui che invece fu assolto.più o meno mi pare che la questione fu così.
> ricordo poi che fa lasciò la gestione del tradimento.net successivo al tedesco perché dovette assentarsi per essere ospitato in casa circondariale estera:singleeye:



Si,ricordo bene l'accoglienza che mi fu riservata.
D'altronde quella simpatica della mia ex mi aveva descritto come un schizzato e violento....e le famose penne d'autore tutte a darle spago....!
Ricordo ci fu SOLO UNO "billy conte di cagliostro"...a scrivere:aspettiamo,ascoltiamo la sua di versione....
Le accoglienze di oggi sono una passeggiata...rebecca ha poco di cui lamentarsi....!Ne avrei di cose da scrivere sulle penne d'autore....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:anni dopo si scusarono...quando anche a loro la famosa simpaticona creò parecchi problemi....


----------



## Alessandra (4 Aprile 2016)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> credo, che siano più verdure a fare il minestrone.
> L'accoglienza è migliorata tantissimo, rispetto ad un anno fa.
> ...


Quoto ogni riga :up:


----------



## sienne (5 Aprile 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Bella questa cosa della lente di ingrandimento...
> E cosa sentìresti di fastidioso in quella lente addosso a te, tu entrassi ora?...
> 
> In fondo vuol dire che c'è attenzione, non dovrebbe esser fastidioso.. No?



Ciao

ehhh, tu però ancora non hai risposto o preso posizione, del perché non apri dei thread.
Lo hai annunciato tu, che vi è un motivo, che è proprio oggetto di discussione. 
Cosa ti trattiene? 


sienne


----------



## Skorpio (5 Aprile 2016)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> ehhh, tu però ancora non hai risposto o preso posizione, del perché non apri dei thread.
> Lo hai annunciato tu, che vi è un motivo, che è proprio oggetto di discussione.
> ...


È molto semplice.
Hai mai sentito dire da un utente che di ciò che pensano gli altri non gliene frega nulla?

Salvo trovare 2 o 3 o più utenti che la pensano esattamente come lui?

Ti basta scorrere i vari 3d per trovare questo concetto ridondante


----------



## Fiammetta (5 Aprile 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> È molto semplice.
> Hai mai sentito dire da un utente che di ciò che pensano gli altri non gliene frega nulla?
> 
> Salvo trovare 2 o 3 o più utenti che la pensano esattamente come lui?
> ...


Abbi pazienza sono ancora assonnata, ma non credo di aver compreso il senso,, ti blocca la condivisione di un parere che afferma un certo menefreghismo rispetto ai giudizi altrui? 
Buongiorno caro


----------



## sienne (5 Aprile 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> È molto semplice.
> Hai mai sentito dire da un utente che di ciò che pensano gli altri non gliene frega nulla?
> 
> Salvo trovare 2 o 3 o più utenti che la pensano esattamente come lui?
> ...



Ciao

si, l'ho sentito spesso, che ciò che hanno da dire gli altri, ad alcuni non interessa. Ma poi, si agganciano a coloro che annuiscono ai loro argomenti. Bene, e tu con tutto ciò cosa c'entri? 


sienne


----------



## Skorpio (5 Aprile 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Abbi pazienza sono ancora assonnata, ma non credo di aver compreso il senso,, ti blocca la condivisione di un parere che afferma un certo menefreghismo rispetto ai giudizi altrui?
> Buongiorno caro


Ciao!! 
Non è che sono "bloccato".. È una scelta libera che parte dalla constatazione di quanto ho detto sopra.. 

Ma... Ti sembro "bloccato" io qui dentro?..


----------



## Skorpio (5 Aprile 2016)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> si, l'ho sentito spesso, che ciò che hanno da dire gli altri a loro non interessa. Ma poi, si agganciano a coloro che annuiscono ai suoi argomenti. Bene, e tu con tutto ciò cosa c'entri?
> 
> ...


C'entro che io so già in anticipo che ciò che penso non gli interessa.
Lo dicono loro
Mi risparmio la fatica.. 

Se fossi interessato a far parte del gruppetto di "quelli che la pensano cosi" potrei anche dirlo..

Ma non sono interessato.. 

Delle persone mi interessano le emozioni, non i pareri.

E io (a parte quando scherzo) scrivo quello che provo, non quello che penso


----------



## oscuro (5 Aprile 2016)

*Skorpio*

Sai che ancora non ho capito dove vuoi arrivare a parare?cosa stai provando a dire?


----------



## Nicka (5 Aprile 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sai che ancora non ho capito dove vuoi arrivare a parare?cosa stai provando a dire?


Siamo in due a non aver capito...


----------



## Fiammetta (5 Aprile 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> C'entro che io so già in anticipo che ciò che penso non gli interessa.
> Lo dicono loro
> Mi risparmio la fatica..
> 
> ...


Capisco ancora meno 
di quale gruppetto parli non so 
Per il resto se tu come me te ne freghi in linea di massima del giudizio altrui, puoi esprimerti, dire, fare, baciare, lettera, testamento... Come vuoi


----------



## Tessa (5 Aprile 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Siamo in due a non aver capito...


Tre


----------



## sienne (5 Aprile 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> C'entro che io so già in anticipo che ciò che penso non gli interessa.
> Lo dicono loro
> Mi risparmio la fatica..
> 
> ...



Ciao

noto una discrepanza tra quello che scrivi e quello che tenti di dire. 

Perché se la mancanza d'interesse è reciproca, il "problema" non sussiste, 
perciò è altro che vuoi far capire ... perché dentro questo disinteresse, qualcosa ti ferma ... 


sienne


----------



## oscuro (5 Aprile 2016)

*Si*

E non capisco neanche come mai utenti relativamente nuovi hanno così a cuore le sorti di questo posto,e scrivo questo senza ironia alcuna.
Sarà che quando arrivai io,l'accoglienza fu talmente di merda che ero troppo impegnato a difendermi per pensare alle sorti di tradimento.it....


----------



## Fiammetta (5 Aprile 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> E non capisco neanche come mai utenti relativamente nuovi hanno così a cuore le sorti di questo posto,e scrivo questo senza ironia alcuna.
> Sarà che quando arrivai io,l'accoglienza fu talmente di merda che ero troppo impegnato a difendermi per pensare alle sorti di tradimento.it....


In effetti non mi sembra che le accoglienze ultimamente siano così male, ci son stati momenti peggiori 
Poi torniamo sempre al solito discorso dipende dalla sensibilità individuale


----------



## sienne (5 Aprile 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> In effetti non mi sembra che le accoglienze ultimamente siano così male, ci son stati momenti peggiori
> Poi torniamo sempre al solito discorso dipende dalla sensibilità individuale



Ciao

è vero che l'accoglienza è migliorata tanto. 
Ma lui non sta parlando dell'accoglienza, ma del dialogo ... 
È diverso ... 


sienne


----------



## Skorpio (5 Aprile 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Capisco ancora meno
> di quale gruppetto parli non so
> Per il resto se tu come me te ne freghi in linea di massima del giudizio altrui, puoi esprimerti, dire, fare, baciare, lettera, testamento... Come vuoi


Ma lo faccio.. No?
Ognuno si rapporta come a lui è più congeniale...

A proposito.. Leggevo da qualche parte che sei Umbra.. E che in passato hai frequentato altri forum...
Beh.. Se Monteriggioni ti dice qualcosa, io e te ci potremmo anche conoscere, sai..? E qui in ufficio nel cassetto da qualche parte ho una tua letterina un po datata ma molto "infuocata"..


----------



## oscuro (5 Aprile 2016)

*Si*

Sono un pò tardo,ancora non ho capito dove è il problema.


----------



## oscuro (5 Aprile 2016)

*Ma*



Skorpio ha detto:


> Ma lo faccio.. No?
> Ognuno si rapporta come a lui è più congeniale...
> 
> A proposito.. Leggevo da qualche parte che sei Umbra.. E che in passato hai frequentato altri forum...
> Beh.. Se Monteriggioni ti dice qualcosa, io e te ci potremmo anche conoscere, sai..? E qui in ufficio nel cassetto da qualche parte ho una tua letterina un po datata ma molto "infuocata"..


MA che significa quello cha hai scritto?
Uno si rapporta con tutti,poi magari ha un rapporto confidenziale con chi sente più vicino o ispira maggiore simpatia.
Per il resto sarebbe il caso di scrivere certe cose privatamente...


----------



## sienne (5 Aprile 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ma lo faccio.. No?
> Ognuno si rapporta come a lui è più congeniale...
> 
> A proposito.. Leggevo da qualche parte che sei Umbra.. E che in passato hai frequentato altri forum...
> Beh.. Se Monteriggioni ti dice qualcosa, io e te ci potremmo anche conoscere, sai..? E qui in ufficio nel cassetto da qualche parte ho una tua letterina un po datata ma molto "infuocata"..



Ciao

mi sta bene, se cambi discorso. Forse non sai neanche tu, dove vuoi realmente arrivare. 
Comunque rimane, che qualcosa ti ha spinto a dire che c'è un motivo se non apri dei thread. 
Se tutto non ha questa importanza, allora non capisco bene cosa volevi comunicare realmente. 
Lasciamo perdere. Va bene così. 


sienne


----------



## danny (5 Aprile 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> C'entro che io so già in anticipo che ciò che penso non gli interessa.
> Lo dicono loro
> Mi risparmio la fatica..
> 
> ...



Non sapevo ci fosse questo gruppetto.
Sono qui da 3 anni e non me ne sono accorto.
Di cosa stai parlando?


----------



## Skorpio (5 Aprile 2016)

*...*



oscuro ha detto:


> Sai che ancora non ho capito dove vuoi arrivare a parare?cosa stai provando a dire?


Si che l ho capito.
Voglio dire che mi pongo in modo diverso da altri, non migliore ne peggiore, ma diverso.
Da altri, non da tutti.


----------



## Skorpio (5 Aprile 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Non sapevo ci fosse questo gruppetto.
> Sono qui da 3 anni e non me ne sono accorto.
> Di cosa stai parlando?


Nemmeno io lo so
Ma non mi interessa saperlo..
Sono altri che se ne sono lamentati, se leggi in 3d che ho aperto ieri


----------



## Skorpio (5 Aprile 2016)

*...*



sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> mi sta bene, se cambi discorso. Forse non sai neanche tu, dove vuoi realmente arrivare.
> Comunque rimane, che qualcosa ti ha spinto a dire che c'è un motivo se non apri dei thread.
> ...


Guarda che io sono già "arrivato".. Mi fate delle domande e rispondo...
È probabilmente colpa mia che non mi rendo comprensibile. No problemi


----------



## sienne (5 Aprile 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Nemmeno io lo so
> Ma non mi interessa saperlo..
> Sono altri che se ne sono lamentati, se leggi in 3d che ho aperto ieri



Ciao

guarda che qui non se ne parlava. Lo hai tirato in ballo tu, mettendoti pure in relazione al "gruppo". 
Se io mi metto in relazione a qualcosa, significa che so di cosa parlo ... e si parlava di te. 

O cambi totalmente argomento, e va bene, o ti spieghi. 


sienne


----------



## sienne (5 Aprile 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Guarda che io sono già "arrivato".. Mi fate delle domande e rispondo...
> È probabilmente colpa mia che non mi rendo comprensibile. No problemi



Ciao

va benissimo così, dai. 

E va bene parlare secondo quello che si prova. Ma mettici pure un po' di testa 
perché se no è un casino e non si capisce nulla ... :rotfl:


sienne


----------



## Skorpio (5 Aprile 2016)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> guarda che qui non se ne parlava. Lo hai tirato in ballo tu, mettendoti pure in relazione al "gruppo".
> Se io mi metto in relazione a qualcosa, significa che so di cosa parlo ... e si parlava di te.
> ...


Mah.. Mi sembrava tu mi avessi chiesto spiegazioni proprio tu...
Probabilmente ho capito male.. 
Mi spiace.. Scusate


----------



## Eratò (5 Aprile 2016)

Ma Skorpio stai giocando al gatto con il topo?Se hai da dire dici...Perché questo dire/non dire/non avete capito/non mi sto facendo capire?


----------



## sienne (5 Aprile 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Mah.. Mi sembrava tu mi avessi chiesto spiegazioni proprio tu...
> Probabilmente ho capito male..
> Mi spiace.. Scusate



Ciao

ti ho chiesto spiegazioni del perché tu non apri dei thread. Annunciato da te e che hai dei motivi. 
I motivi mi interessavano ... e hai dato una spiegazione ... che non si capisce bene. E va bene così. 
Almeno io non ho capito un gran che ...




sienne


----------



## Skorpio (5 Aprile 2016)

*...*



Eratò ha detto:


> Ma Skorpio stai giocando al gatto con il topo?Se hai da dire dici...Perché questo dire/non dire/non avete capito/non mi sto facendo capire?


... Mi sa che il topo sono io..


----------



## Fiammetta (5 Aprile 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ma lo faccio.. No?
> Ognuno si rapporta come a lui è più congeniale...
> 
> A proposito.. Leggevo da qualche parte che sei Umbra.. E che in passato hai frequentato altri forum...
> Beh.. Se Monteriggioni ti dice qualcosa, io e te ci potremmo anche conoscere, sai..? E qui in ufficio nel cassetto da qualche parte ho una tua letterina un po datata ma molto meno "infuocata"..



A me Monteriggioni non dice nulla a livello forumistico 
Sei di Monteriggioni e vi siamo conosciuti in qualche forum? 
Di lettere poi non ne ho mandate di certo .. 
Mi ci vuole il traduttore per capirti :rotfl:


----------



## Eratò (5 Aprile 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> ... Mi sa che il topo sono io..


Vuoi un pezzo di emmental?


----------



## Skorpio (5 Aprile 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> A me Monteriggioni non dice nulla a livello forumistico
> Sei di Monteriggioni e vi siamo conosciuti in qualche forum?
> Di lettere poi non ne ho mandate di certo ..
> Mi ci vuole il traduttore per capirti :rotfl:


Ah.. C'è poco da capire.. Non sei una certa persona...


----------



## Skorpio (5 Aprile 2016)

Eratò ha detto:


> Vuoi un pezzo di emmental?


... Uhm... Non so se accettare..


----------



## Fiammetta (5 Aprile 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> MA che significa quello cha hai scritto?
> Uno si rapporta con tutti,poi magari ha un rapporto confidenziale con chi sente più vicino o ispira maggiore simpatia.
> Per il resto sarebbe il caso di scrivere certe cose privatamente...


Ma no che privatamente  Non è che le mie eventuali conoscenze forumistiche mi preoccupano, solo che se mi scrive magari il nick che usava in altro forum posso capire se ci siamo mai incrociati


----------



## Eratò (5 Aprile 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> ... Uhm... Non so se accettare..


Non c'è il veleno dentro. ...Io amo tutti gli animali:rotfl:


----------



## Minerva (5 Aprile 2016)

comunque una considerazione mi viene spontanea. brunetta è un gran personaggione perché passa da santa subito a crudelia demon.
detesto queste estremizzazioni , prendiamoci e prendiamo tutti meno sul serio.
e avanti col liscio


----------



## Fiammetta (5 Aprile 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ah.. C'è poco da capire.. Non sei una certa persona...


Ok, se lo dici tu, mi fido


----------



## Skorpio (5 Aprile 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ma no che privatamente  Non è che le mie eventuali conoscenze forumistiche mi preoccupano, solo che se mi scrive magari il nick che usava in altro forum posso capire se ci siamo mai incrociati


Ci mancherebbe che dico una cosa in pubblico che sputtani un qualsiasi utente anche del passato.
Mica sono demente 
Se Monteriggioni non ti dice nulla noi non ci conosciamo


----------



## Fiammetta (5 Aprile 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ci mancherebbe che dico una cosa in pubblico che sputtani un qualsiasi utente anche del passato.
> Mica sono demente
> Se Monteriggioni non ti dice nulla noi non ci conosciamo


Se parliamo di sputtanamenti allora concordo non sono io la persona che intendi


----------



## oscuro (5 Aprile 2016)

*Si*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Se parliamo di sputtanamenti allora concordo non sono io la persona che intendi


Senti ma sei umbra?ma tu sai che mi hanno fatto sindaco di Capitone?
Io e te potremmo conoscerci,eri tu quella che durante la cerimonia mi sussurrava porcherie?:rotfl:


----------



## Falcor (5 Aprile 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> A me Monteriggioni non dice nulla


Sorella ma dai a Monteriggioni andavamo da piccini. Ricordi papà che ci comprava le castagne e a me che facevano cagare te le lanciavo nei capelli e tu per dispetto gettavi fango e sterco di topo nel mio panino. Che bella infanzia abbiam avuto


----------



## Fiammetta (5 Aprile 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Senti ma sei umbra?ma tu sai che mi hanno fatto sindaco di Capitone?
> Io e te potremmo conoscerci,eri tu quella che durante la cerimonia mi sussurrava porcherie?:rotfl:


Con te può essere, se no come facevo a sposarti? :rotfl:
Sempre saputo che ti piaceva la porchetta... Ahahahahahah :carneval:


----------



## Fiammetta (5 Aprile 2016)

Falcor ha detto:


> Sorella ma dai a Monteriggioni andavamo da piccini. Ricordi papà che ci comprava le castagne e a me che facevano cagare te le lanciavo nei capelli e tu per dispetto gettavi fango e sterco di topo nel mio panino. Che bella infanzia abbiam avuto


E con noi c'era skorpio? :rotfl:


----------



## Falcor (5 Aprile 2016)

Se skorpio era il figlio del castagnaro magari si. Skorpio te gustano i marrones?


----------



## Tulipmoon (5 Aprile 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> A me Monteriggioni non dice nulla a livello forumistico
> Sei di Monteriggioni e vi siamo conosciuti in qualche forum?
> Di lettere poi non ne ho mandate di certo ..
> Mi ci vuole il traduttore per capirti :rotfl:



Ad ogni modo caruccia Monteriggioni! Chi non ci è andato, o ci è stato in infanzie perdute, ci vada!


----------



## Heathcliff (5 Aprile 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> C'entro che io so già in anticipo che ciò che penso non gli interessa.
> Lo dicono loro
> Mi risparmio la fatica..
> 
> ...


sei proprio un grandissimo marpione.


----------



## Foglia (5 Aprile 2016)

Heathcliff ha detto:


> sei proprio un grandissimo marpione.



Così la sua autostima lievita 

Mò chi lo sente......
:rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl:


----------



## Heathcliff (5 Aprile 2016)

Foglia ha detto:


> Così la sua autostima lievita
> 
> Mò chi lo sente......
> :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl:


vedi foglia gli uomini si suddividono in alcune grandi categorie : quelli che vogliono piacere o non piacere per quello che sono a pensano, quello che non dicono quello che pensano perché non vogliono finire tra quelli che non piacciono e quelli che cercano di far credere a tutti. .. soprattutto a tutte che loro piacciono a lui. Tipo quelli che mandano l'sms con i cuoricini tutte le mattine a un bel gruppo di donzelle.  Skorpio è in quella di mezzo quindi c'è pure di peggio.


----------



## Falcor (5 Aprile 2016)

Tulipmoon ha detto:


> Ad ogni modo caruccia Monteriggioni! Chi non ci è andato, o ci è stato in infanzie perdute, ci vada!


Quando ci andiamo? Poi ti sorbisci i miei racconti su Ezio Auditore sappilo


----------



## Foglia (5 Aprile 2016)

Heathcliff ha detto:


> vedi foglia gli uomini si suddividono in alcune grandi categorie : quelli che vogliono piacere o non piacere per quello che sono a pensano, quello che non dicono quello che pensano perché non vogliono finire tra quelli che non piacciono e quelli che cercano di far credere a tutti. .. soprattutto a tutte che loro piacciono a lui. Tipo quelli che mandano l'sms con i cuoricini tutte le mattine a un bel gruppo di donzelle.  Skorpio è in quella di mezzo quindi c'è pure di peggio.


Ma ste categorie le hai elencate in ordine, per così dire, "decrescente"?

Perché ti sei messo nella prima, vero? 

Comunque io credo che piacere sia il frutto di quel che facciamo in maniera involontaria. Cioè... credo che sia una di quelle cose per la quale non occorra troppo ragionare. Men che meno per categorie


----------



## Heathcliff (5 Aprile 2016)

Foglia ha detto:


> Ma ste categorie le hai elencate in ordine, per così dire, "decrescente"?
> 
> Perché ti sei messo nella prima, vero?
> 
> Comunque io credo che piacere sia il frutto di quel che facciamo in maniera involontaria. Cioè... credo che sia una di quelle cose per la quale non occorra troppo ragionare. Men che meno per categorie


E sbagli alla grande. Ci sono tecniche molto precise. Si studia l'altro e si individuano subito punti di attrito e crepe nella corazza. Poi ci si comporta di conseguenza.


----------



## Fiammetta (5 Aprile 2016)

Heathcliff ha detto:


> vedi foglia gli uomini si suddividono in alcune grandi categorie : quelli che vogliono piacere o non piacere per quello che sono a pensano, quello che non dicono quello che pensano perché non vogliono finire tra quelli che non piacciono e quelli che cercano di far credere a tutti. .. soprattutto a tutte che loro piacciono a lui. Tipo quelli che mandano l'sms con i cuoricini tutte le mattine a un bel gruppo di donzelle.  Skorpio è in quella di mezzo quindi c'è pure di peggio.


Te sei certo di non esserti clonato, vero?


----------



## Heathcliff (5 Aprile 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Te sei certo di non esserti clonato, vero?


ne Vuoi uno uguale a me? Hanno rotto lo stampo per fortuna


----------



## Foglia (5 Aprile 2016)

Heathcliff ha detto:


> E sbagli alla grande. Ci sono tecniche molto precise. Si studia l'altro e si individuano subito punti di attrito e crepe nella corazza. Poi ci si comporta di conseguenza.



Non farmi più ingenua di quel che sono. Lo so.

Ma non è vero piacere, comunque.


----------



## Fiammetta (5 Aprile 2016)

Heathcliff ha detto:


> ne Vuoi uno uguale a me? Hanno rotto lo stampo per fortuna


Ma anche no, comunque sono curiosa di osservare i tuoi sviluppi 

Se hanno rotto lo stampo allora sei proprio tu, caro puffetto


----------



## Heathcliff (5 Aprile 2016)

Foglia ha detto:


> Non farmi più ingenua di quel che sono. Lo so.
> 
> Ma non è vero piacere, comunque.


Parliamo di cose davvero piacevoli allora. Parliamo di me.


----------



## Heathcliff (5 Aprile 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ma anche no, comunque sono curiosa di osservare i tuoi sviluppi
> 
> Se hanno rotto lo stampo allora sei proprio tu, caro puffetto


puffetto?


----------



## Foglia (5 Aprile 2016)

Heathcliff ha detto:


> Parliamo di cose davvero piacevoli allora. Parliamo di me.&#55357;&#56834;


Dimmi, dimmi. Io ascolto


----------



## Fiammetta (5 Aprile 2016)

Heathcliff ha detto:


> puffetto?


Se preferisci grande puffo, fammi sapere 
Nel caso puoi scegliere un nome che ti aggrada


----------



## banshee (5 Aprile 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Se preferisci grande puffo, fammi sapere
> Nel caso puoi scegliere un nome che ti aggrada


er mejo era Gargamella.


----------



## Skorpio (5 Aprile 2016)

Heathcliff ha detto:


> Parliamo di cose davvero piacevoli allora. Parliamo di me.


sei un tesoro.. ecco cosa c'è da dire di te!


----------



## Fiammetta (5 Aprile 2016)

[/B]





banshee ha detto:


> er mejo era Gargamella.


Ah si :rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (5 Aprile 2016)

*Si*

Ragazzi non mi toccate heatch.


----------



## banshee (5 Aprile 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ragazzi non mi toccate heatch.


ma perchè Heatch? è Heath....!


----------



## Skorpio (5 Aprile 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> ma perchè Heatch? è Heath....!


mentre lo scriveva gli è venuto uno starnuto.. allergie da primavera...


----------



## Foglia (5 Aprile 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> mentre lo scriveva gli è venuto uno starnuto.. allergie da primavera...


Sei tremendo


----------



## Fiammetta (5 Aprile 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ragazzi non mi toccate heatch.


Lungi da me volerlo toccare  

Ma ti si è scatenata la passione pure a te come a skorpio? 

In tal caso @heath guardati le spalle :rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (5 Aprile 2016)

*Si*



banshee ha detto:


> ma perchè Heatch? è Heath....!


Perchè sono allergico e mi piace Heatch, è più maschio.:rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (5 Aprile 2016)

*No*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Lungi da me volerlo toccare
> 
> Ma ti si è scatenata la passione pure a te come a skorpio?
> 
> In tal caso @heath guardati le spalle :rotfl:


No a me piacciono le donne.:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## banshee (5 Aprile 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> mentre lo scriveva gli è venuto uno starnuto.. allergie da primavera...


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Foglia (5 Aprile 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Lungi da me volerlo toccare
> 
> Ma ti si è scatenata la passione pure a te come a skorpio?
> 
> In tal caso @heath guardati le spalle :rotfl:



Sto male


----------



## Tulipmoon (5 Aprile 2016)

Falcor ha detto:


> Quando ci andiamo? Poi ti sorbisci i miei racconti su Ezio Auditore sappilo



Tu e quel gioco tamarro da bimbominkia......vade retro.


----------



## Tulipmoon (5 Aprile 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> mentre lo scriveva gli è venuto uno starnuto.. allergie da primavera...


:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nocciola (5 Aprile 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Te sei certo di non esserti clonato, vero?


Ora il dubbio ce l'ho anche io


----------



## Fiammetta (5 Aprile 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> No a me piacciono le donne.:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Che culo per heath


----------



## Heathcliff (5 Aprile 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ora il dubbio ce l'ho anche io


Sarebbe una gran figata in effetti.
un clone lo mando in ufficio uno lo mando dal cliente stronzo uno lo lascio qui poi mi fa il riassunto e io mi faccio un pomeriggio sulla sponda di qualche lago con un libro


----------



## Fiammetta (5 Aprile 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ora il dubbio ce l'ho anche io


Fa come pollicino lascia tracce lungo il cammino, non vorrei andasse a finire nella casa della strega che lo ingrassa e poi se lo vuole mangiare :rotfl:


----------



## Heathcliff (5 Aprile 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Lungi da me volerlo toccare
> 
> Ma ti si è scatenata la passione pure a te come a skorpio?
> 
> In tal caso @heath guardati le spalle :rotfl:


Oh mica ho delle brutte malattie.
comunque lo so che devo stare attento. Piaccio. Che vuoi farci?


----------



## Skorpio (5 Aprile 2016)

*...*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Lungi da me volerlo toccare
> 
> Ma ti si è scatenata la passione pure a te come a skorpio?
> 
> In tal caso @heath guardati le spalle :rotfl:


Beh.. piacciono le donne anche a me.. cazzo se mi piacciono...

però Heath mi piace.. con lui mi diverto, non ci posso fa.. fa... fa....  AaHEETHCiuuu!! fare  nulla... dicevo...


----------



## Horny (5 Aprile 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> C'entro che io so già in anticipo che ciò che penso non gli interessa.
> Lo dicono loro
> Mi risparmio la fatica..
> 
> ...


ah e  stà a capire.....dove sarebbe esattamente il confine tra ciò che provi e ciò che pensi


----------



## Horny (5 Aprile 2016)

Minerva ha detto:


> comunque una considerazione mi viene spontanea. brunetta è un gran personaggione perché passa da santa subito a crudelia demon.
> detesto queste estremizzazioni , prendiamoci e prendiamo tutti meno sul serio.
> e avanti col liscio


ma no, :facepalm:, le iperboli sono divertenti, carissima minervamarple.
:rotfl: si brunetta è un personaggione :up:
ma..... ci sarà forse la sua longa manu.... dietro ai fantomatici gruppetti????


----------



## Skorpio (5 Aprile 2016)

Horny ha detto:


> ah e  stà a capire.....dove sarebbe esattamente il confine tra ciò che provi e ciò che pensi


Se segna Dybala dopo una serpentina cio che pensi: bella giocata..
E ciò che provi: GOOOOOOL!!!!!


----------



## Horny (5 Aprile 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Se segna Dybala dopo una serpentina cio che pensi: bella giocata..
> E ciò che provi: GOOOOOOL!!!!!


:facepalm: mettiamola semplice.
innanzitutto in generale, chiunque formuli frasi di senso compiuto per iscritto
esprime secondo me un pensiero, oltre che una o più emozioni.
poi, nel tuo particolare caso, tanto più vero.
tu vorresti scrivere di emozioni, invece scrivi di pensieri. molto.


----------



## Horny (5 Aprile 2016)

passante,
alllttttt!!!!
anche tu, non andartene di nuovo.
non sai quanto mi manca tebe.
chissà come vi collego.
ma tu non avevi mica litigato con qualcuno per un mp?


----------



## passante (5 Aprile 2016)

Horny ha detto:


> passante,
> alllttttt!!!!
> anche tu, non andartene di nuovo.
> non sai quanto mi manca tebe.
> ...


ah! tebe è completamente diversa da me: lei riempie un forum da sola, io no. però è vero, c'è un collegamento 

per la tua domanda: non lo so, non mi ricordo, non ha importanza. 

e non era assolutamente all'ultimo mese che mi riferivo, in ogni caso.


----------



## Skorpio (5 Aprile 2016)

*...*



Horny ha detto:


> :facepalm: mettiamola semplice.
> innanzitutto in generale, chiunque formuli frasi di senso compiuto per iscritto
> esprime secondo me un pensiero, oltre che una o più emozioni.
> poi, nel tuo particolare caso, tanto più vero.
> tu vorresti scrivere di emozioni, invece scrivi di pensieri. molto.


Lo devi dire a chi dice che io non scrivo mai quello che penso... 
Mi spiace, Non è un problema mio, mettiti d'accordo con loro....


----------



## Ecate (6 Aprile 2016)

Foglia ha detto:


> Ma ste categorie le hai elencate in ordine, per così dire, "decrescente"?
> 
> Perché ti sei messo nella prima, vero?
> 
> Comunque io credo che *piacere sia il frutto di quel che facciamo in maniera involontaria.* Cioè... credo che sia una di quelle cose per la quale non occorra troppo ragionare. Men che meno per categorie


Solo quando va bene


----------



## Foglia (6 Aprile 2016)

Ecate ha detto:


> Solo quando va bene


Certamente 

Ma il resto è solo un piacere artefatto. O finalizzato a qualcosa. Spesso da ambo le parti, o almeno con ambo le parti senzienti. Che le cd "strategie" per entrare nelle grazie di qualcuno raramente non vengono notate da quel qualcuno.

Di qui che il vero piacere - nella sua forma passiva - è solo quello che provochi in maniera involontaria, secondo me. Quello che pure dall'altra parte viene percepito come una cosa bella e punto. E che, se per tale solo è ricambiato, diventa qualcosa che (come dici tu) ti deve andare di gran culo a trovarla


----------



## Ecate (6 Aprile 2016)

Mi trovi d'accordo, Foglia 
intendevo brachilogicamente dire che molti problemi relazionali, anche di gruppo, nascono da strategie psicologiche


----------



## banshee (6 Aprile 2016)

Ecate ha detto:


> Mi trovi d'accordo, Foglia
> intendevo brachilogicamente dire che molti problemi relazionali, anche di gruppo, nascono da strategie psicologiche


come non quotarti. perfettamente d'accordo :up:


----------



## Skorpio (6 Aprile 2016)

Foglia ha detto:


> Certamente
> 
> Ma il resto è solo un piacere artefatto. O finalizzato a qualcosa. Spesso da ambo le parti, o almeno con ambo le parti senzienti. Che le cd "strategie" per entrare nelle grazie di qualcuno raramente non vengono notate da quel qualcuno.
> 
> Di qui che il vero piacere - nella sua forma passiva - è solo quello che provochi in maniera involontaria, secondo me. Quello che pure dall'altra parte viene percepito come una cosa bella e punto. E che, se per tale solo è ricambiato, diventa qualcosa che (come dici tu) ti deve andare di gran culo a trovarla


È davvero cosi....
L involontarieta.. La casualità.. Non una cosa costruita in laboratorio...
La reciproca attrazione è tanto più sconvolgente quando nasce sul terreno della involontarietà .. Ti ci trovi dentro, avvolto...  Rapito.....


----------



## Foglia (6 Aprile 2016)

Ecate ha detto:


> Mi trovi d'accordo, Foglia
> intendevo brachilogicamente dire che molti problemi relazionali, anche di gruppo, nascono da strategie psicologiche


Eh sì, vedo che se ne sta parlando in abbondanza pure qui. Son dinamiche diffuse, e nello specifico in quelle di questo forum non mi sogno manco di entrare. Quel che non capisco - ma davvero lo dico senza polemica - è a cosa serva questo continuo rinvangare e riesumare fatti oramai passati ed addossare presunte identità ad utenti che si dichiarano nuovi . Cosa che vedo abbastanza diffusa.

Che (mi riallaccio al topic) a loro non gli si dà certo una bella accoglienza.
In più, credo che se una critica si debba loro muovere (quand'anche avessero vecchie identità) la si muoverà per quel che scrivono col loro nick attuale. Che credo sia l'essenza di ogni forum.

Sennò se la rissa non è attuale, si finisce sempre col riesumarne una ad hoc.

O sbaglio?


----------



## Foglia (6 Aprile 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> È davvero cosi....
> L involontarieta.. La casualità.. Non una cosa costruita in laboratorio...
> La reciproca attrazione è tanto più sconvolgente quando nasce sul terreno della involontarietà .. Ti ci trovi dentro, avvolto...  Rapito.....


Ellamaddosca.....

Te sempre senza mezze misure, e a pensare al sesso sfrenato, neh? 

Lo riferivo ad ogni ambito. Anche ad una semplice simpatia. O amicizia


----------



## bettypage (6 Aprile 2016)

Foglia ha detto:


> Ellamaddosca.....
> 
> Te sempre senza mezze misure, e a pensare al sesso sfrenato, neh?
> 
> Lo riferivo ad ogni ambito. Anche ad una semplice simpatia. O amicizia


Condivido, si entra magicamente in empatia anche dopo una chiacchierata con perfetti sconosciuti.


----------



## Skorpio (6 Aprile 2016)

Foglia ha detto:


> Ellamaddosca.....
> 
> Te sempre senza mezze misure, e a pensare al sesso sfrenato, neh?
> 
> Lo riferivo ad ogni ambito. Anche ad una semplice simpatia. O amicizia


Io al sesso..  
Ma no.. Davvero ho dato questa impressione???... Non è questo il caso, davvero....  Semplicemente descrivevo la sensazione di una intesa non concordata.. Ma incontrata.
Anche fra due semplici amici... Davvero


----------



## Foglia (6 Aprile 2016)

bettypage ha detto:


> Condivido, si entra magicamente in empatia anche dopo una chiacchierata con perfetti sconosciuti.



Ecco quello che intendo.

Dopo di che, il confronto - se comunque corretto - c'è e ci deve essere con tutti


----------



## Skorpio (6 Aprile 2016)

bettypage ha detto:


> Condivido, si entra magicamente in empatia anche dopo una chiacchierata con perfetti sconosciuti.


Ecco.. In una magica empatia per me c'è anche una forma di erotismo molto profonda, questo si
Ma non è che penso a cose di sesso... Assolutamente non è questo che mi balenava in testa quando ho scritto


----------



## Foglia (6 Aprile 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ecco.. In una magica empatia per me c'è anche una forma di erotismo molto profonda, questo si
> Ma non è che penso a cose di sesso... Assolutamente non è questo che mi balenava in testa quando ho scritto


Eh?

Nooooooooooooo


----------



## bettypage (6 Aprile 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ecco.. In una magica empatia per me c'è anche una forma di erotismo molto profonda, questo si
> Ma non è che penso a cose di sesso... Assolutamente non è questo che mi balenava in testa quando ho scritto


:rotfl::rotfl: Skorpio apri l angolo del buon umore. Mi metti allegria


----------



## Skorpio (6 Aprile 2016)

Foglia ha detto:


> Eh?
> 
> Nooooooooooooo


Ma perché non mi credi???. Guarda che non scherzo... 

In questo periodo ce l ho con un uomo questa cosa, un mio amico, uno tutto d un pezzo serissimo, ma tra noi c'è una familiarità naturale.
A volte mi manda un msg a sera che dice più o meno: pensami stanotte, ciao bacino..

Ma mica siamo gay!!! 
È empatia.


----------



## Foglia (6 Aprile 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ma perché non mi credi???. Guarda che non scherzo...
> 
> In questo periodo ce l ho con un uomo questa cosa, un mio amico, uno tutto d un pezzo serissimo, ma tra noi c'è una familiarità naturale.
> *A volte mi manda un msg a sera che dice più o meno: pensami stanotte, ciao bacino..
> ...


Bah....


----------



## Skorpio (6 Aprile 2016)

*...*



bettypage ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl: Skorpio apri l angolo del buon umore. Mi metti allegria


Eh si.. Ci sono conti da regolare mi sa...


----------



## bettypage (6 Aprile 2016)

:rotfl:





Skorpio ha detto:


> Ma perché non mi credi???. Guarda che non scherzo...
> 
> In questo periodo ce l ho con un uomo questa cosa, un mio amico, uno tutto d un pezzo serissimo, ma tra noi c'è una familiarità naturale.
> A volte mi manda un msg a sera che dice più o meno: pensami stanotte, ciao bacino..
> ...


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:mica è heathcliff l uomo tutto d un pezzo?


----------



## Skorpio (6 Aprile 2016)

*...*



Foglia ha detto:


> Bah....


Ma scherzi vero?? 
Guarda che dico sul serio.... Ma perché io non sono mai creduto, uffa


----------



## Foglia (6 Aprile 2016)

bettypage ha detto:


> :rotfl:
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:mica è heathcliff l uomo tutto d un pezzo?




  

E' lui, è lui!

Lo penso pure io


----------



## Skorpio (6 Aprile 2016)

*...*



bettypage ha detto:


> :rotfl:
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:mica è heathcliff l uomo tutto d un pezzo?


Come è Hear lo sa Hear...
Questo mio amico è un personaggio ne qui molto in vista.
Serissimo, integerrimo, distante.. 

Con me siamo amici, aperti, ci si prende per fondelli, è una cosa bellissima

Non ci vediamo spesso, è impegnatissimo.

Ma ogni tanto mi chiama e mi dice: mi manchi, è una settimana che non ci vediamo.
E io gli dico: che faccia a culo, ti ho chiamato 3 volte e non mi hai risposto..

E si ride.. C'è empatia..


----------



## Foglia (6 Aprile 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Come è Hear lo sa Hear...
> Questo mio amico è un personaggio ne qui molto in vista.
> Serissimo, integerrimo, distante..
> 
> ...


Massì, nessuno voleva metterlo in discussione 

Ti si perculava giusto un po'.....


----------



## Skorpio (6 Aprile 2016)

Foglia ha detto:


> Massì, nessuno voleva metterlo in discussione
> 
> Ti si perculava giusto un po'.....


Uhm... Farò finta di crederci...
Comunque io a quelle cosaccie che hai detto del sesso non ci penso mai.
Sono bravo, io...


----------



## perplesso (6 Aprile 2016)

Non appena Feather mi dirà che ha il tempo per farle, si opereranno alcune iniziali modifiche.

se qualcuno da suggerire qualcosa relativamente alla grafica del forum, lo scriva qui, per favore.

sono graditi esempio visivi, se possibile.


----------



## Brunetta (13 Aprile 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> Non appena Feather mi dirà che ha il tempo per farle, si opereranno alcune iniziali modifiche.
> 
> se qualcuno da suggerire qualcosa relativamente alla grafica del forum, lo scriva qui, per favore.
> 
> sono graditi esempio visivi, se possibile.


A me la grafica piace è semplice e intuitiva.


----------

